# This is a CULT, leave now!



## Glendamax

My family and friends think that I am crazy, and now I see why.   

Today ALL of my chores were centered around things people on THE DIS told me to buy: Super-Duper Sized ziplock bags, drink and go water filters, moisture reducing socks (but not the no-show ones because you'll walk them down into you shoes, says THE DIS), lime green Mickeys for the room's window and backpack, lime green string to attach to the Mickeys, lime green shirts (got one and I'm not a fan of the color), stick ups for the room in case the previous guests decided to smoke in there anyway, etc . . . . I actually got upset when I thought I had the right shade of green "thingy" to hang from my backpack, only to realize it was too dark. So the DIS voices told me that I had to go to a party store (where I still couldn't find "lime green" anything), FINALLY I found lime green curly ribbon that you would put on a present. WHEW!!!! OH! and don't forget the clear tape to attach the Mickeys to your window (said the DIS Voices)!

To all you newbies, GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN!!!!! Your life will NEVER be the same.

- Gmax (see, I can't even remember my REAL NAME!!!!!!)


----------



## SleepingBeautyDreamr




----------



## Frothy

It's all about balance in your life.


----------



## stinkerbelle's mom

We are not a cult, we are a lifestyle!   

Come over to the lime side!


----------



## sorul82?

Gmax,

You sound perfectly normal to me!


----------



## AllthingsPiglet

I think what's even more telling is that you still have over a month to go for your trip and you had to buy all this stuff Today!! LOL. I have 6 months left and I would have packed already if we didn't need to wear clothes until then !
Yep.. it's a cult. However, I used to be this nuts on my own.. now I am a nut with a possee!


----------



## pamouselover

This is the best cult any disney freak could be apart of!
I LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## john2u

I agree, we are not a cult, we are one big happy family  

Have a Disney Day


----------



## T-i-double-g-err

My DW views this as an obsession   

Of course, I could have worse ones...


----------



## sticker231

I drank the Kool-Aid(the lime green one) and it was awesome!


----------



## ont/ohana

It's just good to know we are not alone out here.  The DIS boards keeps all the bad things at bay!!!  When I start shopping( who am I kidding I have already started-we go in Dec) My DH who also shares my total "lifestyle" of WDW just laughs when I bring home something else and tell everyone they can't touch it "it's for Disney" my DD's chime in( I have them hooked too HEHEHEHE) I have my Lime green shirt ready and waiting and have not quite convinced DH to get one too!!
It's all good!!


----------



## Izeesmom

I agree...I haven't been on in awhile, mainly because of house projects going on, but now school is about to start (my son starts Kindergarten next week, sniff, sniff) and I am now planning our 3rd trip in less than 2 years!! We are going in October for MNSSH, this will be our first time going to the Halloween part....I can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## FatherofFour

Your right!!! It's a cult!

I lurked as I was planning our next two trips and told myself there was no need to post.

Within the past 48 hours I've started posting.  HELP!!!!!


----------



## T-i-double-g-err

FatherofFour said:
			
		

> Your right!!! It's a cult!
> 
> I lurked as I was planning our next two trips and told myself there was no need to post.
> 
> Within the past 48 hours I've started posting.  HELP!!!!!



 One comes home with you and keeps reminding you that you want to return.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

john2u said:
			
		

> I agree, we are not a cult, we are one big happy family



Isn't that what all cults say?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I realized that in the short time I've been with the DIS, my wardrobe has gradually become somewhat lime-tinged (and this was well before I started planning my next trip).  I've convinced my boss that our official uniform color should be "upgraded" from sage green to, you guessed it, LIME green.  It's insidious, this DIS thing...


----------



## Dandylyon

I can stop any time I want to.


----------



## Jackmonkey

Holy cow! Seeing that list shows me how far behind I am.  I realized that my DW and I may be over planning just a bit when we about paniced after discovering we failed to make an ADR for our last night.  That resulted in about 4 hours of web-site menu browsing, and guide book review reading.

Then we stopped for fast food on the way home from work.



... 'saw a guy on a motorcycle with a helmet that had "In God We Trust" painted on the back of it.
I just had to ask: "Then why the helmet?"


----------



## dementia412

I was looking at this thing we have the other day, and thinking it would be perfect to take with us, and I'm not even sure when we'll be going but it's a while off. (said "thing" is a bottle you fill with water, pump, then release a valve and it shoots out a cool mist) my dh says I am obsessed, but I'll have to lower my daily DIS intake soon since school will be starting...

Izeesmom, My ds is starting KG too... I'm so proud of him... he's been talking about it all summer (when I told him he had to wait, he asked if he could go to college)


----------



## dementia412

Jackmonkey said:
			
		

> ... 'saw a guy on a motorcycle with a helmet that had "In God We Trust" painted on the back of it.
> I just had to ask: "Then why the helmet?"



Because even God doesn't like idiots!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

My DH is beginning to think I need to have our laptop surgically removed   

Bonny


----------



## OKWMom

Dandylyon said:
			
		

> I can stop any time I want to.



That's what I tell myself too.  But until my family has an intervention and unplugs the computer, I'm hooked.  I know that isn't going to happen, however, because just yesterday, DH was so surprised that I found out the ticket prices were going up and ordered all our tickets at the old prices.  Lets see, 5 APs, 1 10day PH non-expir, and 2 8day PH work out to be enough savings for him to leave me alone about my hobby for a while.


----------



## LISAMWDW

Hilarious!  These dis'ers have me running on a bunch of errands all the time before my trips too!  lol


----------



## Donald is #1

I have definitely been corrupted!      When I go in October, I will be going with my DS(ister) and her family (DH, DS, DD, DMIL, and DFIL).  So what did I get her for her birthday in July?  2 Guidebooks (Unofficial guide and Hidden Mickeys) plus a grab back of stuff for the trip, most of which was recommended to me on this site: golf balls, Body Glide, Moleskin, Ben Gay, carbiners, etc.  And do you know what was the funniest part about this?.... She loved it.        I guess that we are both hopeless!


----------



## Glendamax

Thanks for all of your responses. I'm glad that I was able to warn some of you about this site.

I just got in from church, and I'm watching TV with a sense a peace because I have listened to "the DIS voices", and have bought some of the things they told me to. I even have a special bag with all my "Disney Things" in it. Now I just have to wait for the Crocs I ordered to get here, and maybe the voices will go away. . . well, at least be quieted a bit.  

-Gmax


----------



## Adream

Glendamax said:
			
		

> To all you newbies, GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN!!!!! Your life will NEVER be the same.  - Gmax (see, I can't even remember my REAL NAME!!!!!!)


Ha - funny!  Thank you for the newbie warning, Glendamax, but now that I've found this board, I can't help myself!!  

The way DH, our kids, myself, our relatives and friends all love WDW, joining this board seems like a natural next step.   May a newbie have a glass of the lime Kool-Aid?


----------



## sorul82?

Glendamax said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of your responses. I'm glad that I was able to warn some of you about this site.
> 
> I just got in from church, and I'm watching TV with a sense a peace because I have listened to "the DIS voices", and have bought some of the things they told me to. I even have a special bag with all my "Disney Things" in it. Now I just have to wait for the Crocs I ordered to get here, and maybe the voices will go away. . . well, at least be quieted a bit.
> 
> -Gmax



Sorry, Gmax...the voices will only get LOUDER!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Donald is #1 said:
			
		

> So what did I get her for her birthday in July?  2 Guidebooks (Unofficial guide and Hidden Mickeys) plus a grab back of stuff for the trip, most of which was recommended to me on this site: golf balls, Body Glide, Moleskin, Ben Gay, carbiners, etc.



Gotta ask, why the golf balls?    I've never heard that one.    Also, I don't even know what carbiners are.   

I do feel much better now knowing that I'm not quite as brainwashed as some of you.    There's neveral been a subliminal message strong enough to convince me to buy a pair of Crocs.         I suppose I'd better keep up my guard or I'll be the next one with a closet full of ugly shoes.


----------



## SleepingBeautyDreamr

Dandylyon said:
			
		

> I can stop any time I want to.


  That is what we all say


----------



## SleepingBeautyDreamr

tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> Gotta ask, why the golf balls?    I've never heard that one.


The golf balls are to use as sort of a foot massage at the end of a day at the parks. You put them on the floor and roll them around with your bare feet.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

SleepingBeautyDreamr said:
			
		

> The golf balls are to use as sort of a foot massage at the end of a day at the parks. You put them on the floor and roll them around with your bare feet.



I've never heard that one before.    It's a good idea, though.  




			
				Glendamax said:
			
		

> maybe the voices will go away. . . well, at least be quieted a bit.



Yeah right!!!    You still have a month to change your ADRs 5 times.        Are you sure you've made the right choices?     I'm thinking you may be missing out on some of the best restaurants.     Is your family really going to like what you've chosen?      Have you read some bad reviews lately?    Do you want to take a chance that you're meal will be the same?     What if you're not hungry at your ADR times?     Should you call & push them back a little?    Or worse...   What if you're starving & your ADR isn't for 2 hours?    Should you change them to an earlier time?      Will the characters be fresh & playful during your meal?    Have you booked the best time to assure they will?     Are you certain where you'll want to be each evening?     What if you're up late on an evening prior to an early breakfast ADR?      You may want to sleep in.      Should you recheck your itinerary & make sure it still works for you?    It's probably not a bad idea.   




J/K, or am I?????


----------



## Luv2Roam

Repeat this chant with a glazed look in your eyes:
Mickey is Love; Mickey is Love....


----------



## SleepingBeautyDreamr

Luv2Roam said:
			
		

> Repeat this chant with a glazed look in your eyes:
> Mickey is Love; Mickey is Love....


----------



## Gabkatt

I am a minister and now I have guilt....thanks. I must have been in denial when I started reading this thread. It started out like a 12 step program and then someone mentioned the tainted "lime green cool-aid" and its all over.   Now the truth is out... the DIS is in control!!


----------



## SleepingBeautyDreamr

Gabkatt said:
			
		

> I am a minister and now I have guilt....thanks. I must have been in denial when I started reading this thread. It started out like a 12 step program and then someone mentioned the tainted "lime green cool-aid" and its all over.   Now the truth is out... the DIS is in control!!


----------



## GoofyBaby

Oh, no. . .too late for me!  I've already got over 50 pages of planning notes and things to buy for my two week trip next May!  And those Alein green Mickey heads, lime green string, lime green Baggallini messenger bag and clear tape are also already on my list!

I was on these boards for 6 hours last night, until 3:00 a.m.    and I loved every minute of it! 



			
				Glendamax said:
			
		

> My family and friends think that I am crazy, and now I see why.
> 
> Today ALL of my chores were centered around things people on THE DIS told me to buy: Super-Duper Sized ziplock bags, drink and go water filters, moisture reducing socks (but not the no-show ones because you'll walk them down into you shoes, says THE DIS), lime green Mickeys for the room's window and backpack, lime green string to attach to the Mickeys, lime green shirts (got one and I'm not a fan of the color), stick ups for the room in case the previous guests decided to smoke in there anyway, etc . . . . I actually got upset when I thought I had the right shade of green "thingy" to hang from my backpack, only to realize it was too dark. So the DIS voices told me that I had to go to a party store (where I still couldn't find "lime green" anything), FINALLY I found lime green curly ribbon that you would put on a present. WHEW!!!! OH! and don't forget the clear tape to attach the Mickeys to your window (said the DIS Voices)!
> 
> To all you newbies, GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN!!!!! Your life will NEVER be the same.
> 
> - Gmax (see, I can't even remember my REAL NAME!!!!!!)


----------



## Donald is #1

tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> Also, I don't even know what carbiners are.



Carbiners are metal clips sometimes D shaped that can be used to clip things to your backpack, fanny pack, belt loop, etc.  One example for their use would be to hold your baseball cap while you are on a ride.


----------



## clombardi

stinkerbelle's mom said:
			
		

> Come over to the lime side!



That is a tag fairy-worthy quote, if I've ever heard one!


----------



## 100 acre wood

Everything in MODERATION!


----------



## SleepingBeautyDreamr

100 acre wood said:
			
		

> Everything in MODERATION!


Moderation?  What is that?


----------



## yankeepenny

not a cult... a support group


----------



## Eeyore's Tiara

> Originally Posted by SleepingBeautyDreamr
> The golf balls are to use as sort of a foot massage at the end of a day at the parks. You put them on the floor and roll them around with your bare feet.



Hey after reading this forum, I went out and bought golf balls and Ben Gay with vanishing scent, not to mention unscented deoderant!    
I listen.    I learn.     And I appreciate all the advice from those that have gone before.      If this is a cult -where do I sign up?  

I can just hear my husband on the phone to my mother, "We've got to get her into deprogramming.  These diser's are controlling her mind! Maybe we need an intervention..."


----------



## vellamint

Today I took my son shopping for new sneakers at Modell's.....I would NEVER go shopping on a weekend, too crowded!!  .... but it is next to Home Depot-----"Must Get Alien Green Mickey Heads" is all I thought when he asked to go lol!!

Then it evolved into .... "must find Lime Green Ribbon for the suitcases"!!!

and now, thanks to you, its "must find my caribiners"!!

And this is just today.....

I am sick, very, very sick...........he he


----------



## momrek06

This single handedly is the most cutest, hysterical and *TRUTHFUL* Thread I have read in awhile....

Your lives will *NEVER * be the same again....

Make sure you all have your virus protections UPDATED so NOTHING and I mean nothing will cause your computer to malfunction. This would be so incredibly *DIS*tressful.


 Just keep chanting after me:


----------



## UtahMama

I thought I was done getting stuff for our sept.trip!...NOW I have an urgent need to buy golf balls and clippy-hooky things for my bags/stroller, BenGay (for WHAT? I just need it anyway...).  I DID find lime green duct tape at our craft store. I dont know for what yet. Maybe I'll use it for disciplining my precious angels durring a tantrum? Maybe I'll use it to hold up a tube top? Whatever, it'll be COOL...youbetcha.

Gmax- I bought a button down lime green shirt at Walmart that is a nice apple green. Not too Neon. Maybe it'd grow on you better than the lime. It's very close but not a bad substitute.  There IS a fine line between NEON lime green and a pretty lime green. Neon isnt bad at all, just not a good shirt color for me.

Love this cult/support group! Those people in the real world dont "get" us, do they?  
Mickey is love...Mickey is Love...


----------



## ilovepooh

Mickey is Love.....Mickey is Love

Must go to Home Depot!!

Must get a Baggallini Messenger Bag!!

Here I go again-getting out my notebook to write down things I need to get!


----------



## Glendamax

tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> Yeah right!!!    You still have a month to change your ADRs 5 times.        Are you sure you've made the right choices?     I'm thinking you may be missing out on some of the best restaurants.     Is your family really going to like what you've chosen?      Have you read some bad reviews lately?    Do you want to take a chance that you're meal will be the same?     What if you're not hungry at your ADR times?     Should you call & push them back a little?    Or worse...   What if you're starving & your ADR isn't for 2 hours?    Should you change them to an earlier time?      Will the characters be fresh & playful during your meal?    Have you booked the best time to assure they will?     Are you certain where you'll want to be each evening?     What if you're up late on an evening prior to an early breakfast ADR?      You may want to sleep in.      Should you recheck your itinerary & make sure it still works for you?    It's probably not a bad idea.   J/K, or am I?????



No, No, No . . . must . . .focus . . .they're lying, the voices are lying, they're lying!!!! I HAVE ALL MY ADRs,    I've gone over the menus a THOUSAND times, I HAVE made a great plan, I have at least 3 lime green shirts now   , my mother WILL enjoy the trip . . . must focus . . . must foc- WAIT! I DON'T HAVE THE BEN GAY THAT DOSEN'T STINK!!!


----------



## Eeyore's Tiara

Don't forget the duck tape mentioned on one of these forums.    
Someone suggested body glide, then another said you could just use unscented deoderant instead, and then another one said just buy duck tape and tape your clothes to you and you wont have to worry about chaffing or having your shorts ride up!


----------



## sorul82?

UtahMama said:
			
		

> I thought I was done getting stuff for our sept.trip!...NOW I have an urgent need to buy golf balls and clippy-hooky things for my bags/stroller, BenGay (for WHAT? I just need it anyway...).  I DID find lime green duct tape at our craft store. I dont know for what yet. Maybe I'll use it for disciplining my precious angels durring a tantrum? Maybe I'll use it to hold up a tube top? Whatever, it'll be COOL...youbetcha.
> 
> Gmax- I bought a button down lime green shirt at Walmart that is a nice apple green. Not too Neon. Maybe it'd grow on you better than the lime. It's very close but not a bad substitute.  There IS a fine line between NEON lime green and a pretty lime green. Neon isnt bad at all, just not a good shirt color for me.
> 
> Love this cult/support group! Those people in the real world dont "get" us, do they?
> Mickey is love...Mickey is Love...



Lime green duct tape?  U Mama, you are so busted!


----------



## lisabelll

AllthingsPiglet said:
			
		

> Yep.. it's a cult. However, I used to be this nuts on my own.. now I am a nut with a possee!


----------



## mr_grey001

OK, you all!!! I will admit, I am a newcomer to the DIS, and this feb will be my first trip to WDW. So...I need to make sure that it will be done right! You guys have to clue me into all of this stuff-what's up with the lime green, and the ben-gay, and the green mickeys and all of that? Is it some sort of silent comunication between cult members? If so, thats pretty darn cool! Can someone please open the disney doors of knowlege for me!!!


----------



## MissMagnolia

Hee hee...my DH says the same thing!  I did find lime green $1 ponchos at Target (all gone now).  When I bought them (very excited btw) I thought my DH was going to lose it!


----------



## disney09

stinkerbelle's mom said:
			
		

> Come over to the lime side!



  I just read this thread today and this one cracked me up!!!


----------



## SweetSally

yankeepenny said:
			
		

> not a cult... a support group



Exactly right


----------



## sticker231

I drink my lime green kool-aid and remember I forgot to get something the last time I went to Home Depot, just to go back and snag a couple extra LGMHs.  What I am I going to do with all them, don't know!  Just put them on the bed and roll around in them like some people do with money?


----------



## sorul82?

sticker231 said:
			
		

> I drink my lime green kool-aid and remember I forgot to get something the last time I went to Home Depot, just to go back and snag a couple extra LGMHs.  What I am I going to do with all them, don't know!  Just put them on the bed and roll around in them like some people do with money?


----------



## SleepingBeautyDreamr

I have been plotting trying to come up with new reasons to go to HD to see if they have restocked the LGMH's yet. When someone else in the house went to the store the other day I actually told them "sure if you don't mind stopping at HD for me"   They   and   at me


----------



## Glendamax

LOOK! Look at my ticker! I'm exactly ONE MONTH away!!!  

Oh no! Does this mean I need to start another list of things to get/do before I go?   

(oh no, the voices . . . this cult won't leave me alone!)


----------



## Glendamax

. . . but guess what I did? I went over to the "Disney Tips" section, and saw 2 threads about people decorating their resort room windows! Did you guys know about this? I've never seen this before. Maybe it's because I go in September    I will admit that I am planning on putting some of the Mickeys from the Home Depot in my window. BUT THAT'S IT!!!


----------



## Pixiedust34

I'm in the same boat!

Many of my sentences begin with, "Someone on the Dis said....."  I try to curb my Disney talk around friends because they think I'm nuts.

I'm stocked up on everything from Home Depot Mickeys to ziplock bags to crocs & baggallinis.  

I am turning my kids into Disney Fanatics.     

Most of my waking thoughts revolve around a mouse that lives hundreds of miles away.  Luckily, dh tolerates my little "hobby."  My "hobby" keeps me happy.


----------



## sorul82?

Glendamax said:
			
		

> . . . but guess what I did? I went over to the "Disney Tips" section, and saw 2 threads about people decorating their resort room windows! Did you guys know about this? I've never seen this before. Maybe it's because I go in September    I will admit that I am planning on putting some of the Mickeys from the Home Depot in my window. BUT THAT'S IT!!!



YES!  I am in Pop Box #5.  Where are you staying?


----------



## SleepingBeautyDreamr

mr_grey001 said:
			
		

> OK, you all!!! I will admit, I am a newcomer to the DIS, and this feb will be my first trip to WDW. So...I need to make sure that it will be done right! You guys have to clue me into all of this stuff-what's up with the lime green, and the ben-gay, and the green mickeys and all of that? Is it some sort of silent comunication between cult members? If so, thats pretty darn cool! Can someone please open the disney doors of knowlege for me!!!



Yes it is a form of secret communication between DISers (cult members  )

To learn about the Lime Green and Green Mickeys go to the Secret Green Club thread page 1 post 1 and click on the link (it explains the need for lime green mickey head paint chips from Home Depot)

To learn about the Ben-gay thing and others go to the Disney Tips forum. There you will find all kinds of tips on what you should pack and why.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Pixiedust34 said:
			
		

> Many of my sentences begin with, "Someone on the Dis said....."



LOL!!!      Everything new I've learned in the past few years came from the Dis.    How pathetic is that?    Who needs the news, when you've go the Dis?


----------



## Glendamax

sorul82? said:
			
		

> YES!  I am in Pop Box #5.  Where are you staying?



I'm staying at Port Orleans French Quarter. Sept.8 -14th


----------



## red riding hood

I have to admit -- I am hooked!!  I went to the Dollar Store today looking for ponchos and glow sticks.  I actually looked at the date on Go Tarts to see if they would still be good by the time we go on our trip (Feb)  .  I have actually gotten about 1/3 of my Christmas shopping   done because by the time December rolls around, I know that I won't be able to think about ANYTHING else!!  It is comforting to know that I am not alone!


----------



## T-i-double-g-err

Next stop...the lime zone.

I just got the kids to bed, and DW is at a girl scout service unit meeting.  Time to get my cult fix until DW returns with the requisite chocolate dessert, which is yet another obsession.  I may even mix that obsession with the cult thing while DW watches with glazed eyes as I brain wash her further into the lime zone.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Pixiedust34 said:
			
		

> Many of my sentences begin with, "Someone on the Dis said....."



I've just realized I'm in trouble  The majority of my conversations with my DH about our upcoming trip start with ... "I read on the DISboards that ..."   

Bonny


----------



## sticker231

Haha, I have to go to HD to pick up some stuff for work.  Look out LGMHs!!!!!  Maybe I will pick up some others as a decoy, the Detective assisgned to the Dis may be watching.


----------



## mikesdisneymom

No... no a cult
It is nice to know that I am not all alone in this world and that there are other Disney addicts like me too.

Disney is a way of life, like Diabetes just no cure.


----------



## Scraper

It is to late for me someone please tell me how I get the ears. How many post how many late nights reading all this Disney info I can't leave the computer just waiting on my ears. Help


----------



## Scraper

Scraper said:
			
		

> It is to late for me someone please tell me how I get the ears. How many post how many late nights reading all this Disney info I can't leave the computer just waiting on my ears. Help


 
How did I do it wow magic talk about my ears and I got them.


----------



## Glendamax

I know now that I need an intervention, because the number of Lime Green shirts in my woredrobe has grown, and I'm not even fond of the color. Now I'm wondering if I have enough. I even have a pair of black Nike Free Running Shoes with lime green accents.


----------



## PrincessV

Too late - I'm in deep.  Since joining the DIS, I've changed hotels twice, made - and changed several times - ADR's, swiped LGMHPC's, purchased discount Mousewear for DS, convinced my mother she needs lime green Crocs (in addition to the red, orange and white ones we already share   ), brainstormed some clever decorating schemes for our room, bought a Baggallini, got MVMCP tix, and generally annoyed anyone and everyone with comments such as "Guess what I learned today form the DISsers!".... all for a trip that doesn't happen until NOVEMBER 30th!!   
Oh, and convinced myself that DS and I need a quick trip all by ourselves before we even get to the big trip in Nov. 1 month to go!!!!


----------



## sticker231

Just got back from HD.  Got a few more LGMH and the kids got a few also, althoough not lime green.  They want to start their own collection.  I will use some of the others as luggage tags.  Now I just have to start laminating them at work!

Anyone else get the "do you need any help?" while in front of the paint area.  We have a busy HD and someone came over although the counter was packed with people waiting.  Is the word out?


----------



## clombardi

sticker231 said:
			
		

> Look out LGMHs!!!!!




Now I know I have lost my mind...I cannot continue my day until I know what LGMHs are!


----------



## clombardi

clombardi said:
			
		

> Now I know I have lost my mind...I cannot continue my day until I know what LGMHs are!




Ah Ha!  I figured it out myself Lime Green Mickey Heads!   I'm so smart.


----------



## UtahMama

Dont forget the double sidded sticky tape to affix the LGMHPC's to your windows! This only occured to me just recently! Also, "Body Glide" and products like it. DIS educated me on a NEED I didnt know I had! Then I remembered the chaffed rash (you know where!) and blistered feet on trips gone by and now I urgently need Body Glide!!! I also found LIME green mini micro umbrellas for $7.00 at Wal-Marchez!!!! Guaranteed no rain if I buy those for our trip!!!

26 more freakin more DAYS!!!!


----------



## Adam1217

that sounds like fun, but how do you get to the lime green side???? i dont know if i made it


----------



## sorul82?

Adam1217 said:
			
		

> that sounds like fun, but how do you get to the lime green side???? i dont know if i made it



You'll know when you make an unecessary purchase of something just because it is lime green.


----------



## Adam1217

i was thinking of buying some lime green crocs the other day.


----------



## sorul82?

Glendamax said:
			
		

> I know now that I need an intervention, because the number of Lime Green shirts in my woredrobe has grown, and I'm not even fond of the color. Now I'm wondering if I have enough. I even have a pair of black Nike Free Running Shoes with lime green accents.



Oh, GMax, I'm so with you!  We were at Kohl's buying Sirius a non-sissy lime green shirt, and he spotted a pair of tennis shoes with lime green accents for me.  Ok, I just bought a new pair at Target, with guilt I might add because they were more than $20 (Usually, I only wear Nike, but this was to be my extra pair).  Anyhow, I grab my size and don't even care that they are $40.  What is happening to me?  We went to Kohl's to return something, not walk out with $96 of more lime green stuff!  To date, I have now spent almost $500 of non-planned, not needed stuff for Disney.  I'm starting to wonder if my pre-trip spending will exceed the cost of the trip?  I think I need a therapy break.  Lime ice cream anyone?


----------



## Honeibee

stinkerbelle's mom said:
			
		

> Come over to the lime side!


----------



## Adam1217

thats crazy, i havent went and spent any money on this trip yet, except for and package i paid 1500 for. i think ima go buy stuff today!!!


----------



## Simba22

I actually enjoy the time spent running around crazily!   Last night I had a dream that DBF were in WDW and I forgot our park tickets here at home in CT.   It was very scary!!  thank goodness for the DISers who post packing lists!


----------



## Sneezie

Glendamax, you are so right!  This is a cult!!!

On Monday, I took it upon myself to remove all of my thread subscriptions because I realized that I was actually doing more dising than working.  I had a whole folder full of things that I had to do for work (some overdue) and couldn't figure out why I hadn't done it    Then I clicked onto the internet to see what was going on   and had an "aha" moment.  I figured I'd better get all of those thread notifications out of my inbox or else I'd lose my job!  

So, unfortunately, you are going to see a very dramatic drop in my post count.  I know it's not very high as it is, but I believe in quality, not quantity   .  I will get on here from time to time at home (I read SORUL82's tr Monday night instead of cooking dinner for dh) but work hours will be a no-no :no no: (you'll have to imagine what the smilie would have looked like).  

If you've read thus far and looked at the time, you'll realize that I'm at work now.... I guess I need a 1-800 number


----------



## Jackmonkey

I guess if I am doomed to have voices in my head making suggestions, it is better to have them saying things like: "Remember to pack the golfballs for your feet like you read about on the DIS boards." & "Better double check that ADR thing one last time."

... Does anyone else keep going to the Delta Airlines website and checking the "view availible seats" link to see how full the plane is getting? or is it just me?


----------



## sorul82?

Sneezie,

Thanks for putting me ahead of your DH's caloric intake!  It's nice to see that you have your priorities in order.  Besides, DH sould be able to cook for himself...or at least open a box of Pop Tarts which I know you have because the voices told you to get them!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Jackmonkey said:
			
		

> I guess if I am doomed to have voices in my head making suggestions, it is better to have them saying things like: "Remember to pack the golfballs for your feet like you read about on the DIS boards." & "Better double check that ADR thing one last time."



Now it all makes sense - I thought I was just going crazy!!   



			
				Jackmonkey said:
			
		

> ... Does anyone else keep going to the Delta Airlines website and checking the "view availible seats" link to see how full the plane is getting? or is it just me?



Oh my gosh ... I really do need help - I do this myself!!!!   

Bonny


----------



## Eeyore's Tiara

You know you have reached the lime side when you go into a store and all you can see are lime green objects just waiting to go home with you.       We now have lime green handheld fans with keychains to hang off us somewhere...  Lime green visors,  lime green umbrellas,  lime green shoes, lime green stretchy cords,  (you might need those...  )  lime green shirts and  LIME GREEN NAIL POLISH.   I have gone over to the other side!


----------



## vellamint

Jackmonkey said:
			
		

> I guess if I am doomed to have voices in my head making suggestions, it is better to have them saying things like: "Remember to pack the golfballs for your feet like you read about on the DIS boards." & "Better double check that ADR thing one last time."
> 
> ... Does anyone else keep going to the Delta Airlines website and checking the "view availible seats" link to see how full the plane is getting? or is it just me?



ME!! ME!! That would be ME!!!


----------



## Glendamax

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Dont forget the double sidded sticky tape to affix the LGMHPC's to your windows! This only occured to me just recently! Also, "Body Glide" and products like it.



Ok, I WILL add the double sided tape to my list, but not the bodyglide. I heard that solid deoderant works well too. So I'm just going to use that insted of spending even MORE money. 

Today I bought . . . *ATTENTION ALL MEN, SKIP THE LAST PART OF THIS POST* . . . a pair of Men's Calvin Klein knit boxer shorts, that were on clearance at Ross. They are very thin, and covers the area that _might_   rub. I'll wear them to work one day next week and let you guys know how they feel. (Did I really just post my private business on this site?   I hope no one I know is reading this)


----------



## clombardi

You know, I have always just blindly accepted the need for lime green objects.  I am asking myself a question now, though.  Where did the connection between the DIS and lime green begin?  Does anyone know or is it like the age old question about the chicken and the egg?


----------



## SleepingBeautyDreamr

clombardi said:
			
		

> You know, I have always just blindly accepted the need for lime green objects.  I am asking myself a question now, though.  Where did the connection between the DIS and lime green begin?  Does anyone know or is it like the age old question about the chicken and the egg?


The chicken and the egg thing definitely  Though I did see someone say they thought it came about because Tinker Bell wears a lime green dress


----------



## pamouselover

Goofy's hat 
It was an Disney World anniversary


----------



## Tinksmom5

It may be a cult  because I was hooked from day 1.I think my whole family is ready to kill me as I talk about Disney all the time and my vacation is 9 months away.I can't help myself and its sooooo nice to have somewhere to talk about how happy I am and all that I am planning.So to that I say thank goodness I found you all.


----------



## bedgraynexl

just like a moth to the bug zapper..."I can't help it its so beautiful" ZZZZZZ 

I'm not too big on the lime, but I have to get my fix until the next trip.

Besides anyone who says it is a cult needs to be taken to a reeducation facility located convienently located in Lake Buena Vista or Anaheim.  Abroad?  Try Paris, Tokyo or Hong Kong.  This should be done in a timely manner, with multiple treatments spaced throughout the balance of your time on earth


----------



## the Fidge

Just for my info, can you tell me exactly how many posts are time logged in to DIS do you get the tamborine??  I am wondering when they shave my head if they put a hidden Mickey etched in their somewhere?  My family is wondering if I will ever be the same again, I try to explain there's no turning back!

They have found some merit to this cult, DH got to eat at places HE likes thanks to those crazy people in DIS world.  DS now seeks hidden Mickey's everywhree we go!

They do not appreciate for some reason when I refer to them around the house as DH and DS I don't understand why? The drinks provided at not Kool aid I have tried to explain to hem WDW is all about Coke!  They just will never learn!

The fact that I am able to get all sorts of helpful ways to save money all in an attempt to get back to Disney seems odd to them!  They must be aliens.  When I refer to my dear friends as the "Princess Pack" or look for Pixie dust at all functions they are confused.  Anyway, what a relief it is not be a cult member but sure can't wait to get my Hidden Mickey Tiaara!


----------



## Unregistered

Too Late! At Least We Have Company During Our Insanity!


----------



## Eeyore's Tiara

Glendamax said:
			
		

> Ok, I WILL add the double sided tape to my list, but not the bodyglide. I heard that solid deoderant works well too. So I'm just going to use that insted of spending even MORE money.
> 
> Today I bought . . . *ATTENTION ALL MEN, SKIP THE LAST PART OF THIS POST* . . . a pair of Men's Calvin Klein knit boxer shorts, that were on clearance at Ross. They are very thin, and covers the area that _might_   rub. I'll wear them to work one day next week and let you guys know how they feel. (Did I really just post my private business on this site?   I hope no one I know is reading this)



Okay now  , you know that when I meet you at WDW, I am not going to be able to keep from wondering if you are wearing men's underwear!


----------



## bab31

I am spending wwaayyy too much time on this board. I just cant help myself!


----------



## mamato2princesses

I just found out about this board 8 days ago, and I feel like I spend EVERY Spare (and not so spare) minute here  .  What am I going to do when school starts up in a few weeks?  Can you imagine:  "Okay, boys and girls, take out your Grammar book.  Do pages 3-17. I need to go over and 'check something' on the computer."   

 Shannon


----------



## GoofyBaby

You KNOW you've been spending way too much time on the DISboards when you feel your eyes start to spasm and your neck and shoulders lock up with tension that takes 20 minutes in the hot tub to try and work it out, ONLY to repeat the same dilemma all over again the next night (just like me)!


----------



## Donald is #1

Am I supposed to be doing something besides reading/responding to these boards?     I must be addicted because all my spare time is spent on the boards!


----------



## Glendamax

Eeyore's Tiara said:
			
		

> Okay now  , you know that when I meet you at WDW, I am not going to be able to keep from wondering if you are wearing men's underwear!



The answer will probably be yes!! (I have on a pair right now   )


----------



## momandseandodisney

stinkerbelle's mom said:
			
		

> We are not a cult, we are a lifestyle!
> 
> Come over to the lime side!


\


----------



## Michele

Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!!

I knew there was something the voices told me to rub on my feet after a long day at the parks, but I couldn't remember what it was or where I had seen it.   Golf balls!!!


----------



## Michele

100 acre wood said:
			
		

> Everything in MODERATION!




Moderation means *12* hours a day instead of 24, right?


----------



## dvc at last !

I am spending too much time here also...............

I should be getting things done before I go back to school, too  !


I can not help myself - this is fun  !


----------



## T-i-double-g-err

Michele said:
			
		

> Moderation means *12* hours a day instead of 24, right?



Works for me.  Who needs sleep?


----------



## CrazyforDisney

Its is a cult, run away fast...run run run.  

HA Now the LGMHPC's are all MINE.  
But wait, no one to show them off too....oops!  

COME BACK!!!!!


----------



## jeanett8

Pixiedust34 said:
			
		

> Many of my sentences begin with, "Someone on the Dis said....."  I try to curb my Disney talk around friends because they think I'm nuts.
> 
> Luckily, dh tolerates my little "hobby."  My "hobby" keeps me happy.




I had been squelching the desire to talk about alot of this stuff until recently.  Hubby loves the idea that DS6 is getting a postcard from a Fairy Godmailer, though, so now he realizes that some of my time is being well-spent.  

He couldnt go along with Focker thing tho.

Jeanette


----------



## byoung

I get my Disney fix here each night.


----------



## Eeyore's Tiara

Glendamax said:
			
		

> Ok, I WILL add the double sided tape to my list, but not the bodyglide. I heard that solid deoderant works well too. So I'm just going to use that insted of spending even MORE money.
> 
> Today I bought . . . *ATTENTION ALL MEN, SKIP THE LAST PART OF THIS POST* . . . a pair of Men's Calvin Klein knit boxer shorts, that were on clearance at Ross. They are very thin, and covers the area that _might_   rub. I'll wear them to work one day next week and let you guys know how they feel. (Did I really just post my private business on this site?   I hope no one I know is reading this)



Update on the unscented deoderant.  I tried it with shoes that kept rubbing the top of my foot, and it actually worked!  You know those silly shoes that always rub a blister on your little toe?  I hate that.  So, I am going to keep testing it out with different shoes that I normally have problems with and if it works with those, then it will work with the comfy ones I plan to bring.  So far so good and a LOT cheaper.


----------



## sticker231

I had to change Home Depots, the one I usually go to was out of LGMH.  What is the deal with that?  Oh thats right, I took them all last night.  I had to travel to another HD this morning with the kids.  Doesn't look like any other Disers "shop" there or they just had a whole bunch. 

  


Can't wait until I "have" to go there again.


----------



## Glendamax

The voices have spoken again. I was about to throw out a Pizza Hut flyer when I heard them say, _"Look closer, look closer . . . ". _ And below is what I saw:








Please tell me that you guys also see a NO-SO-HIDDEN-MICKEY in this flyer!


----------



## Adam1217

haha thats nice i see it!!!


----------



## ilovepooh

Yes, Glendamax, I too see it.

Perhaps you should ask a Non-DISer as I am a fellow member and see things as you do!    People on the outside don't always understand!  

I am off to HD to get more LGMHPC to do something creative with them as you all are helping me get my creative juices flowing!


----------



## Eeyore's Tiara

Wow, they do have hidden Mickey's everywhere.  All these subliminal messages, "You need to visit Disney, you need to visit disney, YOU NEED TO VISIT DISNEY..."


----------



## LAWalz23

I am a very happy member of this cult!


----------



## irisbud

Ahhhhhh!  I am on here constantly now, I get nothing done.     During the day while I am working, I find myself busy wondering if any of my subscribed threads have new posts, or if I have managed to kill another thread!     

I use my cell phone as a modem for my laptop (we don't have anything but dialup out here in the boonies, and the cell is much faster) and when it runs out of batteries, I find myself pleading with it to recharge faster so I can keep DISing.    

I need help.  

I should leave the cult now.    

Hmm...I wonder what's going on over on the Resorts Board...


----------



## bellenbuzz

I am totally addicted to this Cult too, whoops, what I meant to say is this friendly, non-addictive, Disney Chat Group.......
My DH thinks I am over the edge with the DIS Boards.....
Hey, he golfs & goes to Red Wing Hockey games all the time.....this is my Hobby !!
I should be going to bed right now, but I can't seem to pull myself away !!!
WHY ??? WHY ??? WHY ????
"Hello......My Name is BellenBuzz.......and I am a DIS-a-holic".......


----------



## GorshGoofy

Sign me up too!!  My DGF just shakes her head in disbelief when I tell her I've learned something else from DIS.  Of course she'll thank me on our Disneymoon in January!!!


----------



## Glendamax

I keep wondering what I did before THE DIS, and I reason that if I can't remember, it wasn't that great!


----------



## Smileybug

*Is this where we have to admit to our addiction?....*

*"Hello...My Name is Smileybug...and I'm a Dis-a-holic"...  *  

 But,... I'm not really addicted!!  .I just wanted everyone here to feel better!!


----------



## allaboutmm

It's a SICKNESS  !!! NO TURNING BACK  !!! And I LOVE IT  !!!


----------



## kimis

I too am obsessed with Dis!   But I figure if I am going to be addicted to something it should be this.  I love Disney and I love Disboard.  I get a lot of tips and I give a few tips.  My family thinks I am nuts also!  I am trying to turn them into Disney addicts.  HA!


----------



## T-i-double-g-err

Glendamax said:
			
		

> I keep wondering what I did before THE DIS, and I reason that if I can't remember, it wasn't that great!



Sleep, but who really needs sleep?   My DW chalks it all up to me having a mid-life crisis with Disney (and DIS boards thrown in) as my outlet. 
From DW - "If you're going to have a mid-life crisis, there are a lot of worse things you could obsess over."


----------



## Eeyore's Tiara

I NEED my dis fix.  My dh is driving me crazy.


----------



## sticker231

Wake up---check the DIS
throughout the day before work---Check the DIS
Go to work
get home---check the DIS
say hello to DW


no  its not addictive


----------



## brock

My name is brock and I, too, am a dis-aholic!


----------



## MagicalMomAZ

Ahhhhh... I love that - "We are a lifestyle" YES!!!! It's about time that is established!

I look foraward to being sucked into a cult .... it's the happiest cult on Earth!!!!


----------



## GoofyBaby

Hi Brock!  My name is Carol and I too, am a Disaholic.  I cannot get away from my laptop!  You know you're addicted when you don't even want to get up to answer the call of nature  (sorry if that's TMI)!  

I don't know what I'm going to do when my fall semester of college starts in 9 days. . .I'm actually going to have to spend LESS time here - WAAAAHHHH!


----------



## the Fidge

Well if this is realy so then I must attend meetings right?? They would be held where?? WDW UHOH honey have to go to a meeting for my addiction!  That would mean then I need a sponsor right and that must be Goofy right??

Step 1 - Admitted I am powerless over DIS and my life has become unmanaglbe?? NONSENSE!!!!  I can manage a DIsney vacation better than anything else in my life!

Fiddle stix!


----------



## kidsicet

I'm part of the cult too!  I'm already waiting for the kids to start school, so I can make our tie-dye Mickey head shirts.  I have my packing list made, half the things purchased (months ago), figured out how to make my trip ticker to add to my signature.

At work, during my lunch break, I'm lurking on the DIS boards.  When the kids are  busy or watching a movie, I'm here.  

It's a beautiful Saturday afternoon.  Dinner is in the oven.  I could be sitting outside enjoying a drink, but I can't tear myself away.  This is a very addictive cult, but I love it, and appreciate all of the wonderful tips and advice I have received here.  You guys rock!!


----------



## sarahrose

stinkerbelle's mom said:
			
		

> We are not a cult, we are a lifestyle!
> 
> Come over to the lime side!



Amen to that!!


----------



## DizneyNutz

We tried explaining to our daughter (25 year old teacher) the stack of LGMHPC cards on our table this morning  Even after the explanantion she kept asking if we were getting ready to paint the spare room? We explained that they are for us to wear and put in our windows when we go to Disney, and then asked if she understood now? She gave us the befuddled look  and calmly stated " Yea you both are crazy"  

You should live every day the LIMEY way!!!


----------



## MissD

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:
			
		

> I've just realized I'm in trouble  The majority of my conversations with my DH about our upcoming trip start with ... "I read on the DISboards that ..."
> 
> Bonny



Geez, that seems to be the way most of my conversations about anything start.....

Who needs (or wants) the real news??

Give me my DIS--and all my lime-green lovin' buds--anyday!


----------



## Beana9802

DizneyNutz said:
			
		

> We tried explaining to our daughter (25 year old teacher) the stack of LGMHPC cards on our table this morning  Even after the explanantion she kept asking if we were getting ready to paint the spare room? We explained that they are for us to wear and put in our windows when we go to Disney, and then asked if she understood now? She gave us the befuddled look  and calmly stated " Yea you both are crazy"
> 
> You should live every day the LIMEY way!!!




Hey, I am a 26 year old teacher, and I TOTALLY get it!  You're lucky that you get to go soon.  Every time we have vacation, it's freekin' peak time, and no one can afford that!!!  :0)  Maybe when I save up some more $$


----------



## Glendamax

It's gotten worse here on the home front. Now when I mention The DIS, I can see my Mother freeze herself, while trying to act as if she really cares about what I'm saying


----------



## Minniespal

stinkerbelle's mom said:
			
		

> We are not a cult, we are a lifestyle!
> 
> Come over to the lime side!


----------



## Beana9802

Glendamax said:
			
		

> It's gotten worse here on the home front. Now when I mention The DIS, I can see my Mother freeze herself, while trying to act as if she really cares about what I'm saying


That's the same here....except she bites back by saying "Are you looking at disney food or other people's trips again?"


----------



## S.Poppins

About the same here. But now that I have earned my ears - I feel very special! So what if my family thinks I am crazy!


----------



## Sweedee

DizneyNutz said:
			
		

> You should live every day the LIMEY way!!!




I think that should be the Dis's new logo!!


----------



## pamouselover

People already think I am disney crazy! I dare not tell to many people about my DIS and me.


----------



## Glendamax

It's taken SO MUCH energy not to mention to anyone about hitting the DIS Veteran mark. I wanted to tell one of my friends the other day, then decided, what's the point, you'll only confirm in her mind that you REALLY are crazy.


----------



## Beana9802

Glendamax said:
			
		

> It's taken SO MUCH energy not to mention to anyone about hitting the DIS Veteran mark. I wanted to tell one of my friends the other day, then decided, what's the point, you'll only confirm in her mind that you REALLY are crazy.


Congrats.  I just had my 200th post....that was exciting!


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Glendamax said:
			
		

> My family and friends think that I am crazy, and now I see why.
> 
> 
> To all you newbies, GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN!!!!! Your life will NEVER be the same.
> 
> - Gmax (see, I can't even remember my REAL NAME!!!!!!)


----------



## Glendamax

disneegrl4eva said:
			
		

>



Hey Lynn - look  . . . you're a DIS Vet today!!!!!!!


----------



## reelmom

My husband used to compare me to the "Trekkies"  and make fun of me for being obsessed with the DISboards.  But lately, I find him coming into the computer room when I am reading the boards. Could it be the he has been converted?


----------



## T-i-double-g-err

reelmom said:
			
		

> My husband used to compare me to the "Trekkies"  and make fun of me for being obsessed with the DISboards.  But lately, I find him coming into the computer room when I am reading the boards. Could it be the he has been converted?



I'd say DW has joined the ranks of the converted.   I arrived home to find that DW went to HD and picked up a half-dozen LGMHs.


----------



## Teresa Pitman

My son just dropped by after work. I said to him "want to go to Home Depot?" Since that's a question he has NEVER heard from me before, he warily asked me what I wanted to get there. I wish I had taken a picture of the completely baffled expression on his face when I told him Lime Green Mickey Heads. He said "this has something to do with Disney, doesn't it??" 

When I explained, he said "So why do you want me to come with you?" I said it was so somebody could drive my car home in case I got arrested for stealing Lime Green Mickey Heads. He completely understood that, agreed to come, and off we went. 

I now have a purse stuffed with those little alien green guys and can hardly wait for our trip - which isn't until December, but hey, all the more time to plan!

Teresa


----------



## meloneyb21




----------



## DizneyNutz

Oh my GOD!  Yes Virginia, THERE IS A SANTA CLAUS!!!  You have NO idea how many times I have checked out the Delta Website!  Hello!!  I should be a frequent flyer for surfing!!!!  It's nice to know there is somebody out there like me----

I also get everything, travelers checks, tickets, car rental reservations, etc., lined up in a small bag size portfolio that I go through CONSTANTLY to make sure I have everything we need for our trip....I enjoy it....wonder what that says about me?????


----------



## DizneyNutz

clombardi said:
			
		

> Ah Ha!  I figured it out myself Lime Green Mickey Heads!   I'm so smart.


 So now go get you some!!!!


----------



## Mouse-n-Mini




----------



## Glendamax

Yes I know I have a problem (we all do), BUT I just saw on another thread that you can print designs off of the computer and onto "transfer paper", then iron them onto your shirt. Does anyone know about this? Where do you get the paper, do you have to download the  print in a special way? Plz let me know - I'm going in under 2 WEEKS! Thanks!

This would be a cool way to make DISBOARDS SHIRTS! So let me know! Thanks!


----------



## maddiemouse

in my life before, I now have lime green crocs. lime green T-shirts from Zazzle, with Disney characters on them, lime green Mickey heads (must go get lime green ribbon or string) I have all my ADRs made, a touring plan worked out, my shopping list for gardengrocer.com, my ship ahead to the resort package almost ready to go, and my fingers are itching to start packing my new Mickey Mouse luggage that my sister got on sale from Mousesavers or whatever, and gave me for my birthday after some really specific hinting. I am soooo ready to go!! Thanks DIS!


----------



## clombardi

Spotted 2 Disers while on vacation in Myrtle Beach, SC! 


That's right, I saw them, they're out there. They live among us. They even vacation among us at non-Disney destinations! Oh wait, I'm saying "them" like it is a bad thing. I'm one of "them." 

These were drive-by sightings, so there was no actual conversational proof of their membership in the LGMH club, but we all know, don't we? 

How do I know they were Disers? Well...

Car #1 had a license plate that read "WDWBOUND" and had a LIME GREEN MICKEY HEAD in the back window! My children thought I had lost my mind that I was freaking out with excitement over a little green head.

Car #2 had a lime green mickey antenna topper! I have never seen a green one, so I think this was not only a Diser, but a crafty Diser! This must have been a regular old black antenna topper painted lime green! My jealousy was evident for the next several miles, until my husband, not a Diser himself, told me I could let it go or hike it back to the resort. "Hmmm, do you think the people with the green mickey topper would give me a ride?" was my response.


----------



## cjhinch

If this is a cult......it is the first cult that I am DYING to join!  What do I have to do?  I will be on the lookout for anything lime!!  I have 12+ months until our trip, and I am ready to start making t-shirts!  Still undecided on the Crocs.......need more persuasion!


----------



## clombardi

Hey fellow brain-washed people, 

I have decided to completely throw all sense of reality to the wind and purchase a baggallini.  I was checking them out at ebags.  Do you guys like the  messenger bag?  Is that the baggallini of choice?  I would not want to break any Lime Green Club rules, intentionally or otherwise.  

By the way, when I clicked on the messenger bag, the picture was of a lime green one.  There are about 10 other colors to choose from, but lime green is in the sample photo!  Coincidence?  I think not.


----------



## T-i-double-g-err

Glendamax said:
			
		

> Yes I know I have a problem (we all do), BUT I just saw on another thread that you can print designs off of the computer and onto "transfer paper", then iron them onto your shirt. Does anyone know about this? Where do you get the paper, do you have to download the  print in a special way? Plz let me know - I'm going in under 2 WEEKS! Thanks!
> 
> This would be a cool way to make DISBOARDS SHIRTS! So let me know! Thanks!



You should be able to pick up the transfer paper at most office supply stores.  You may need to toggle the mirror-image option in the printer preferences menu to print properly on the shirt - particularly if your transferring something with words.


----------



## Goofy4

Glendamax said:
			
		

> Yes I know I have a problem (we all do), BUT I just saw on another thread that you can print designs off of the computer and onto "transfer paper", then iron them onto your shirt. Does anyone know about this? Where do you get the paper, do you have to download the print in a special way? Plz let me know - I'm going in under 2 WEEKS! Thanks!
> 
> This would be a cool way to make DISBOARDS SHIRTS! So let me know! Thanks!


 
There used to be some nice threads on this... Then they started moving those threads around. You can find some of them here: http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=122,

Here's another thread we used for our trip: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=836458&referrerid=93883&highlight=

The paper should be available at any kraft store or search online. The paper will come with instuctions on the transfer process. As I think was mentioned, it comes in the "dark" and "light" variety -- depending on the shirt color.

If you need more, PM me.


----------



## ilovepooh

clombardi said:
			
		

> Hey fellow brain-washed people,
> 
> I have decided to completely throw all sense of reality to the wind and purchase a baggallini.  I was checking them out at ebags.  Do you guys like the  messenger bag?  Is that the baggallini of choice?  I would not want to break any Lime Green Club rules, intentionally or otherwise.
> 
> By the way, when I clicked on the messenger bag, the picture was of a lime green one.  There are about 10 other colors to choose from, but lime green is in the sample photo!  Coincidence?  I think not.


 Check out shoebuy.com for the messenger bag and compare prices.  I think Shoebuy.com was a little cheaper.

(I keep adding one to my cart and then removing it.  It looks like it would be a great item to have, but I've been spending too much money on a trip I won't be taking until next summer!!!!) 

Another item is Crocs.  Should I wait until the Disney collection comes out?

Anyone else have this problem.  I think I need help!!


----------



## Glendamax

*Goofy and Tigger * thanks for your responses! I wish I knew about this months ago, because as you can see by my ticker, I dont have too much time!

*Clombardi* I hope I have a DIS-siting this year as well. If I do, I'll probably freeze and do nothing, or get too excited and scare the DISer   

*MaddieMouse* I'm not into lime green either. But can you believe that today I actually looked for Lime green nail polish?! I've official gone over the edge!


----------



## maddiemouse

Hey Gmax! We'll be at WDW at the same time, I'll be looking for ya! Just remember the Focker Watch sign.
I'll be there solo for the first 5 days, then my sister is joining me on the 15th, I've already told her that I'm going to get my hair cut at the Main Street Barber Shop that morning, complete with Pixie Dust and whatever else they do there, and I'll be wearing all my lime green finery to meet her when she gets there, so at least on that day I should be pretty easy to spot. She promises not to be too embarrassed to be seen with me (but I wonder if she'll wear the Mickey ears I plan to decorate with lime green bows that I'll have for her)


----------



## JPN4265

meloneyb21 said:
			
		

>




Cult, cult, I don't belong to no stinking cult.  Who am I trying to kid,   I do belong to the Disney Cult!!!   It seems to pop up around Christmas Time.


----------



## Teresa Pitman

I just bought my 4-year-old grandson a pair of lime green Crocs for our trip in December! He is thrilled but of course doesn't know they signify his membership in the DISBoards Cult...

Teresa


----------



## Glendamax

maddiemouse said:
			
		

> Hey Gmax! We'll be at WDW at the same time, I'll be looking for ya! Just remember the Focker Watch sign.



YAY! We'll be flying in on the same day! I guess I'd better practice that Focker sign in the mirror so I'll be ready. I can just imagine what my Mother would do if she saw someone jesturing to me: "What? What are they doing? Does that have something to do with that CULT? OH Lord!"


----------



## Jackmonkey

I can see it now...
... A sea of people, all dressed in lime green robes, gathered around the base of the castle.  Some are wearing Stich masks while others have mouse ears, and a few of the higher ranking members are signified by the hats with Goofy ears attached.  Flickering torchlight plays across the assembled mass as a slow, rhythmic chant rises on the air:
  "M... I... C..."
  "K... E... Y..."
Then a voice crys out: "Hey! Only a 10 minute wait for Splash Mountain!"  And quicker than one would think possible, the crowds disappear, and normalcy returns to the hub.


----------



## Michele

clombardi said:
			
		

> Hey fellow brain-washed people,
> 
> I have decided to completely throw all sense of reality to the wind and purchase a baggallini.  I was checking them out at ebags.  Do you guys like the  messenger bag?  Is that the baggallini of choice?  I would not want to break any Lime Green Club rules, intentionally or otherwise.
> 
> By the way, when I clicked on the messenger bag, the picture was of a lime green one.  There are about 10 other colors to choose from, but lime green is in the sample photo!  Coincidence?  I think not.



I ordered mine in Lime Green from shoebuy.com.  $24.90 total....it's a messenger bag.


----------



## UtahMama

Off Topic.......


   Ladies and Gentlemen of this esteemed cult......I leave in 5 and a half days! 
Na na na   na na na   na...na,na,na!!!! (  ) !!!!

(Licking my finger and pressing it to my behind "Tsssss"!!!)

BOOO YAAAA!


----------



## Beana9802

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Off Topic.......
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen of this esteemed cult......I leave in 5 and a half days!
> Na na na   na na na   na...na,na,na!!!! (  ) !!!!
> 
> (Licking my finger and pressing it to my behind "Tsssss"!!!)
> 
> BOOO YAAAA!



Have fun UM...I am VERY jealous!  As I don't have a trip planned any time soon....you have to have a blast for me!!!!  :0)


----------



## Eeyore's Tiara

Glendamax said:
			
		

> YAY! We'll be flying in on the same day! I guess I'd better practice that Focker sign in the mirror so I'll be ready. I can just imagine what my Mother would do if she saw someone jesturing to me: "What? What are they doing? Does that have something to do with that CULT? OH Lord!"



Just try NOT to get thrown off the plane or picked up as a terrorist for making strange hand signals.....  I'd hate for you to miss Disney....



			
				UtahMama said:
			
		

> Off Topic.......
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen of this esteemed cult......I leave in 5 and a half days!
> Na na na   na na na   na...na,na,na!!!! (  ) !!!!
> 
> (Licking my finger and pressing it to my behind "Tsssss"!!!)
> 
> BOOO YAAAA!


Umama, that wasn't very nice.  Naughty girl, sit in the corner for a time-out!  You can politely say, "I am going to Disney next week and none of ya'll are!"


----------



## Glendamax

Jackmonkey said:
			
		

> I can see it now...
> ... A sea of people, all dressed in lime green robes, gathered around the base of the castle.  Some are wearing Stich masks while others have mouse ears, and a few of the higher ranking members are signified by the hats with Goofy ears attached.  Flickering torchlight plays across the assembled mass as a slow, rhythmic chant rises on the air:
> "M... I... C..."
> "K... E... Y..."
> Then a voice crys out: "Hey! Only a 10 minute wait for Splash Mountain!"  And quicker than one would think possible, the crowds disappear, and normalcy returns to the hub.



You get a standing "O" for this one! This is soooo funny! But you know what would make me run away from the chanting even faster? An announcement is made over the park saying, "Splash Mountain's drop is now under constuction. Feel free to ride, but with no drop. Thank you and have a Magical Day!"


----------



## ilovepooh

Glendamax said:
			
		

> You get a standing "O" for this one! This is soooo funny! But you know what would make me run away from the chanting even faster? An announcement is made over the park saying, "Splash Mountain's drop is now under constuction. Feel free to ride, but with no drop. Thank you and have a Magical Day!"


 That's funny!! 

GMAX-Did you get a chance to make a shirt yet?

UMAMA-I'm happy for you!!   But know that I'm   on the inside because I can't go and meet everyone!   Glad you're feeling better.

ET-Are you feeling better?  Did you have the same cold as UMAMA? Hmmmm...I wonder if I'll catch it next!    (Seriously, I hope you're feeling better soon too!)


----------



## UtahMama

Ooooo, cult peeps- I'm on post 666! I have to hurry and do another. No like!!!!!


----------



## Eeyore's Tiara

ilovepooh said:
			
		

> That's funny!!
> 
> GMAX-Did you get a chance to make a shirt yet?
> 
> UMAMA-I'm happy for you!!   But know that I'm   on the inside because I can't go and meet everyone!   Glad you're feeling better.
> 
> ET-Are you feeling better?  Did you have the same cold as UMAMA? Hmmmm...I wonder if I'll catch it next!    (Seriously, I hope you're feeling better soon too!)



Thank you Ilovepooh.  I am feeling ALOT better now.  Well enough I got out and went to a sale at the mall!   I had a stomach virus that took several days to get rid of.  Thanks for asking....


----------



## UtahMama

ooooh, a stomach virus! LUCKY!!!! I used to have a saying: "I'm just one good stomach flu away from my goal weight!" *Note, I said USED to have a saying. Now I need a legectomy or two to reach my goal weight! OR!!!! I could put away the SNACKS once in a while because the DRYER keeps shrinking my jeans! I'm just saying!
Good thing it's about over before your trip! THAT would really be a bummer next week!


----------



## Eeyore's Tiara

Gosh, can you imagine having Disney dining and NOT being able to eat anything?????


----------



## UtahMama

Sheeesh, I can NEVER make it past the appetizer! Maybe a few bites of the entree (so NEVER is an exageration) I have to take the dessert "To Go". I'm full all the time on the DDP. If we had to pay for our food, it would be SO different. Let's just say I'd be eating more Teddy Grahams and Cheese'n'crackers and POP tarts than Steak and Fish!


----------



## Glendamax

NO NO NO!!!! I will not even start to get nervous about getting sick! Don't talk about it. Act as if everything is ok . . . .

*ilovepooh* No shirt yet! Hopefully by the weekend!


----------



## Eeyore's Tiara

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Sheeesh, I can NEVER make it past the appetizer! Maybe a few bites of the entree (so NEVER is an exageration) I have to take the dessert "To Go". I'm full all the time on the DDP. If we had to pay for our food, it would be SO different. Let's just say I'd be eating more Teddy Grahams and Cheese'n'crackers and POP tarts than Steak and Fish!



I figure I'll be having a lot of LATE night desserts.  There is no way I can do an appetizer, entree, and dessert.  I'll make it thru to the entree and then I'll feel like I'm gonna explode.  Guess I can just sit outside on the balcony and let everyone watch me eat my dessert.....   They're gonna be jealous....



			
				Glendamax said:
			
		

> NO NO NO!!!! I will not even start to get nervous about getting sick! Don't talk about it. Act as if everything is ok . . . .
> 
> ilovepooh No shirt yet! Hopefully by the weekend!



Just keep repeating, I will have a shirt, and I will not get sick, cause the lime green force is with me......


----------



## Glendamax

_I will have a shirt, I will have a shirt, I will NOT get sick . . . _


----------



## bellenbuzz

Catching Up on my reading  

GMAX:  I just checked out some of your link to your Trip Report !! Looks Good So Far !
I Love Reports with PIX !!  So much fun to read !!
ALL Ready for your Upcoming Vacay ???   

And I Totally Agree with the Loads of Food on the DP, I mean, come on, honestly.....I DO not eat all those great things at home......Who can eat like that ??   Well, I am sure willing to give it a try !!!


----------



## poppinspal

I just saw this thread and had to come post. I'm going on my next trip with my bf. We leave at the end of this month. Last night we were at the mall and I dragged him with me to the Disney Store. He said he thinks I'm a little nuts about this trip. I told him we'd be in the Disney Store even if we didn't have a trip coming up. (Although this way I have an idea of what souvies I'm going to want.)

I don't dare tell him about the DIS, he'd really think I was nuts. All the great tips I get from here I just tell him I read about some place. If he knew that this site was the cause of me wanting more pairs of crocs he'd really never let me back on here. (He thinks they're too ugly for words!)   

He'll change his tune when we're down having fun and not stressing because I did plenty of planning ahead of time!


----------



## kpk89

Gmax, you slay me.     

I think if someone has gotten this far, there may be no hope for them.


----------



## DizneyNutz

Teresa Pitman said:
			
		

> I just bought my 4-year-old grandson a pair of lime green Crocs for our trip in December! He is thrilled but of course doesn't know they signify his membership in the DISBoards Cult...
> 
> Teresa



But I like It!  CRAFTY


----------



## Gertrude




----------



## DizneyNutz

Jackmonkey said:
			
		

> I can see it now...
> ... A sea of people, all dressed in lime green robes, gathered around the base of the castle.  Some are wearing Stich masks while others have mouse ears, and a few of the higher ranking members are signified by the hats with Goofy ears attached.  Flickering torchlight plays across the assembled mass as a slow, rhythmic chant rises on the air:
> "M... I... C..."
> "K... E... Y..."
> Then a voice crys out: "Hey! Only a 10 minute wait for Splash Mountain!"  And quicker than one would think possible, the crowds disappear, and normalcy returns to the hub.



 Yea, I think the dedication would end with a chance to ride the the rides!!!!


----------



## Glendamax

kpk89 said:
			
		

> Gmax, you slay me.
> I think if someone has gotten this far, there may be no hope for them.


----------



## 5disneyfreaks

Glendamax said:
			
		

> You get a standing "O" for this one! This is soooo funny! But you know what would make me run away from the chanting even faster? An announcement is made over the park saying, "Splash Mountain's drop is now under constuction. Feel free to ride, but with no drop. Thank you and have a Magical Day!"




So, you don't like the drop on Splash Mountain?  I have a funny story for you. (at least I think it is funny.  )  
Last year, on our first trip to WDW, we, of course,went on Splash Mountain.  ( I had been to Disney before, just much, much younger. )  I tried to explain to youngest DD.  (she is legally blind and I don't like to shock her too much.)  Anyways, we are on the ride, about to go down the drop, and in a VERY LOUD voice, she announced that she wanted off.  That she had to pee. (her words, not mine.)  I may sound mean, but I was laughing the whole way down.  I'm sure the nice couple behind my family wanted to know about my DD and her bladder.  I do have a nice ending.  We are going back in December, and SHE is planning on going back on Splach Mountain.  She really did enjoy it, once we got to the bottom.


----------



## Glendamax

5disneyfreaks said:
			
		

> Anyways, we are on the ride, about to go down the drop, and in a VERY LOUD voice, she announced that she wanted off.  That she had to pee. (her words, not mine.)



See that'll be me, I'll finally able to make it on the ride, and have to go to the bathroom!


----------



## DizneyNutz

Glendamax said:
			
		

> See that'll be me, I'll finally make on the ride, and have to go to the bathroom!



 They have pit stops along the ride.   NOT


----------



## Eeyore's Tiara

Glendamax said:
			
		

> See that'll be me, I'll finally make on the ride, and have to go to the bathroom!



Well if you get wet enough no one will notice....  
Okay stop booing me... it was a JOKE!


----------



## hambirg

Oh, you guys are crackin' me up!!!!  And I thought I might be the only one.  Nice to belong


----------



## LBelle

Glendamax said:
			
		

> My family and friends think that I am crazy, and now I see why.
> 
> Today ALL of my chores were centered around things people on THE DIS told me to buy: Super-Duper Sized ziplock bags, drink and go water filters, moisture reducing socks (but not the no-show ones because you'll walk them down into you shoes, says THE DIS), lime green Mickeys for the room's window and backpack, lime green string to attach to the Mickeys, lime green shirts (got one and I'm not a fan of the color), stick ups for the room in case the previous guests decided to smoke in there anyway, etc . . . . I actually got upset when I thought I had the right shade of green "thingy" to hang from my backpack, only to realize it was too dark. So the DIS voices told me that I had to go to a party store (where I still couldn't find "lime green" anything), FINALLY I found lime green curly ribbon that you would put on a present. WHEW!!!! OH! and don't forget the clear tape to attach the Mickeys to your window (said the DIS Voices)!
> 
> To all you newbies, GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN!!!!! Your life will NEVER be the same.
> 
> - Gmax (see, I can't even remember my REAL NAME!!!!!!)




      

Life has not been the same for _ANYBODY_ in my house in the last 2 months!!!  Notice my post count....yep..._2 MONTHS!!!!!_  

Too bad I did'nt see this thread in time!!!    Now I'm a crazed person  ...stalking LGMHPCs at all 3 Home Depots in my town  , laminating all kinds of stuff, joining window decorating swap thingys, AND....am responsible for starting up not 1 but 2 DISmeet&greets/BASHES at Pop Century during our trip!!!  So far, we have approx. 90ppl attending on the 16th and 60ppl. on the 2oth!!!   I have 1 suitcase specifically for all things DISrelated...Disney treats for a gaggle of kids, lime green 'glow' necklaces, etc., 'LBelle' sign, etc. for our window, a park bag with enough lime green to pass the test and even a 'TIARA' that I must wear to these parties on a dare!!!!!

My DH thinks I've completely lost it!!!  

Oh ya...since the DIS I've also acquired 4 new penpals!!!!    I've never had a penpal in my LIFE!!!  Now I have 2 from Florida, 1 from England, 1 from Ireland and 1 new buddy from Down Under!!!

"Hello, my name is Lisa and I have a problem...." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




PS - DH has just bought us a new laptop so that I NEVER need to go into DISwithdrawal!!!!!!


----------



## Eeyore's Tiara

LBelle said:
			
		

> Life has not been the same for _ANYBODY_ in my house in the last 2 months!!!  Notice my post count....yep..._2 MONTHS!!!!!_
> 
> Too bad I did'nt see this thread in time!!!    Now I'm a crazed person  ...stalking LGMHPCs at all 3 Home Depots in my town  , laminating all kinds of stuff, joining window decorating swap thingys, AND....am responsible for starting up not 1 but 2 DISmeet&greets/BASHES at Pop Century during our trip!!!  So far, we have approx. 90ppl attending on the 16th and 60ppl. on the 2oth!!!   I have 1 suitcase specifically for all things DISrelated...Disney treats for a gaggle of kids, lime green 'glow' necklaces, etc., 'LBelle' sign, etc. for our window, a park bag with enough lime green to pass the test and even a 'TIARA' that I must wear to these parties on a dare!!!!!
> 
> My DH thinks I've completely lost it!!!
> 
> Oh ya...since the DIS I've also acquired 4 new penpals!!!!    I've never had a penpal in my LIFE!!!  Now I have 2 from Florida, 1 from England, 1 from Ireland and 1 new buddy from Down Under!!!
> 
> "Hello, my name is Lisa and I have a problem...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - DH has just bought us a new laptop so that I NEVER need to go into DISwithdrawal!!!!!!



Wow, you have been a busy little poster!      My husband starting getting a little mouthy about me being on here too much until I reminded him of all the car forums he belongs to...  He has stopped saying I am on here too much so far. 

I too, have a suitcase filled with disser must haves.  I traveled   far and wide to acquire disney wealth.  Glo bracelets, tiaras, and lime green articles worthy of disney.

That is totally awesome that you managed to round up that many people for dismeets at your resort.    All hail the party warrior...       Way to go!


----------



## Glendamax

LBelle, Is that post count correct? Do you REALLY have over 2,000 posts and you just found this site this summer?!  

Next, I have to ask . . . here I go . . . where do you get glo bracelets from? And no, I do not have kids! DON'T JUDGE ME!!! DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!


----------



## Unregistered

Glendamax said:
			
		

> Next, I have to ask . . . here I go . . . where do you get glo bracelets from? And no, I do not have kids! DON'T JUDGE ME!!! DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!



Oriental trading company is a great place to get the glow necklaces and bracelets cheap!  They have a website.


----------



## Gabkatt

Glendamax said:
			
		

> Next, I have to ask . . . here I go . . . where do you get glo bracelets from? And no, I do not have kids! DON'T JUDGE ME!!! DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!



Hi Glendamax, check in your local craft stores for the glow bracelets. We have a local store here in Ohio (not sure if they are everywhere) called 'Pat Catan's', it's a craft store that carries the glow bracelets we take to Disney. They come in a tube of 100 multi-collored bracelets with connecters. Believe it or not it's only about $7.00! 1 or 2 put together make the bracelets and 3 together make necklaces. The kids love them and we pass them out to other kids before 'lluminations' (with parents permission)!


----------



## LBelle

Glendamax said:
			
		

> LBelle, Is that post count correct? Do you REALLY have over 2,000 posts and you just found this site this summer?!
> 
> Next, I have to ask . . . here I go . . . where do you get glo bracelets from? And no, I do not have kids! DON'T JUDGE ME!!! DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!




Yep....it's true!!!  Pretty scary isn't it!!!   And... I _DO_ have a life (albeit, not always exciting or anything!!), in case anybody's wondering!!!!!!    

Glendamax, we always buy our 'glows' at either the dollar stores or at a party supply store.  Just picked up a tube with 50 glows plus all the attatchments so that you can fashion them into either bracelets or necklaces, etc.  It was $9.99 _Cdn$_..... that's about $1.39 in US $s!!!


----------



## PrincessAlways

Yes, LBelle, this place is addicting! I'm "earning my ears" & I think I've found my hero.  My husband can't believe that I'm on this site so often  Of course, he can't understand why I keep going to WDW either.   Since my brother & his family live in MS, we (my Mom & I) meet at the World each year -- just for family FUN time!  DH made the trip once (when our kids were young) & that was it. I'm a "been there, done that, goin' back" person myself.


----------



## Glendamax

Thanks for the info on the bracelets! Yet another thing to add to the list!!!


----------



## Eeyore's Tiara

Bye guys.  See you when we get back.  Gmax we'll see you there!      Don't get into too much trouble while we are gone and may the lime green force be with you!


----------



## DisneyFairy19

LOL thats true


----------



## Beana9802

DisneyFairy19 said:
			
		

> LOL thats true


Sorry that this is   but I love the picture of you and your fiancee in your signature.  It's awesome!


----------



## daisy58

I gotta tell ya, I have an amazingly stressful job, and this helps keep me centered, bonded with my kids/grandkids, and helps me see the joy  in life, when there does'nt seem to be any end to the "grown up" responsibilities and
time frames. If this is a cult, then sign me up. To me it is as a traveler, informative, and as an woman-who-chose-to-be-an-over-achiever-with-out-
understanding-the-potential-fallout......a blessing and a chance to reconnect with terrific caring people.  And you get great advise to boot!! How bad is that??


----------



## bellenbuzz

This is my comfortable, get-away place too !!
And it makes me think of happy, magical, fun things......
Not all the daily routine stuff, the daily stresses & ruts.....
WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO The DIS Cult RULES !!!


----------



## t-beri

I'm kinda new here, I definitely missed the memo on the room windows- help a sister out here...t.


----------



## t-beri

NEVER MIND!!!!! I know, I know!!!
...t.


----------



## Glendamax

I'm baaaack! And yes I did get the glow bracelets! What Fun!


----------



## DisneyObsession

I too have been lurking...Now look at me! Posting with everyone else! 

BTW...this is my first post!


----------



## pixiedust247

Just look at this a support group!  Everyone has great tips on how to make our Disney Adventures better and more organized than the last one!  Anything that can help eleviate some of the "stress" of getting ready to go is worth it!  Have a fabulous time!


----------



## evilangel

stinkerbelle's mom said:
			
		

> We are not a cult, we are a lifestyle!
> 
> Come over to the lime side!


----------



## misshilda1

Too late I'm hooked and can't let go (don't want to)!!!! You guys out there are the only ones who understand my Disney Obsessions!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyObsession said:
			
		

> I too have been lurking...Now look at me! Posting with everyone else!
> 
> BTW...this is my first post!


Welcome!


----------



## Glendamax

DisneyObsession said:
			
		

> I too have been lurking...Now look at me! Posting with everyone else!
> BTW...this is my first post!



LEAVE NOW!!!!!! In "real life" Utah Mama are identical twins . . . now check out her picture!!!Do you want that to happen to you???


----------



## DisneyObsession

Glendamax said:
			
		

> LEAVE NOW!!!!!! In "real life" Utah Mama are identical twins . . . now check out her picture!!!Do you want that to happen to you???




I think it's too late! It's already happened to me! I have just realized I have been on these boards for the past 
6 hours!   

I have been brainwashed by this cult!  AAAAAHHHHH!   I think I am too far gone to get out now!

Thanks for the warning Gmax, but it's too late.   
I'M HOOKED! (I still have 13mos until my trip...you're stuck with me!)     LOL


----------



## Trixielexi

Too funny XD yeah I feel that way too.


----------



## ont/ohana

Everywhere I go shopping I only want to buy the lime green things OH MY I just can't get enough!!  I bought a new lime green shirt last week and when I wore it my DD9 did the Focker finger thing to me!! Help Me i'm turning my kids into Disneymania monsters as well, oh well lets keep it in the family!!


----------



## UtahMama

Politely BUMPING this in drawers!


----------



## Glendamax

ont/ohana said:
			
		

> Everywhere I go shopping I only want to buy the lime green things OH MY I just can't get enough!!  I bought a new lime green shirt last week and when I wore it my DD9 did the Focker finger thing to me!! Help Me i'm turning my kids into Disneymania monsters as well, oh well lets keep it in the family!!


See? I tried to warn you folks!


----------



## LBelle

Glendamax said:
			
		

> See? I tried to warn you folks!




Yep.....you sure did!!!  

Thank god I don't listen!!!!!!   I _need_ the _DIS_anity in my wretched    life!!!


----------



## NurseW2Kiddies

If this is what a cult is really like...I"M IN!!!!!!


----------



## mommyesq

Glendamax said:
			
		

> My family and friends think that I am crazy, and now I see why.
> 
> Today ALL of my chores were centered around things people on THE DIS told me to buy: Super-Duper Sized ziplock bags, drink and go water filters, moisture reducing socks (but not the no-show ones because you'll walk them down into you shoes, says THE DIS), lime green Mickeys for the room's window and backpack, lime green string to attach to the Mickeys, lime green shirts (got one and I'm not a fan of the color), stick ups for the room in case the previous guests decided to smoke in there anyway, etc . . . . I actually got upset when I thought I had the right shade of green "thingy" to hang from my backpack, only to realize it was too dark. So the DIS voices told me that I had to go to a party store (where I still couldn't find "lime green" anything), FINALLY I found lime green curly ribbon that you would put on a present. WHEW!!!! OH! and don't forget the clear tape to attach the Mickeys to your window (said the DIS Voices)!
> 
> :


Too late (as I type this at work.....)


----------



## Meggera

john2u said:
			
		

> I agree, we are not a cult, we are one big happy family



I realize I am new to the boards but have been active on another board (don't hit me) and I have to agree with the big, happy family! I'm glad I found these boards!


----------



## gmaxmom

Gmax I'm afraid it is a cult and I'm going to join. If I don't get this compter to work I don't know what I'll do.  I guess I'll start writing letters.


----------



## Smileybug

Isn't it wonderful to know that other people understand your Disney emotions!!


----------



## Glendamax

Well, this thread has been gone for a long time. So I thought I would come back and post that yes, this is STILL a cult, and things have gotten worse for me: Since I last posted,I've bought an annual Pass, I've become a DVC member - the Animal Kingdom Lodge is my "home", I've been on 2 WONDERFUL solo trips, met MANY DISers - one of which has become my real-life friend, I've written 2 more trip reports, I have 2 trips planned for 2008, and I've converted my Mother.

Check out this post from earlier in the thread:

*I can see it now...
... A sea of people, all dressed in lime green robes, gathered around the base of the castle. Some are wearing Stich masks while others have mouse ears, and a few of the higher ranking members are signified by the hats with Goofy ears attached. Flickering torchlight plays across the assembled mass as a slow, rhythmic chant rises on the air:
"M... I... C..."
"K... E... Y..."
Then a voice crys out: "Hey! Only a 10 minute wait for Splash Mountain!" And quicker than one would think possible, the crowds disappear, and normalcy returns to the hub.*

So if you are just finding this site, leave now, or your life will be forever changed . . .


----------



## kaylajr

Glendamax said:


> or your life will be forever changed . . .


 

*For the better *


----------



## Goofy4

Way to try to draw me back in...  Doc says I need to get out more often  

I did tell the kids we would go in '08. Maybe I should start working on that.


----------



## M&N

Glendamax said:


> Well, this thread has been gone for a long time. So I thought I would come back and post that yes, this is STILL a cult, and things have gotten worse for me: Since I last posted,I've bought an annual Pass, I've become a DVC member - the Animal Kingdom Lodge is my "home", I've been on 2 WONDERFUL solo trips, met MANY DISers - one of which has become my real-life friend, I've written 2 more trip reports, I have 2 trips planned for 2008, and I've converted my Mother.
> 
> So if you are just finding this site, leave now, or your life will be forever changed . . .



 I only got through the first 2 pages and came to the last.  Thanks for bumping this. I'll read more later.
I think the tag fairy needs to update your tag.


----------



## jngwright

...slinks back to the computer, AGAIN, to see what's up.

I feel like a DIS junkie!


----------



## Donald is #1

Glendamax said:


> Since I last posted,I've bought an annual Pass, I've become a DVC member - the Animal Kingdom Lodge is my "home", I've been on 2 WONDERFUL solo trips, met MANY DISers - one of which has become my real-life friend, I've written 2 more trip reports, I have 2 trips planned for 2008, and I've converted my Mother.



Let's see in the past year, I have partially mirrored you:

Become a DVC member -> Check 
Own at AKV -> Check
2 solo trips ->  Partial check -- One solo trip plus 1 trip with my sisters
Met many DISers ->  well, I need to do better at this one
Written 2 trip reports -> Check
2 trips planned for 2008 -> check plus (3 trips planned)
converted my mother -> not yet


----------



## PrincessBelle23

Smileybug said:


> Isn't it wonderful to know that other people understand your Disney emotions!!


 


jngwright said:


> ...slinks back to the computer, AGAIN, to see what's up.
> 
> I feel like a DIS junkie!


 

   Yes, I agree it's nice to talk to people who don't think you're crazy - better yet, they help strengthen them!  I love the "Dis junkie" that's a perfect description of how I feel.  On my way to bed... must check once more...


----------



## wildeoscar

this weekend, I was out and about and spotted the most ugly tank top, ever.  It is a perfect match to alien Green, I know because I have a LGMH in my wallet.  Therefore I bought it, so I will at least one day out of next trip, practically glow in the dark with this tank top... I will post pics when I return.


----------



## FLA NUT

I'm on my way to the Employee Assistance Program right now to seek help for my Dis addiction.  It's either that or loose my job because I'm spending hours "checking in on the Dis" at work (like right now)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

When I get home, I'm lurking again.  Absorbing all the knowledge I possibly can.  My husband thinks I'm losing it, but plays along anyway. 

RUN AWAY, RUN FAR, FAR AWAY


----------



## Glendamax

M&N said:


> I think the tag fairy needs to update your tag.


 OH! I wish! I dont think the TF even knows I exsits!



Donald is #1 said:


> Let's see in the past year, I have partially mirrored you:
> 
> Become a DVC member -> Check
> Own at AKV -> Check
> 2 solo trips ->  Partial check -- One solo trip plus 1 trip with my sisters
> Met many DISers ->  well, I need to do better at this one
> Written 2 trip reports -> Check
> 2 trips planned for 2008 -> check plus (3 trips planned)
> converted my mother -> not yet


HA! Oh Gosh! I wonder what this year will bring!!!!



wildeoscar said:


> this weekend, I was out and about and spotted the most ugly tank top, ever.  It is a perfect match to alien Green, I know because I have a LGMH in my wallet.  Therefore I bought it, so I will at least one day out of next trip, practically glow in the dark with this tank top... I will post pics when I return.


  Welcome to the club! Sad isnt it?!


----------



## Rora

hahhahah... how true! Well at least we can be one big happy, magic filled cult!


----------



## DisneyJo

kaylajr said:


> *For the better *


 Most definitely  

And any of you who are reading this and haven't read Glenda's TR's go read them now


----------



## KimmyDisneyNerd

I was just passing through and laughed at the title, then I noticed it was a thread started by the person who has kept me comin back! Love ya Glenda thanks for bringin me in!


----------



## GorshGoofy

Amen and count me in!!  we just got back yesterday and I'm already thinking of another trip.  Unfortunately, I can't get back until next January ... unless I can sneak in a trip ... hmmmmmmm!  

My DW  still doesn't quite get it.  I really thought I had opened her eyes this time.  I'll keep working.


----------



## sticker231

Man this post is from a while back.  Do we dare revive the "Focker" posts?


----------



## bedillamouse

I love this thread...I am new to the boards but lurked for awhile.  I flirted with it and then dared to post replies and now am truely hooked.  My DH thinks I'm addicted sad2: how he looks everytime he finds me on the Disboards)  ...little does he know!  I used to work (spend my paychecks)at our local Disney Store many eons ago and before I met my DH....my family knows how addicted I am to Disney...my DH...not so much yet but he's learning fast!  Now he knows why I have all of those Mickey Mouse things downstairs. He thought I was just remembering my childhood.   Nope that stuff is alllllll recent stuff and now I can start adding Lime Green mickeys...oh he's in BIGGGG trouble.


----------



## LaraK

sticker231 said:


> Man this post is from a while back.  Do we dare revive the "Focker" posts?



I had the same thought when I saw it...nostalgia for by-gone days.


----------



## Jeanne515

Yes this is definately addicting.  I am planning my very first trip to Disney in Sept 08 and I have lived on this website ever since being referred to it.  I am going to get fired from my job and dirty laundry is going to over take my house because I want to spend every moment here learning all I can.  I am taking my mom and I want her trip to be as much fun as my 6 yr will be having.


----------



## tiggerfan1

I'm a proud member of the DIS cult!! 
(And I have no intention of leaving!)


----------



## Glendamax

Well folks, I'm afraid that The DIS has spread even further into my "real" life. On Sunday after church, I met up with DISers "Foodrocksluvr" and "klofan" at the Rainforest Cafe here in Maryland. One DISer even brought along her Mom - whom I'm sure will become a member of the cult as well - and my own dear Mother was disappointed that she couldn't be there. Yes, my MOTHER!

What will become of us? DISmeets in our hometowns? _Mothers_ wanting to be cult members? What's next, teen pregnancy?!!!


----------



## KimmyDisneyNerd

Glendamax said:


> Well folks, I'm afraid that The DIS has spread even further into my "real" life. On Sunday after church, I met up with DISers "Foodrocksluvr" and "klofan" at the Rainforest Cafe here in Maryland. One DISer even brought along her Mom - whom I'm sure will become a member of the cult as well - and my own dear Mother was disappointed that she couldn't be there. Yes, my MOTHER!
> 
> What will become of us? DISmeets in our hometowns? _Mothers_ wanting to be cult members? What's next, teen pregnancy?!!!


----------



## LaraK

Glendamax said:


> Well folks, I'm afraid that The DIS has spread even further into my "real" life. On Sunday after church, I met up with DISers "Foodrocksluvr" and "klofan" at the Rainforest Cafe here in Maryland. One DISer even brought along her Mom - whom I'm sure will become a member of the cult as well - and my own dear Mother was disappointed that she couldn't be there. Yes, my MOTHER!
> 
> What will become of us? DISmeets in our hometowns? _Mothers_ wanting to be cult members? What's next, teen pregnancy?!!!



You were just up the way from me!

My mom wants to go on a Williamsburg meet some of us are planning.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Glendamax said:


> Well folks, I'm afraid that The DIS has spread even further into my "real" life. On Sunday after church, I met up with DISers "Foodrocksluvr" and "klofan" at the Rainforest Cafe here in Maryland. One DISer even brought along her Mom - whom I'm sure will become a member of the cult as well - and my own dear Mother was disappointed that she couldn't be there. Yes, my MOTHER!
> 
> What will become of us? DISmeets in our hometowns? _Mothers_ wanting to be cult members? What's next, teen pregnancy?!!!



LOL
I am still going to PM you on my next trip to Baltimore to see my inlaws!!!!

My DH just shakes his head when I chat about the Dis!!!


----------



## CapeCodLove

I am new here and I think this cult is JUST SWELL.  

Disney is an amazing cult and I hope you will all brainwash me.


----------



## Donald is #1

Glendamax said:


> What will become of us? DISmeets in our hometowns? _Mothers_ wanting to be cult members? What's next, teen pregnancy?!!!



Or maybe the real sign of a cult: teenagers who actually want to vacation with their parents?


----------



## stuffedw/fluff

I'm so glad I'm among fellow fans...fanatics...freaks...If my neighbors only knew....


----------



## tiggerfan1

Glendamax said:


> Check out this post from earlier in the thread:
> 
> *I can see it now...
> ... A sea of people, all dressed in lime green robes, gathered around the base of the castle. Some are wearing Stich masks while others have mouse ears, and a few of the higher ranking members are signified by the hats with Goofy ears attached. Flickering torchlight plays across the assembled mass as a slow, rhythmic chant rises on the air:
> "M... I... C..."
> "K... E... Y..."
> Then a voice crys out: "Hey! Only a 10 minute wait for Splash Mountain!" And quicker than one would think possible, the crowds disappear, and normalcy returns to the hub.*



    I love that!! That's a description of a perfect world!  When I first saw this thread, I only read the first couple of pages and the last page.  I totally missed this!  I hope that one day that dream will become a reality.


----------



## donaldseeyore

Very new to the site and still trying to find out about the lime green thing.  I am thinking it may  be a way for fellow DIS'ers to recognize each other ???... I can't open the lime green posts, says I don't have access.  Anyway, I really like these boards and hope to be around for awhile.  Right now everyone thinks I am nuts because Spectromagic is my ringtone and the monorail announcement is my text message alert.  I love WDW and could never imagine my life with out it now.

But I do have to ask since I keep searching in another window...what is the Ben-gay for?


----------



## Glendamax

donaldseeyore said:


> Very new to the site and still trying to find out about the lime green thing.  I am thinking it may  be a way for fellow DIS'ers to recognize each other ???...


 Yes, it's the color for the site. At Home Depot, the paint chips for the Disney paint are shaped like Mickey's head. So some of us ge the "Alien Green" colored one, and attach it somewhere on our bags or something, so we can recognize each other at the parks.



donaldseeyore said:


> But I do have to ask since I keep searching in another window...what is the Ben-gay for?


Ben Gay with vanishing scent feels good on your feet and legs after a long day at the parks.


----------



## Chanelgal

Hi! I just finished reading your TR...it was so cool! Thanks for sharing!  I couldn't post a reply on it cause the thread was on the completed TR section, so I posted here instead.

I am thinking of going solo sometime in June. I am quite apprehensive though. I just came back with my family (DH, and DS 7 and DS5) from WDW a few months ago, and we all had a blast, but of course there's always some "drama filled moments" (I think I got that phrase from your trippie  )

I want to do/see things that I want, as opposed to what the family wants -- this is my main motivation for a solo trip. Also, it would be quite nice to avoid the drama. 

I'm just worried that I'll feel guilty doing a solo trip   Or maybe I'll miss the boys and cut the trip short. But then again, maybe I'll have an awesome time!   Your TR has encouraged me much, and I want to thank you for that. 

I think I'm going to do as you did, and pray real hard for Jesus to lead me down the right path....to decide if a solo trip is for me. 

If you have any other tips/advice for solo travelers, please do not hesitate to PM me. I am the only true Disney fan in my household (and among my friends too) and I think they are getting tired of hearing me talk about WDW.   They truly believe I'm in some kind of Disney cult   

Thanks again, and have fun on your upcoming trips!


----------



## GorshGoofy

Chanelgal said:


> Hi! I just finished reading your TR...it was so cool! Thanks for sharing!  I couldn't post a reply on it cause the thread was on the completed TR section, so I posted here instead.
> 
> I am thinking of going solo sometime in June. I am quite apprehensive though. I just came back with my family (DH, and DS 7 and DS5) from WDW a few months ago, and we all had a blast, but of course there's always some "drama filled moments" (I think I got that phrase from your trippie  )
> 
> I want to do/see things that I want, as opposed to what the family wants -- this is my main motivation for a solo trip. Also, it would be quite nice to avoid the drama.
> 
> I'm just worried that I'll feel guilty doing a solo trip   Or maybe I'll miss the boys and cut the trip short. But then again, maybe I'll have an awesome time!   Your TR has encouraged me much, and I want to thank you for that.
> 
> I think I'm going to do as you did, and pray real hard for Jesus to lead me down the right path....to decide if a solo trip is for me.
> 
> If you have any other tips/advice for solo travelers, please do not hesitate to PM me. I am the only true Disney fan in my household (and among my friends too) and I think they are getting tired of hearing me talk about WDW.   They truly believe I'm in some kind of Disney cult
> 
> Thanks again, and have fun on your upcoming trips!



Chanelgal:  I read your post and just had to respond.  I've been to WDW several times as a solo.  I even went on a 4 day Disney Wonder cruise solo.  I would encourage you to go.  I notice that there are things I want to do when I'm traveling with others that I don't do out of concern for the group dynamic.  Even over the past 2 trips with my  I am aware of that dynamic.  We have a great time together, but when I was going solo I felt such a sense of freedom.  I wasn't responsible for anyone else and could follow my curiousity whereever it led me.  One day on our last trip my  needed to go back to the room and insisted that I remain in the parks.  I honored that request and felt that sense of freedom again.  

Therefore, I would encourage you to take at least one solo trip just for you.  You can shop to your heart's content.  You can sit on a bench and people-watch while you soak in WDW as long as you want to without someone insisting that the day was being "wasted".  (Let me recommend the Dole pineapple juice and pineapple icecream float at Aloha Isle called a Dole Whip Float.  I had a great half hour sitting and slurping and watching the crowd go by!!)  You can ride one ride as many times as you want or skip a ride that everybody else but you enjoys.  It may be the best thing you could do for yourself and thus the best thing you could do for your family.  Go solo and enjoy!!!  Then when the family goes again you won't be wondering what lies beyond that corner or in that shop that no one else wants to visit.  You'll know.

As the only WDW fiend in my house I'm seriously considering coordinating one of my DW's  business trips with another solo trip to WDW for me.


----------



## Chanelgal

GorshGoofy said:


> Chanelgal:  I read your post and just had to respond.  I've been to WDW several times as a solo.  I even went on a 4 day Disney Wonder cruise solo.  I would encourage you to go.  I notice that there are things I want to do when I'm traveling with others that I don't do out of concern for the group dynamic.  Even over the past 2 trips with my  I am aware of that dynamic.  We have a great time together, but when I was going solo I felt such a sense of freedom.  I wasn't responsible for anyone else and could follow my curiousity whereever it led me.  One day on our last trip my  needed to go back to the room and insisted that I remain in the parks.  I honored that request and felt that sense of freedom again.
> 
> Therefore, I would encourage you to take at least one solo trip just for you.  You can shop to your heart's content.  You can sit on a bench and people-watch while you soak in WDW as long as you want to without someone insisting that the day was being "wasted".  (Let me recommend the Dole pineapple juice and pineapple icecream float at Aloha Isle called a Dole Whip Float.  I had a great half hour sitting and slurping and watching the crowd go by!!)  You can ride one ride as many times as you want or skip a ride that everybody else but you enjoys.  It may be the best thing you could do for yourself and thus the best thing you could do for your family.  Go solo and enjoy!!!  Then when the family goes again you won't be wondering what lies beyond that corner or in that shop that no one else wants to visit.  You'll know.
> 
> As the only WDW fiend in my house I'm seriously considering coordinating one of my DW's  business trips with another solo trip to WDW for me.



Thanks for your kind and encouraging words. I agree with everything you said - it is nice to hear it from another fellow Disser. Thanks again....


----------



## PiratesRock

I'm planning a family trip in October but already thinking about a trip just me and my youngest (my "clone" as everyone calls her!!)  My older daughter keeps talking about how she'd rather go to the beach (OMG!! ) The solo trip talk has got that me-and-DD8-only idea back in my head!  May have to pursue that soon.


----------



## GorshGoofy

PiratesRock said:


> I'm planning a family trip in October but already thinking about a trip just me and my youngest (my "clone" as everyone calls her!!)  My older daughter keeps talking about how she'd rather go to the beach (OMG!! ) The solo trip talk has got that me-and-DD8-only idea back in my head!  May have to pursue that soon.



Chanelgal:  You are welcome!!  Enjoy!!

PiratesRock:  Yes!!  Go!!  I remember one trip with my kids and their mother and her parents.  One day, amid some drama, my DS who may have been 8 or so, split off from the group to do some things he and I wanted to do.  He looked up and me at one point and excitedly said, "It's just you and me, dad!"  We had a great afternoon.  I'm waiting now for his son, my first grandson, to get old enough for "PawPaw" to take him to WDW.  

So, I say, if the rest of the family doesn't want to go they'd be relieved not to go ... and they would be more ready to go next time after realizing what they had missed.  In the meantime you would get a special trip with your DD-8 that she will always treasure!!  "It's just you and me, mom!!"


----------



## Grandbuddy

I'm retired - lovely wife needs to teach a couple more years for her pension (she didn't start teaching 'til our boys were in HS). So for our trip next month during her spring break, it's already a given that she will want to relax at the hotel/pool for one or two of the days. Looking forward to adventuring with my younger boy's 4-yr-old son - even though he's too little for Space Mountain! Had one afternoon at MK with two 3-1/2 year old grandsons (this one, and the older boy's son, as well), when they were miserable with the rest of the family at MGM, in December. Had a ball. I recommend MK with pre-schoolers, any chance you get.


----------



## GorshGoofy

Grandbuddy said:


> I'm retired - lovely wife needs to teach a couple more years for her pension (she didn't start teaching 'til our boys were in HS). So for our trip next month during her spring break, it's already a given that she will want to relax at the hotel/pool for one or two of the days. Looking forward to adventuring with my younger boy's 4-yr-old son - even though he's too little for Space Mountain! Had one afternoon at MK with two 3-1/2 year old grandsons (this one, and the older boy's son, as well), when they were miserable with the rest of the family at MGM, in December. Had a ball. I recommend MK with pre-schoolers, any chance you get.



Grandbuddy:  Hey, I agree. I'm waiting for my grandson who will be 7 months old tomorrow.  I guess I'll have to wait 3-4 years before I can take him.

Love Fairhope, used to live there.  I'm on the other side of the Bay now.


----------



## Grandbuddy

GorshGoofy said:


> Love Fairhope, used to live there.  I'm on the other side of the Bay now.




Hope the azaleas are as spectacular on the Mobile side! This spring, since we have had some late winter rains, is just spectacular. Yes, wait awhile. Our younger boy was about 9 months the first time we took him, but it was on a side trip to Orlando when we went down to Plant City to make sure my grandfather got to meet both my boys before he went to reunite with Jesus. Until they are at least 3 - probably 3 and 1/2, a lot of DW is lost on them. (My two-year-old granddaughter liked looking at some of the colorful things in December, but she tired out really easily. The 5-month-old grandson was a surprise guest, as he hadn't even been conceived when I booked the trip - as soon as my son and his wife brought my granddaughter home from China.)


----------



## Promomx2

> Spectromagic is my ringtone and the monorail announcement is my text message alert. I love WDW and could never imagine my life with out it now.



How do you get these?  I've got to get the monorail announcement and drive everyone crazzzy.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

sorul82? said:


> Gmax,
> 
> You sound perfectly normal to me!



Sounds quite normal to me too.


----------



## Unregistered

A very good cult!


----------



## Glendamax

Chanelgal said:


> Hi! I just finished reading your TR...it was so cool! Thanks for sharing!  I couldn't post a reply on it cause the thread was on the completed TR section, so I posted here instead.


Hellooooooo  (I started to send you a PM, but thought your post number was too low to recieve it.)

Thanks for reading my report! I'm glad that you are now encouraged to do a solo trip! The main thing I learned from my trips was that I need to limit my itinerary. I planned ALOT, and wiped myself out! So do not fill every minute of everyday. Also, if you don't plan on meeting up with DISers, then don't get the meal plan. That way you won't be bound by restaurant reservations, and you can eat when/where you want at counter service places. Do visit the adults and solo boards, and post your dates, in case another Mother is going solo and you two can hook up!

Feel free to let me know if you have any other questions!

  -G


----------



## magickingdommom

Chanelgal said:


> Hi! I just finished reading your TR...it was so cool! Thanks for sharing!  I couldn't post a reply on it cause the thread was on the completed TR section, so I posted here instead.
> 
> I am thinking of going solo sometime in June. I am quite apprehensive though. I just came back with my family (DH, and DS 7 and DS5) from WDW a few months ago, and we all had a blast, but of course there's always some "drama filled moments" (I think I got that phrase from your trippie  )
> 
> I want to do/see things that I want, as opposed to what the family wants -- this is my main motivation for a solo trip. Also, it would be quite nice to avoid the drama.
> 
> I'm just worried that I'll feel guilty doing a solo trip   Or maybe I'll miss the boys and cut the trip short. But then again, maybe I'll have an awesome time!   Your TR has encouraged me much, and I want to thank you for that.
> 
> I think I'm going to do as you did, and pray real hard for Jesus to lead me down the right path....to decide if a solo trip is for me.
> 
> If you have any other tips/advice for solo travelers, please do not hesitate to PM me. I am the only true Disney fan in my household (and among my friends too) and I think they are getting tired of hearing me talk about WDW.   They truly believe I'm in some kind of Disney cult
> 
> Thanks again, and have fun on your upcoming trips!



I have to say, I too have done a solo trip, but it wasn't planned. I travelled down to Melbourne last August when my aunt was quite sick. I was with her, holding her hand, when she passed on.   My return flight was not for another 48 hours and I thought, "I need a pick me up. I need to be at the magic kingdom." So through my tears I called WDW reservations and told the agent,"I'm in a sad place right now.I'm by myself and I need a room for one night. I NEED to see Wishes tomorrow night." At 7:00am the next morning I arrived at All Star Sport, checked in, and by 8:30am I was on my way to MK.  I speant the day shopping, wondering, crying, and actually enjoying the time alone. Yes, I missed my DH and girls being there, but the freedom was amazing. I actually sat on benches  here and there and just watched people, enjoying seeing their joy and quietly snickering at children young and old having meltdowns  To my dismay, no wishes that night...but, there was a Pirate and Princess Party! THOSE fireworks were better than Wishes and it was just what I needed.  I would definately do a solo again, under better circumstances, but definately would do it.  Good luck with your plans! Be good to yourself!


----------



## Glendamax

See? I told you all, now this site is encouraging you all to do the most craziest things! It IS a cult!

Who in their right mind would go to DISNEY WORLD ALONE?!!!!!


----------



## Poohbear67

Hi Glendmax Remember ME  

Timmy and I will be at Disney on April 21- 25th I am flying in a day earlier to have a extra day seeing that I got a great deal for flights.

Any who  I wanted to let you know in Sept. on the 7th we are all getting together for my Bachlorette Party at MK now I know you and a bunch of the Dissers have ADR's at I believe LeCelliers that night but I would love for you to come over and join the rest of the gang to help celebrate me GETTING MARRIED (Finally)


----------



## JuneChickie

Glendamax said:


> See? I told you all, now this site is encouraging you all to do the most craziest things! It IS a cult!
> 
> Who in their right mind would go to DISNEY WORLD ALONE?!!!!!


 

Well I did ,, and I know Im in my right mind


----------



## smidgy

hubby and I are in our 50's.  SO tired of trying to convince our friends/family of how GREAT disney is.   decided to go anyways and make NEW friends.   have met some GREAT NEW friends from all over the country.  DIS meets. we are planning on moving to FLA. in 2 years or so; met some people  who plan on doing so also,
  it is not a cult' just a way to meet people who love what you love.  sorry, haven't read all these posts.  we are just a couple of 50 somethings who love disney and love meeting other like minded people!!!
  we have had so much fun meeting up with others like us from this thread. people think we are NUTS, cause it is just the 2 of us, but we have met SO many nice people, from all over the country!!.
 yup, just hubby and me... NO kids...(although I hope someday our grown  kids, their wives, and their kids will share our obsession!) but we LOVE meeting peoplewith kids  (just ask disney dad)   
  kiss and hugs to all you felllow disney fans (fanatics)


----------



## mikeandsydsmom

It's too late for me, that bug bit when I started planning our first trip to
Disney World, I'm infected and loving every minute of it!


----------



## Chellymouse

Good one G-max! I've followed your trip reports and just love them! 
You are right...we are somewhat of a cult. I've been addicted to the boards since I've stumbled upon them!! Wish I'd found them a few years ago!


----------



## Tinkerbellarella

Ooooo. A DIS cult. I'm in.

But, um, no offense, but if there's Kool-Aid, I'm opting out.


----------



## AlyssinWonderland

Jackmonkey said:


> I can see it now...
> ... A sea of people, all dressed in lime green robes, gathered around the base of the castle.  Some are wearing Stich masks while others have mouse ears, and a few of the higher ranking members are signified by the hats with Goofy ears attached.  Flickering torchlight plays across the assembled mass as a slow, rhythmic chant rises on the air:
> "M... I... C..."
> "K... E... Y..."
> Then a voice crys out: "Hey! Only a 10 minute wait for Splash Mountain!"  And quicker than one would think possible, the crowds disappear, and normalcy returns to the hub.



LOL this is hilarious! I've skipped around on this thread a bit... is there an initiation period? Must paint our whole body lime green or something of the sort? Well either way.. I've already planned on what resturants I'm eating at for our 2009 August trip! LOL So I think the cult's already got me! OCDPD- (Obsessive Complusive Disney Planning Disorders)'s Paitents should get a discount on the early fee!


----------



## Donald is #1

Now you know that you have fully joined the cult when:
1) You are on the DIS boards just about every day
2) You buy into DVC and decide that I only need 160 points for now and I won't add-on for a year.  Plus you pre-determine approx the number of add-ons that you will do (3) and plan to do 1 a year.
3) Within a year of buying into DVC, you do all those 3 add-ons and are plotting a fourth.


Hmmm... I think I resemble that list!


----------



## stopher1

You might also know it's a cult when you're in the midst of a high level business meeting, sitting around the conference table discussing a multi-million dollar real estate transaction...and your mind is wandering thinking... "can I just "stop by the DIS" for just a few minutes and post one or two things without anyone else around this table realizing what I'm doing?!?!?"     Ha, yeah right... _a few minutes!  Not likely.  _  And yes, I fought that urge just a couple of days ago!!    Sadly the meeting won out - but only til I got back to the hotel room


----------



## dpuck1998

Who wants Kool-Aid ?


----------



## stopher1

Glendamax said:


> Who in their right mind would go to DISNEY WORLD ALONE?!!!!!



I've done it - several times while in FL on business.  I _always_ schedule time for fun while on business.  FL and CA it's always WDW or DLR.  NY it's Broadway, DC is one of the Smithsonian exhibits, etc, etc.  Other areas are ballgames or other local fare... but nothing beats WDW and DL!!    It's just the kid inside this grown up body!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Glendamax said:


> Who in their right mind would go to DISNEY WORLD ALONE?!!!!!



I'm about to go it alone!  I am a lime green bleedin' DIS'er.  I can't wait to get my pixie dust buzz on!

Um, please pass the Kool-Aid.     Oh yeah!


----------



## Poohbear67

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> I'm about to go it alone!  I am a lime green bleedin' DIS'er.  I can't wait to get my pixie dust buzz on!
> 
> Um, please pass the Kool-Aid.     Oh yeah!



Oh my Timon do you remember me???? you were on a couple of threads awhile ago, haven't seen you in a long time.

My I ask what it means for KOOL - AID???   Please let me kno on the joke


----------



## PiratesRock

AlyssinWonderland said:


> LOL this is hilarious! I've skipped around on this thread a bit... is there an initiation period? Must paint our whole body lime green or something of the sort? Well either way.. I've already planned on what resturants I'm eating at for our 2009 August trip! LOL So I think the cult's already got me! OCDPD- (Obsessive Complusive Disney Planning Disorders)'s Paitents should get a discount on the early fee!




Very possible I have OCDPD! My next trip is all planned out, mostly paid for, and just waiting to make my final ADR tomorrow.  I just found out there may be a glitch... my nephew MAY be getting married that Friday!   I was like "WELL IS HE OR ISN'T HE??!!"  Does it really take less time to plan a wedding than a Disney Trip?  Apparently it does!


----------



## finallydvc08

Hi.

I am a new addition to the cult   (although I have long been zealous about Disney), so I don't understand the significance of lime green.  Could someone enlighten me so that I can fully embrace the "lifestyle"?

Thanks!


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Lime green just represents that you are a DIS disney addict....


----------



## finallydvc08

OK.  Thanks!  I think I have a new favorite color .


----------



## jjctfields

AllthingsPiglet said:


> I think what's even more telling is that you still have over a month to go for your trip and you had to buy all this stuff Today!! LOL. I have 6 months left and I would have packed already if we didn't need to wear clothes until then !
> Yep.. it's a cult. However, I used to be this nuts on my own.. now I am a nut with a possee!




I bought a pair of tennies so I could have good walking shoes for the trip in DECEMBER?!?!?!  Meanwhile I am walking around with shoes with holes in them.


----------



## WelovMickey!

Glendamax said:


> My family and friends think that I am crazy, and now I see why.
> 
> Today ALL of my chores were centered around things people on THE DIS told me to buy: Super-Duper Sized ziplock bags, drink and go water filters, moisture reducing socks (but not the no-show ones because you'll walk them down into you shoes, says THE DIS), lime green Mickeys for the room's window and backpack, lime green string to attach to the Mickeys, lime green shirts (got one and I'm not a fan of the color), stick ups for the room in case the previous guests decided to smoke in there anyway, etc . . . . I actually got upset when I thought I had the right shade of green "thingy" to hang from my backpack, only to realize it was too dark. So the DIS voices told me that I had to go to a party store (where I still couldn't find "lime green" anything), FINALLY I found lime green curly ribbon that you would put on a present. WHEW!!!! OH! and don't forget the clear tape to attach the Mickeys to your window (said the DIS Voices)!
> 
> To all you newbies, GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN!!!!! Your life will NEVER be the same.
> 
> - Gmax (see, I can't even remember my REAL NAME!!!!!!)




   I am new. Can you be my mentor? LOL! No, really I do need to find out about the lime green thing. I LOVE DIS!


----------



## Poohbear67

jjctfields said:


> I bought a pair of tennies so I could have good walking shoes for the trip in DECEMBER?!?!?!  Meanwhile I am walking around with shoes with holes in them.



Buy Crocs!  honestly I didn't think they looked good or would work at all but take it from someone who has very bad legs and feet THESE WORK!!! I have LIME GREEN ONES!


----------



## Liann

I'm relatively new here but I've been lurking a while trying to learn a bit and take in the rest. So far I have figured out that Crocs are a brand of shoe suggested by many and not a stuffed animal people take turns hosting, in order to be really cool you MUST decorate your window with lime green stuff and your username here, that you could actually meet up with other Dis'ers while you're on vacation if you're lucky, the secrets of fast passes, not to forget to put most of your packed items in ziplocks to avoid them getting wet, to share my photo pass acct with the other two families that are going with us so it only costs us each $33 instead of $100, gardengrocer.com- nuff said, read reviews of on site TS restaurants (look at me getting all acro on yer butts) to know where the good food is, how to use your DDP to get a character meal and other ADRs, to order some souvenirs right now from Disney.com because they are on clearance (Okay, that one is mine and I got 12 shirts for $100 including 4 personalized), to get all the kids autograph books so the characters can sign (and if possible, get the ones that have a place for a photo AND a siggy so you can put the corresponding pic with the siggy, not to overpack cuz I'll have a washer and dryer, not to over plan as to avoid being a vacation nazi, get rain ponchos from the dollar store, drink water instead of pop while in the park to avoid dehydration, buy a sling bag (still haven't done this yet) for some reason, get small back packs or fanny bags for everyone else, before you go to bed each night write what you did that day in a journal or puter to help you remember the trip, take a butt load of pics because this may be your last trip to where the magic happens and other ppl here really DO want to see, there are hidden Mickey heads all over, that the friggin POTC will be down while I'm there *HRUMPH*, and that the ppl who post on this board are big kids just like me! 

I'm sure there are a kazillion other things I have learned as well.

Now how does this fridge swap work? Do I ship my side by side to Florida with or without the food inside?


----------



## Ashlander

jjctfields said:


> I bought a pair of tennies so I could have good walking shoes for the trip in DECEMBER?!?!?!  Meanwhile I am walking around with shoes with holes in them.



Haha...I found some cute Sketchers that will dry quickly and are so comfortable.  I justified the purchase because I needed to break them in before our September trip.  Then 2 days later I went and bought another pair (same size and color) in case I broke in the first pair too much.  I was worried I wouldn't be able to find them in September.


----------



## pixiedust247

Ashlander said:


> Haha...I found some cute Sketchers that will dry quickly and are so comfortable.  I justified the purchase because I needed to break them in before our September trip.  Then 2 days later I went and bought another pair (same size and color) in case I broke in the first pair too much.  I was worried I wouldn't be able to find them in September.



Can you pass along the style or a link to show what they look like?  Trying to make a decision between the croc or something else...Thanks!


----------



## Minnie mom of 6

you got it


----------



## I'mAlittleBitGoofy

Glendamax said:


> My family and friends think that I am crazy, and now I see why.
> 
> Today ALL of my chores were centered around things people on THE DIS told me to buy: Super-Duper Sized ziplock bags, drink and go water filters, moisture reducing socks (but not the no-show ones because you'll walk them down into you shoes, says THE DIS), lime green Mickeys for the room's window and backpack, lime green string to attach to the Mickeys, lime green shirts (got one and I'm not a fan of the color), stick ups for the room in case the previous guests decided to smoke in there anyway, etc . . . . I actually got upset when I thought I had the right shade of green "thingy" to hang from my backpack, only to realize it was too dark. So the DIS voices told me that I had to go to a party store (where I still couldn't find "lime green" anything), FINALLY I found lime green curly ribbon that you would put on a present. WHEW!!!! OH! and don't forget the clear tape to attach the Mickeys to your window (said the DIS Voices)!
> 
> To all you newbies, GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN!!!!! Your life will NEVER be the same.
> 
> - Gmax (see, I can't even remember my REAL NAME!!!!!!)



 Sounds pretty normal to me!!!


----------



## DrDeb

WHERE do I find lime green Mickeys....


----------



## Tinkerbellarella

DrDeb said:


> WHERE do I find lime green Mickeys....



In the Disney paint section in the paint department at Home Depot.


----------



## Promomx2

Liann said:


> Now how does this fridge swap work? Do I ship my side by side to Florida with or without the food inside?



       

Don't forget to come up with different ways to get your mickey heads from Home Depot w/out feeling like you're stealing.


----------



## KayLuvsMickey

Liann said:


> I'm relatively new here but I've been lurking a while trying to learn a bit and take in the rest. So far I have figured out that Crocs are a brand of shoe suggested by many and not a stuffed animal people take turns hosting, in order to be really cool you MUST decorate your window with lime green stuff and your username here, that you could actually meet up with other Dis'ers while you're on vacation if you're lucky, the secrets of fast passes, not to forget to put most of your packed items in ziplocks to avoid them getting wet, to share my photo pass acct with the other two families that are going with us so it only costs us each $33 instead of $100, gardengrocer.com- nuff said, read reviews of on site TS restaurants (look at me getting all acro on yer butts) to know where the good food is, how to use your DDP to get a character meal and other ADRs, to order some souvenirs right now from Disney.com because they are on clearance (Okay, that one is mine and I got 12 shirts for $100 including 4 personalized), to get all the kids autograph books so the characters can sign (and if possible, get the ones that have a place for a photo AND a siggy so you can put the corresponding pic with the siggy, not to overpack cuz I'll have a washer and dryer, not to over plan as to avoid being a vacation nazi, get rain ponchos from the dollar store, drink water instead of pop while in the park to avoid dehydration, buy a sling bag (still haven't done this yet) for some reason, get small back packs or fanny bags for everyone else, before you go to bed each night write what you did that day in a journal or puter to help you remember the trip, take a butt load of pics because this may be your last trip to where the magic happens and other ppl here really DO want to see, there are hidden Mickey heads all over, that the friggin POTC will be down while I'm there *HRUMPH*, and that the ppl who post on this board are big kids just like me!
> 
> I'm sure there are a kazillion other things I have learned as well.
> 
> Now how does this fridge swap work? Do I ship my side by side to Florida with or without the food inside?


----------



## Liann

Promomx2 said:


> Don't forget to come up with different ways to get your mickey heads from Home Depot w/out feeling like you're stealing.



No problem there! My Dad is a Lowe's-a-holic who visits his "toys" weekly. I get him to swipe em so I have no guilt.


----------



## stopher1

Promomx2 said:


> Don't forget to come up with different ways to get your mickey heads from Home Depot w/out feeling like you're stealing.



So okay - these lime green Mickey heads... they're the Alien Green color, right?  When I looked in my local HD store, I didn't see any Mickey heads, just standard paint chip squares... what am I missing?


----------



## kbtennant

Have a magical day!


----------



## Ashlander

pixiedust247 said:


> Can you pass along the style or a link to show what they look like?  Trying to make a decision between the croc or something else...Thanks!



Here are the shoes I bought for Disney - super comfortable!

http://www.skechers.com/catalog/bro...ndex=0&viewAll=false&sort=newest&prodId=24434


----------



## pixiedust247

Ashlander said:


> Here are the shoes I bought for Disney - super comfortable!
> 
> http://www.skechers.com/catalog/bro...ndex=0&viewAll=false&sort=newest&prodId=24434



 Thank you!  They look very cute!  I can't wait to try them on!  Have a fun day!


----------



## Glendamax

Wow! I see that we have NEW cult members! I tried to warn you all, but I guess you just can't stay away! HA!


----------



## RAPstar

nevermind, found my answer. just pretend i'm invisible


----------



## finallydvc08

I am still learning the ways of a diser and have found another "insider" thing that I don't understand.

What or who is the tag fairy?  And could someone please explain the significance of this personality?

TIA!


----------



## dweis

LOL, you are right!  These disney fanatics seem nuts, but the more you dig in, the more sane they appear!  Rut Row!


----------



## Kaler131

stopher1 said:


> So okay - these lime green Mickey heads... they're the Alien Green color, right?  When I looked in my local HD store, I didn't see any Mickey heads, just standard paint chip squares... what am I missing?



Yes, Alien Green is the right one. If they didn't have any there may be other members of our "cult" living in your area that cleaned HD out! LOL


----------



## janloz

Another member needing daily dose of Dis therapy.     I am a compusive planner (event planner in "real" life) and it is so much more fun planning for family WDW trip then corporate stuff.


----------



## Glendamax

finallydvc08 said:


> I am still learning the ways of a diser and have found another "insider" thing that I don't understand.
> 
> What or who is the tag fairy?  And could someone please explain the significance of this personality?
> 
> TIA!



So sad that I've been on the boards for awhile, and yet still can't explain this - but I'll try. . . 

The tag fairy is someone on the boards, who reads posts, picks out something witty you've said, and places it under your name in color. Take a look at people's screen names - underneath you'll see little phrases in color.

How was that DISers? Can anyone else explain this better/correctly?

-G


----------



## finallydvc08

OOOHHHHH!!!

This makes so much sense!  I have been wondering how people got those phrases under their names! So here is yet another thing that makes posting on this board so much fun.  

This is the best cult I have ever been a part of . . . well, it is the ONLY cult I have been a part of.  But if I had participated in other cults, this would still be the best one.

I had my first tag fairy "sighting" yesterday, so this helps me appreciate the experience on a new level.

Thank you, Glendamaxx!


----------



## stopher1

Kaler131 said:


> Yes, Alien Green is the right one. If they didn't have any there may be other members of our "cult" living in your area that cleaned HD out! LOL



They were definitely out when I first tried - but later found them.  Now I have a bunch, and have made new luggage tags all around (in more than just alien green), and a new tag for the stroller and backpack too!


----------



## Anthony's Mommy

I LOVE THIS CULT!!!


----------



## dogodisney

Glendamax said:


> Wow! I see that we have NEW cult members! I tried to warn you all, but I guess you just can't stay away! HA!



You have been sending subliminal messages, haven't you?  

Our first trip was in '06 and I researched as much as I could before our trip. This January I was on the computer, then out of nowhere, something triggered me into going to the WDW website. Before I knew it I was starting to price trips. I asked my husband if we could go this year and ever since I have been making plans. Well my DGD will be 5 when we go in Sept. and I know she will be too big for her stroller so I start doing some research. I decide that a bike trailer would work out good for her. My husband suggests that we just rent one but I tell him for just a little more money we will actually own something. So I convince him to let me buy one and am so glad I did, since Disney raised the rental on them. I went ahead and bought one in Feb.  

Next thing you know I find this site. Wish I had known about it before our last trip.  During my research and plus reading on here, I learn about free dining. Must have been those sublime messages again because I find out it is usually offered during the time we were planning on being there. I kept looking and found it was going to be offered.  So I join this site and subscibe to the Free Dining Watch. Every once in a while I would come on here to check things out. Then that glorious day finally came and I got my free dining package. Needless to say,  I became addicted to this site.  I'm on here way too much. I don't even sign out. Most times I just minimize the page so it is easier to come back.  

Well today I find this thread. I read some of the posts and then it hit me. BAM!!!!  I look down and I'm wearing a green shirt. Not a true lime green, but close enough. I then realized that I dressed my DGD in lime green today.  

Oh, back to the subliminal messages.... I then realize that the bike trailer that I bought in Feb. has lime green on it.  

I guess I am a true DISer now!   

So, Glenda I noticed in your siggy that you are planning a trip Sept. 6-13th. Well that is when our trip is, so if you see someone (a family of 5.) walking around with a bike trailer that has lime green on it, it is probably me!


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Liann said:


> I'm relatively new here but I've been lurking a while trying to learn a bit and take in the rest. So far I have figured out that Crocs are a brand of shoe suggested by many and not a stuffed animal people take turns hosting, in order to be really cool you MUST decorate your window with lime green stuff and your username here, that you could actually meet up with other Dis'ers while you're on vacation if you're lucky, the secrets of fast passes, not to forget to put most of your packed items in ziplocks to avoid them getting wet, to share my photo pass acct with the other two families that are going with us so it only costs us each $33 instead of $100, gardengrocer.com- nuff said, read reviews of on site TS restaurants (look at me getting all acro on yer butts) to know where the good food is, how to use your DDP to get a character meal and other ADRs, to order some souvenirs right now from Disney.com because they are on clearance (Okay, that one is mine and I got 12 shirts for $100 including 4 personalized), to get all the kids autograph books so the characters can sign (and if possible, get the ones that have a place for a photo AND a siggy so you can put the corresponding pic with the siggy, not to overpack cuz I'll have a washer and dryer, not to over plan as to avoid being a vacation nazi, get rain ponchos from the dollar store, drink water instead of pop while in the park to avoid dehydration, buy a sling bag (still haven't done this yet) for some reason, get small back packs or fanny bags for everyone else, before you go to bed each night write what you did that day in a journal or puter to help you remember the trip, *take a butt load of pics because this may be your last trip* to where the magic happens and other ppl here really DO want to see, there are hidden Mickey heads all over, that the friggin POTC will be down while I'm there *HRUMPH*, and that the ppl who post on this board are big kids just like me!
> 
> I'm sure there are a kazillion other things I have learned as well.
> 
> Now how does this fridge swap work? Do I ship my side by side to Florida with or without the food inside?



Love this!!!!
but the bold not really a true DIS'er because somehow you will manage to do crazy things to save up just to see the Mouse Again... 



Glendamax said:


> So sad that I've been on the boards for awhile, and yet still can't explain this - but I'll try. . .
> 
> The tag fairy is someone on the boards, who reads posts, picks out something witty you've said, and places it under your name in color. Take a look at people's screen names - underneath you'll see little phrases in color.
> 
> How was that DISers? Can anyone else explain this better/correctly?
> 
> -G



or they break into your post and write crazy stuff....


----------



## onecutemoocow

dogodisney said:


> You have been sending subliminal messages, haven't you?
> 
> Our first trip was in '06 and I researched as much as I could before our trip. This January I was on the computer, then out of nowhere, something triggered me into going to the WDW website. Before I knew it I was starting to price trips. I asked my husband if we could go this year and ever since I have been making plans. Well my DGD will be 5 when we go in Sept. and I know she will be too big for her stroller so I start doing some research. I decide that a bike trailer would work out good for her. My husband suggests that we just rent one but I tell him for just a little more money we will actually own something. So I convince him to let me buy one and am so glad I did, since Disney raised the rental on them. I went ahead and bought one in Feb.
> 
> Next thing you know I find this site. Wish I had known about it before our last trip.  During my research and plus reading on here, I learn about free dining. Must have been those sublime messages again because I find out it is usually offered during the time we were planning on being there. I kept looking and found it was going to be offered.  So I join this site and subscibe to the Free Dining Watch. Every once in a while I would come on here to check things out. Then that glorious day finally came and I got my free dining package. Needless to say,  I became addicted to this site.  I'm on here way too much. I don't even sign out. Most times I just minimize the page so it is easier to come back.
> 
> Well today I find this thread. I read some of the posts and then it hit me. BAM!!!!  I look down and I'm wearing a green shirt. Not a true lime green, but close enough. I then realized that I dressed my DGD in lime green today.
> 
> Oh, back to the subliminal messages.... I then realize that the bike trailer that I bought in Feb. has lime green on it.
> 
> I guess I am a true DISer now!
> 
> So, Glenda I noticed in your siggy that you are planning a trip Sept. 6-13th. Well that is when our trip is, so if you see someone (a family of 5.) walking around with a bike trailer that has lime green on it, it is probably me!



Ok Im new I dont get the lime green thing.  Is that the color DISers wear?  And I had to post cause we will be at the world sept 8-12!  So please fill me in about the green!


----------



## dogodisney

onecutemoocow said:


> Ok Im new I dont get the lime green thing.  *Is that the color DISers wear?*  And I had to post cause we will be at the world sept 8-12!  So please fill me in about the green!




I'm new too but from what I have read in this thread, yes lime green is the DISers color.


----------



## JMADgrad

Hi all!  I saw the title of this thread and had to add! My DH totally agrees - says I have lost my mind (not to mention become a terrible nuisance, as before I couldn't be bothered with getting on line and now I am always trying to "steal" the computer to visit the boards  )  Mindless or not, I am loving the Dis boards.  You  are a great bunch! I know that I will plan a much better vacation having found this place!     Also, I am happy to have learned from tuning in just what the tag fairy is...another lesson learned from self threaducating!


----------



## stemikger

Man, if I didn't know any better, I would think this was one of my midnight posts.

LMAO


----------



## pjwelch

My wife is concerned that after our trip I'll go into a depression.LOL I told her not to worry, but I knew where I'd be taking a vacation each year (at least part of it)


----------



## 1rockinmama

I'm new as well and we too are taking our trip in Sept. (7-12) My DH too 
thinks I'm insane. But honestly, I'm a stress-aholic!  The slightest little thing can stress me out and make me not enjoy what I've been waiting for ie~ Our first trip to WDW. So, I've bought a few books, written, highlighted and cut pages out. I've stayed up till midnight some nights, copying and pasting menus, tips, and packing lists into a Word folder to print out  for later to use. And I read boards like this to help me gather up all the amazingly wonderful tips and suggestions from folks like yourselves to help me NOT have a temper tantrum in the park and leave that up to my toddler.  So now that i've learned that lime green is the official
color of DISers, I too will be on the look out for some tees and tanks that
color to proudly wear thru my stay.


----------



## dogodisney

Oooohhhh, you sound like me.  



 





 Planning trips become a full time job for me and I do tend to freak at times.


----------



## Poohbear67

1rockinmama said:


> I'm new as well and we too are taking our trip in Sept. (7-12) My DH too
> thinks I'm insane. But honestly, I'm a stress-aholic!  The slightest little thing can stress me out and make me not enjoy what I've been waiting for ie~ Our first trip to WDW. So, I've bought a few books, written, highlighted and cut pages out. I've stayed up till midnight some nights, copying and pasting menus, tips, and packing lists into a Word folder to print out  for later to use. And I read boards like this to help me gather up all the amazingly wonderful tips and suggestions from folks like yourselves to help me NOT have a temper tantrum in the park and leave that up to my toddler.  So now that i've learned that lime green is the official
> color of DISers, I too will be on the look out for some tees and tanks that
> color to proudly wear thru my stay.



Welcome and if there is anything or any question that you need answered or help with please just ask. 

there will be a bunch of going down on the 7th of Sept for my Bachlorette party(pretty tame)  I have some space for dinner open at Chef Mickey's if you would like to join the gang (men and woman and kids).


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> My family and friends think that I am crazy, and now I see why.
> 
> Today ALL of my chores were centered around things people on THE DIS told me to buy: Super-Duper Sized ziplock bags, drink and go water filters, moisture reducing socks (but not the no-show ones because you'll walk them down into you shoes, says THE DIS), lime green Mickeys for the room's window and backpack, lime green string to attach to the Mickeys, lime green shirts (got one and I'm not a fan of the color), stick ups for the room in case the previous guests decided to smoke in there anyway, etc . . . . I actually got upset when I thought I had the right shade of green "thingy" to hang from my backpack, only to realize it was too dark. So the DIS voices told me that I had to go to a party store (where I still couldn't find "lime green" anything), FINALLY I found lime green curly ribbon that you would put on a present. WHEW!!!! OH! and don't forget the clear tape to attach the Mickeys to your window (said the DIS Voices)!
> 
> To all you newbies, GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN!!!!! Your life will NEVER be the same.
> 
> - Gmax (see, I can't even remember my REAL NAME!!!!!!)


----------



## JMADgrad

ANTSS2001 said:


>



Wait - you mean the lime green mickeys tell folks at the world that you are a disboarder?  Sorry if this was already covered, but how do you get them, please?  (the mickeys)


----------



## Jeanine3kids

You are right this is a Cult.  Today my kids destroyed my whole house while I was busy on the dis, my husband thinks I need help.  LOL


----------



## Liann

I'm not sure why or where I read it but I now have a stack of Alien green Disney paint swatches my Dad and friend swiped for me. Now what?  

(There really must be some sort of subliminal messages floating around here, I SWEAR I have no idea why I JUST HAD to have these green Mickey heads!)  

I'm positive it means something more than just telling people "HI! I stole these from Lowe's!".


----------



## JMADgrad

Jeanine3kids said:


> You are right this is a Cult.  Today my kids destroyed my whole house while I was busy on the dis, my husband thinks I need help.  LOL



Yours and mine both!  I offered to start a support group thread for spouses of Disboarders...didn't appeal to him, though.  Although my kids haven't completely destroyed the house (yet), but my laundry pile is not shrinking   and I'm checking my threads more than I check my emails!  

What about the lime green mickeys???!  Enlighten me, _please_...


----------



## turtlegirl1

My DH is very concerned about the withdrawal symptoms I may encounter after our trip in August.  He's worried that I will not know what to do with myself when all the planning is done and there's no reason to be on the DIS anymore.... silly silly man, there's always the NEXT trip and it's NEVER too early to start planning!!


----------



## Glendamax

> This is the best cult I have ever been a part of . . . well, it is the ONLY cult I have been a part of. But if I had participated in other cults, this would still be the best one.


This is sooooo funny! Well worth posting again! 
 



dogodisney said:


> So, Glenda I noticed in your siggy that you are planning a trip Sept. 6-13th. Well that is when our trip is, so if you see someone (a family of 5.) walking around with a bike trailer that has lime green on it, it is probably me!


 OK! I'm going to have my Mickey on my backpack! I hope we spot each other!!! 

*As for the Lime Green questions: * It's the non-official color for the site. Some of us try to wear lime to be easily spotted in the parks. We also go to Home Depot and get the Disney Paint Chips in  Alien Green since they are shaped like Mickey Heads, and attach them to our bags, strollers, etc so that we can spot each other. Mine has Gmax or Glendamax written on it. Here are some that I had in my window at Port Orleans French Quarter in 2006:




The one on the bottom left is from a DISer who spotted my window, and left her's on my door knob. So you can also make a few extra to give to DISers you run into. (I STILL haven't done this!)



This one is from another DISer who attached glow sticks to hers.

Since there seems to be quite a few Cult members going in Sept, I'll post my dinner reservations that I have so far. If you havent done yours yet, maybe you can make yours around the same time/places so maybe we'll run into each other! Also, I do plan on seeing Illuminations, Fantasmic, Wishes, Spectro and going to the Halloween Party (on  Tues. Sept 9th). So maybe we can see if our schedules match up!

*Sat. 9/6 - Boma @ 4:35

Sun. 9/7 - LeCellier @ 6:15 

Mon. 9/8 - Boma @ 6:15 

Tues. 9/9 - Tony's @ 5:35 (then onto the Halloween Party)

Wed. 9/10 - Sci-Fi @ 6pm (may change)

Thurs. 9/11 - Nothing

Fri. 9/12 - 1900 Park Fare @ 4:30 (may change)

Sat. 9/13 - going home*


----------



## finallydvc08

Glendamax said:


> This is sooooo funny! Well worth posting again!
> 
> 
> Yeah!  So where is the Tag Fairy when you need her??!!


----------



## cowboy

LOL!  I love cults.... that is... if this is the example of one!  

I know I've only been here a short time, but I've never felt so warm and fuzzy....

Everyone should join one!    hehehe....


----------



## ANTSS2001

cowboy said:


> LOL!  I love cults.... that is... if this is the example of one!
> 
> I know I've only been here a short time, but I've never felt so warm and fuzzy....
> 
> Everyone should join one!    hehehe....



  pull up a chair and enjoy the cult jacket.... I mean hug!!!


----------



## truegirl

This thread has been hysterical!

I'll drink that lime Kool Aid!

Never would I have felt the need to make a trip to Home Depot before a vacation, but it looks like I'm on my way!   This whole alien green Mickey head stuff is just too good to pass up!

And I'll bring extras!   true


----------



## Glendamax

truegirl said:


> This thread has been hysterical!
> 
> I'll drink that lime Kool Aid!
> 
> Never would I have felt the need to make a trip to Home Depot before a vacation, but it looks like I'm on my way!   This whole alien green Mickey head stuff is just too good to pass up!
> 
> And I'll bring extras!   true



truegirl, whatever you do, don't go down the nail polish isle - or you'll notice lime green polish. . .


----------



## wedance6

Spectromagic ringtone..........

where can I get one?


----------



## truegirl

Glendamax said:


> truegirl, whatever you do, don't go down the nail polish isle - or you'll notice lime green polish. . .



Before we went to bed last night, my daughter and I were trying to figure out how much lime green we could incorporate into our trip!    Now I'll have to tell her to keep an eye out for nail polish, too~ now _there's _something we hadn't thought of!

Wonder how long it'll take to find a lime green waterproof watch? true


----------



## willwriteforears

I'm new to this thread and new to the boards in general. Unfortunately I won't be out there in September (I'd lobbied for a Sept. trip, actually, but my friend who is starting her med school residency was all, "I don't know if I'll be able to take time off then!"  I *guess* that's a good excuse  ) But by a happy fortune, I already have lime green toenail polish! I'll have to see about heading to Home Depot for those paint chips, though. And about convincing my friends to wear them...  

Anyway, hello all!


----------



## dogodisney

willwriteforears said:


> I'm new to this thread and new to the boards in general. Unfortunately I won't be out there in September (I'd lobbied for a Sept. trip, actually, but my friend who is starting her med school residency was all, "I don't know if I'll be able to take time off then!"  I *guess* that's a good excuse  ) But by a happy fortune, I already have lime green toenail polish! I'll have to see about heading to Home Depot for those paint chips, though. And about convincing my friends to wear them...
> 
> Anyway, hello all!



Welcome!


----------



## JMADgrad

Hi, Glendamax, from a former "Baltimer"  res!  Thanks for the photos - I'm a visual learner, so the pics of the lime green mickey heads were very helpful...  and I'm off to Home Depot for my supply (how long until they catch on and make a Diser commercial?)    I can't wait until I try explaining this to my DH!  I will probably get the rolled eyes , but my girls are going to love it!  We're going in August, so I will miss you by a few weeks, but maybe I can leave you a mickey to find!   (As if Dis doesn't already have enought mickey heads to spot, right?!)
Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Some of your "tickers" are so cute on this thread.


----------



## disneywifey

This is definitely the place for me.  The alliecats quote on DVCTiff's signature is my mantra:disney is like crack: I always want it, as soon as I'm done with it I need it again, and it's hard to pay for. I read this entire thread, don't even remember how I got here, (well obviously doing my research for my next trip in Jan 09!) and I was ROLLING!  
I mean, Glendamax, your first post describes me right now.  I get almost little mini panic attacks getting so stressed/excited about something I find to bring or something I might forget.  If this is a cult, I want in!  At least we all know the prerequisites right?  LOVE all things DIS!  This is my first post and I too am gonna find a way to get to HD today.  I hope they have some!!


----------



## finallydvc08

Last night I told my husband how Disers sometimes give each other the Focker hand signal when they spot each other in the parks.  I did this to give him a "head's up" in case we got signaled.  I didn't want him to think we were being stalked or something.

As I told him about it and demonstrated the signal he said half-serious/half-joking, "OK.  I think it is time to now back away from the computer.  This is getting weird."  I was a little taken aback when I heard myself state in an elevated and stern with a little-bit-of-pleading tone thrown in, "NO!!"

Is it time to call a therapist yet?

DH me DD8 DS5 DD3


----------



## dogodisney

disneywifey said:


> This is definitely the place for me.  The alliecats quote on DVCTiff's signature is my mantra:disney is like crack: I always want it, as soon as I'm done with it I need it again, and it's hard to pay for. I read this entire thread, don't even remember how I got here, (well obviously doing my research for my next trip in Jan 09!) and I was ROLLING!
> I mean, Glendamax, your first post describes me right now.  I get almost little mini panic attacks getting so stressed/excited about something I find to bring or something I might forget.  If this is a cult, I want in!  At least we all know the prerequisites right?  LOVE all things DIS!  This is my first post and I too am gonna find a way to get to HD today.  I hope they have some!!



Welcome. 
This is your warning..... This site is addicting!  

Okay, I am losing it. I went inside HD today just to get some Mickey heads.


----------



## disneywifey

Haven't gotten to HD yet, but hoping to go tomorrow.  Although my DH is a disney-lover he thinks I'm a little too enthusiastic to be planning 8 mos. ahead of time.  I think HE'S the crazy one for not!


----------



## SassyFrassy

I only discovered the cult a week or so ago...and feel as though I have come home!   I have had the lime green nail polish for a couple of years.  Then, right after I booked our trip in Oct 08, I decided we need luggage that would be easy to spot in baggage claim.  I choose a lovely jade green with...you guessed it...lime green polka dots! Now I have fould the DIScult.  Time for some LGMHs


----------



## Liann

finallydvc08 said:


> Last night I told my husband how Disers sometimes give each other the Focker hand signal when they spot each other in the parks.  I did this to give him a "head's up" in case we got signaled.  I didn't want him to think we were being stalked or something.
> 
> As I told him about it and demonstrated the signal he said half-serious/half-joking, "OK.  I think it is time to now back away from the computer.  This is getting weird."  I was a little taken aback when I heard myself state in an elevated and stern with a little-bit-of-pleading tone thrown in, "NO!!"
> 
> Is it time to call a therapist yet?
> 
> DH me DD8 DS5 DD3



HEY NOW WAIT A MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We have a handshake? Why don't you people tell me these things?? Please tell me what it is and PLEASE let it have something to do with pinching or smacking your spouse upside the head...what?   Oh like that wouldnt be hilarious!?


----------



## finallydvc08

Liann said:


> HEY NOW WAIT A MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We have a handshake? Why don't you people tell me these things?? Please tell me what it is and PLEASE let it have something to do with pinching or smacking your spouse upside the head...what?  Oh like that wouldnt be hilarious!?


 
Well, it's not a handshake.  It is a signal from what I understand.  Have you ever seen "Meet the Parents"?  The father takes his "peace sign" fingers and points to his own eyes, then with his pointer finger he points to his daughter's boyfriend to send the message "I'm watching you" or "I see you."  I read in a post that this is what some Disers do when they see each other from afar as a signal.  I thought I would warn my husband so that he wouldn't be creeped out if we got signaled.


----------



## truegirl

Ooooh... I'm so glad I know about the signal now!  I have a difficult enough time trying to fall asleep in a strange place, let alone thinking some random person had his/her 'eye' on me!  

I let Hubby in on the whole lime green necessity thing.  While browsing though an Avon catalog, I spotted new green nail polish... 'Oh!', I said, 'New green nail polish for Disney!'

Looking over my shoulder, Hubby shook his head.  'It's too dark - not limey greeny enough.' ~ in his no nonsense deadpan way!   I guess my nail color will have to pass Hubby quality control before I get it! 

I haven't been here long, y'all, but you're creating a family of lime green wanna-go-to-Disney-now monsters!   Thanks!  true


----------



## dydo2424

I remember the warning from last year, and here I am...I walked into the light and now I'm trapped.    Love all ya'll DIS'ers!!


----------



## onecutemoocow

I will definatly have to go to HD before we leave.  We are going September 8-12 and staying at the all star music family suites.  My username is too long to put in the window so maybe ill just put DIS er.  Hanging them from the doors of fellow disers is a very cute idea.  So what you do the "focker" thing when you think its a diser and if they do it back then you know?  Just a little confused.  lol sorry I can be slow some times.  ill appologize in advance.  LMAO!!


----------



## dogodisney

SassyFrassy said:


> I only discovered the cult a week or so ago...and feel as though I have come home!   I have had the lime green nail polish for a couple of years.  Then, right after I booked our trip in Oct 08, I decided we need luggage that would be easy to spot in baggage claim.  I choose a lovely jade green with...you guessed it...lime green polka dots! Now I have fould the DIScult.  Time for some LGMHs


Welcome to the club!  


Liann said:


> HEY NOW WAIT A MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We have a handshake? Why don't you people tell me these things?? Please tell me what it is and PLEASE let it have *something to do with pinching or smacking your spouse upside the head*...what?  *Oh like that wouldnt be hilarious!?*


 Love it! My DH wouldn't know what to think if I started to hit him upside his head.  But what a great excuse it would be!  



dydo2424 said:


> I remember the warning from last year, and here I am...I walked into the light and now I'm trapped.    Love all ya'll DIS'ers!!


----------



## GorshGoofy

asdfghjkl said:


> a cult?



Yep, that's the allegation!  

We have a secret greeting sign, a shrine, a symbol and a theme song!!!

"It's a small world after all, it's a small world after all...."


----------



## onecutemoocow

GorshGoofy said:


> Yep, that's the allegation!
> 
> We have a secret greeting sign, a shrine, a symbol and a theme song!!!
> 
> "It's a small world after all, it's a small world after all...."



So what is all of it?  I know the secret sign (the fockers) whats the shrine symbol and song?  Or are you just joking? lol


----------



## Laura.bora

Here's the symbol - The lime green mickey head!


----------



## DisneyBugs

My siblings feel the same way.  They tell me I need therapy.  What they don't realize is that this *is* therapy!  The DISers are the best support group out there -- I wouldn't want it any other way.    We're all in great company!   

*LONG LIVE THE DIS!!!!!!! * *KUNGALOOSH!!!!!*


----------



## Coach81

Long live the MOUSE!!!


----------



## Promomx2

> dogodisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> Love it! My DH wouldn't know what to think if I started to hit him upside his head.  But what a great excuse it would be!
Click to expand...


Well we could use Disers' as an excuse to hit a spouse upside his head.  "Oh sorry,dear, I just saw another dis member and that's the secret code"


----------



## onecutemoocow

Promomx2 said:


> Well we could use Disers' as an excuse to hit a spouse upside his head.  "Oh sorry,dear, I just saw another dis member and that's the secret code"



rotflmao


----------



## willwriteforears

Promomx2 said:


> Well we could use Disers' as an excuse to hit a spouse upside his head.  "Oh sorry,dear, I just saw another dis member and that's the secret code"



Oh, but then us singletons are left out. I don't think the nearest man would take too kindly to me smacking him on the head. "Lemme explain--that person over there is  Diser, and I'm a Diser, and normally our secret code is to smack a spouse on the head, but I don't have a spouse, see, and so I had to improvise..."

But on the upside, I'm sure the CM security folks would treat me kindly as they escorted me out the park, because it is Disney, after all.


----------



## SacSarah




----------



## creativeamanda

willwriteforears said:


> Oh, but then us singletons are left out. I don't think the nearest man would take too kindly to me smacking him on the head. "Lemme explain--that person over there is  Diser, and I'm a Diser, and normally our secret code is to smack a spouse on the head, but I don't have a spouse, see, and so I had to improvise..."
> 
> But on the upside, I'm sure the CM security folks would treat me kindly as they escorted me out the park, because it is Disney, after all.



Can I just do it to my BIL and dh the next time we all go to Disney?


----------



## GorshGoofy

onecutemoocow said:


> So what is all of it?  I know the secret sign (the fockers) whats the shrine symbol and song?  Or are you just joking? lol



Yes!  But who among us does not feel a sense of awe  as we pass through the holy gates of the railroad station?  (For me there is a seam in the concrete that separates the world outside from the land of Mickey inside!) Who among us does not feel a lump in our throats as we walk the holy path leading to Cinderella's castle?  Is it not a pilgrimage to travel to the great city "Orlando"?  And let us not forget the symbol of three circles hidden in so many ways thoughout the land.  As for a song, pick one ... or more and stand as we sing ... 

It's a small world after all ...!

It's a great big beautiful tomorrow ...!

Yo ho, Yo ho ....!


----------



## kaffinito

GorshGoofy said:


> Yes!  But who among us does not feel a sense of awe  as we pass through the holy gates of the railroad station?  (For me there is a seam in the concrete that separates the world outside from the land of Mickey inside!) Who among us does not feel a lump in our throats as we walk the holy path leading to Cinderella's castle?  Is it not a pilgrimage to travel to the great city "Orlando"?  And let us not forget the symbol of three circles hidden in so many ways thoughout the land.  As for a song, pick one ... or more and stand as we sing ...
> 
> It's a small world after all ...!
> 
> It's a great big beautiful tomorrow ...!
> 
> Yo ho, Yo ho ....!


----------



## Glendamax

Laura.bora said:


> Here's the symbol - The lime green mickey head!



Ok - this would look great on a shirt! Can we use this? Or can you put "DISboards" in the middle? Let us know!


----------



## Laura.bora

Glendamax said:


> Ok - this would look great on a shirt! Can we use this? Or can you put "DISboards" in the middle? Let us know!



I know!  That's why I downloaded it!  I was planning on putting the "I dis do you" on one side of my canvas bag and then putting this on the other side - 






I got these made over on the creative DISigns board.  I'll see if I can find the original person who made these, and if not, I'll try my hand at it.


----------



## onecutemoocow

Went to HD today and picked up almost all of the alien green mickey heads, then 10 blue, green, red, yellow, and orange to make name signs on my kids doors.  I also wanna do the countdown but I think we are still a little too far out yet.  Little under 4 months, lol


----------



## Neesy228

I Love this thread! Laughing so hard, I'm crying! 

I too have managed to become indoctrinated into the "Cult of DIS"....my poor DH is sure that I've lot my mind. When I walked up to him and said, "Guess what?! I got ADR's for the time I wanted at Poly!" He looked at me and said, "Huh?? What's an ADR and where's Poly?"  

I've gone out over the past month in search of (ready for this??):
LGMH's - lots of them.  Some to wear, some to put in our window, some to put on other peoples doors when I recognize a fellow DISer.
Dollar Store rain ponchos, Disney stickers, yo-yos, puzzles etc etc to put together "Tink gifts" for our kids.
Clip on fans for the stroller
Lime green ribbon for my suitcase
An over-the-door shoe organizer for our misc. stuff in the hotel room
A collapsable hamper for easy laundry moving
Cheap t-shirts from the Disney Store (some as low as $3.74! woohoo )
Trading pins from various ebay sellers and other recommended sites.
The customized park maps
Ways to label my children in case they get lost

AND when I FINALLY get to WDW, I can't wait to:
Try a Dole Whip, find the "right" cookie ice cream sandwich, try the many DIS recommended ADR's I've acquired and give some poor unsuspecting person, who just happened to wear lime green that day, the "focker" sign and watch as they run away in fear toward the nearest security guard!!  

Love you guys. If nothing else, you make me feel at least a little normal!


----------



## Glendamax

Laura.bora said:


> I know!  That's why I downloaded it!  I was planning on putting the "I dis do you" on one side of my canvas bag and then putting this on the other side -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got these made over on the creative DISigns board.  I'll see if I can find the original person who made these, and if not, I'll try my hand at it.



If you find them, please let me know. This would be cool:
- plain
- with "DISboards" on it 
- or my screen name! 

Don't forget me!


----------



## truegirl

Hi again Glendamax!
I'm not sure how to post a link to the thread these are in, but maybe this'll help.

Go to Creative DISigns

Name of thread: Some of my DISigns. Please read post #1 first. (or something like that.)

Author is: weHeartMickey

Scroll down to post # 6 to see the first sample.

You can request one of these be made by weHeartMickey to your specs.

I hope this helps. true


----------



## disneywifey

I finally got some LGMHs!!! One question about them, since they're on that beige paper backing, do you tear them off that?  I assumed so I tried it and they got all kinda like stickers that you try to peel off something.  Is there some secret to easy removal or are everyone's LGMH like that?  Just curious, I wanna do this right!  My DH picked them up and he said, that must be a popular color cause all the rest were full and there weren't that many left of this color ( he got 15).  I smiled and thought to myself, there must be some DISers down here!!!! Now I've just got to find them.... 

One more thing, what are these "right" cookies she was talking about?


----------



## dbarker

disneywifey said:


> I finally got some LGMHs!!! One question about them, since they're on that beige paper backing, do you tear them off that?  I assumed so I tried it and they got all kinda like stickers that you try to peel off something.  Is there some secret to easy removal or are everyone's LGMH like that?  Just curious, I wanna do this right!  My DH picked them up and he said, that must be a popular color cause all the rest were full and there weren't that many left of this color ( he got 15).  I smiled and thought to myself, there must be some DISers down here!!!! Now I've just got to find them....
> 
> One more thing, what are these "right" cookies she was talking about?



You can soak them in water, and they will peel off real easy.  Lay them flat to dry.  They curl up, so I put something on them.  I laminate mine w/ clear contact paper and that straightens them out. 

I don't know anything about the cookies.


----------



## Neesy228

The cookie sandwiches are the ones they actually make in front of you with a scoop of ice cream and two toll house cookies. Not the premade, prepackaged cookie sandwiches


----------



## danceintherain

Neesy228 said:


> Ways to label my children in case they get lost



For some reason that made me think of you writing on your child's head with a lime green sharpie... poor kids!

My fiance makes fun of me when I use the acronyms... I have to catch myself and rephrase it.
He's glad I'm planning though. He's never been to the World, so if he planned it he would be very very confused.


----------



## Glendamax

disneywifey said:


> I finally got some LGMHs!!! One question about them, since they're on that beige paper backing, do you tear them off that?


I didnt tear mine off. I just traced the head with a black sharpee, and poked a hole in the boarder around the head to attached the string to it.


----------



## disneywifey

Thanks for the tips.  Since I have 8 months to go still, I'll keep stocking up on them (hehe) and leave some like they come and then detach some too.  I really hope I run into some DIS-ers so i can give the focker sign and find some decorated windows too!  i saw some on my last trip and thought hmm, never seen thht, but it's creative.  Now, I'm pretty sure they might've been DIS-ers!


----------



## onecutemoocow

disneywifey said:


> I finally got some LGMHs!!! One question about them, since they're on that beige paper backing, do you tear them off that?



The edges of them are not glued so I put the scissors kinda under the green and cut along the edges.  That way the thick paper is still on the back and all ill do now is get a little hole punch and punch out the very top.  I couldnt stand having the beige paper in the backround thats why I did it like that.  lol


----------



## truegirl

Well, yesterday was WDW shopping day at our house. 

 Home Depot for LGMH's, (I'm not brave ~ I only took two Alien Green and one Black.  ) 


 I bought two plain white t shirts for DD, along with a tye dye kit at Jo ann's to make the Mickey shirts seen elsewhere here. Shrinky Dinks, too.  We have Disney art books, so we've been tracing characters, coloring them in and shrinking them into pendant/pin size creations. 

Barnes and Noble got me into more trouble.  Two Disney books there.  (And an end of the year teacher gift, too, so it wasn't _all _about Disney!) 

We've never been to WDW before, don't know for sure where we're staying yet, or definitely when we're going, but darn it!  I got my *DIS* stuff!  

Like I said, I'm in soooo much trouble!  true


----------



## dydo2424

truegirl said:


> Well, yesterday was WDW shopping day at our house.
> 
> Home Depot for LGMH's, (I'm not brave ~ I only took two Alien Green and one Black.  )
> 
> 
> I bought two plain white t shirts for DD, along with a tye dye kit at Jo ann's to make the Mickey shirts seen elsewhere here. Shrinky Dinks, too.  We have Disney art books, so we've been tracing characters, coloring them in and shrinking them into pendant/pin size creations.
> 
> Barnes and Noble got me into more trouble.  Two Disney books there.  (And an end of the year teacher gift, too, so it wasn't _all _about Disney!)
> 
> We've never been to WDW before, don't know for sure where we're staying yet, or definitely when we're going, but darn it!  I got my *DIS* stuff!
> 
> Like I said, I'm in soooo much trouble!  true




YEP!  That's how it all starts!  You're a gonner!


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

This thread is great...lol! So, do you guys catch yourself saying "My friends from the Dis boards said.." during conversations?? And then people look at you like..huh? then you must explain the Disboards..lol. 
But if you are like me your entire family doesn't bat an eye when you say this..they already know all about the cult! 
I do get angry though when smarty pants people want to say "what do you mean your friends?..you mean those people on the internet that you don't even know"...how rude!!! DIS friends understand and "get it", none of them will ever understand! I must admit it is so GREAT to have you fellow DIS'ers to obsess with! What would we do without others like us???!!!


----------



## kimis

That is so funny.  That happens with me a lot.  My adult kids just chuckle and roll their eyes.  LOL  I told my kids that we (dh and I) ran into another disner couple and that the couple was in the twenties.  My kids didn't believe me.  LOL  I think they are convinced that only older people are addicted to disney.  LOL  The funny part is that all three of my sons are already showing signs of being a disney addict.  I love it.


----------



## Glendamax

BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM said:


> This thread is great...lol! So, do you guys catch yourself saying "My friends from the Dis boards said.." during conversations?? And then people look at you like..huh? then you must explain the Disboards..lol.



HA! But of course this happends! My "real-life" friends' eyes just glass over, and they all think I'm crazy - especially after last year's solo trips that only involved hanging out with "people from the internet".


----------



## zdesiree

OH MY GOD!! This thread comes from 2006 and still going.  

PEOPLE WE ARE SOMETHING SERIOUS


----------



## PrincessAlways

Glendamax said:


> HA! But of course this happends! My "real-life" friends' eyes just glass over, and they all think I'm crazy - especially after last year's solo trips that only involved hanging out with "people from the internet".



Hey Glenda!!! Came over from a link.....this is still going strong from 2006?!?!?! 
I know what you mean about the eyes!!! You should've seen my family last trip when I said I was going to meet some "DIS friends"!!!!  
Noticed your trip is only 10 days away!!! Have a great time, get a Birthday button!!! I'll be waiting for your TR!!


----------



## dsnygirl2006

I am definately addicted, I would say good thing I work or I would be in trouble, but even at work I am on these boards and I get really aggravated when my work gets in the way  I love being a part of the "family" and now that I have found Disney Podcasts I have turned into a Podhead  Oh I need help


----------



## dizneychik

The site can be addicting but it is well worth it once you find out all of the information that you may not get elsewhere! And as long as you remember your responsiblities your ok!


----------



## Glendamax

Well DISers, it's time for me to get ready for another trip to the World! After being on the DIS, the way you get ready is DRASTICALLY changed. As you're in the store, you look to see if whatever you need comes in green, AND you start shopping in the toy department for anything Disney  



PrincessAlways said:


> Hey Glenda!!! Came over from a link.....this is still going strong from 2006?!?!?!
> I know what you mean about the eyes!!! You should've seen my family last trip when I said I was going to meet some "DIS friends"!!!!
> Noticed your trip is only 10 days away!!! Have a great time, get a Birthday button!!! I'll be waiting for your TR!!


HEY! MadiMouse pointed out that my ticker was wrong - I'm actually going sooner than I thought! HA!!! Believe me, since this is the first time that I'm going on my bday, I'm going to make sure that I get that button!!! 

I wasn't going to write a report, but I don't want DISers leaving piles of HOT, lime green poo on my front porch, I guess I will!!!


----------



## JuneChickie

OH dont say that , YOU must right a report  , complete with pics,

I would love it if you would share  your tirp with all of us that can't 
get there anytime soon.

Pretty please


----------



## dogodisney

Glendamax said:


> Well DISers, it's time for me to get ready for another trip to the World! After being on the DIS, the way you get ready is DRASTICALLY changed. As you're in the store, you look to see if whatever you need comes in green, AND you start shopping in the toy department for anything Disney
> 
> 
> HEY! MadiMouse pointed out that my ticker was wrong - I'm actually going sooner than I thought! HA!!! Believe me, since this is the first time that I'm going on my bday, I'm going to make sure that I get that button!!!
> 
> I wasn't going to write a report, but I don't want DISers leaving piles of HOT, lime green poo on my front porch, I guess I will!!!



Woo Hoo for you!  

Have a great trip!  I look forward to your report.

Happy Birthday.


----------



## macheath

Well, thought I would sub' in, 'cause this appears to be the cult I've been looking for all my life!!     I have found my people!!

I'm learning amazing things while reading the thread.....
 *HD LGMH* (if I can drag my patootie away from the computer, then I'm going to HD)
 *signals* (gotta say I would've been freaked out! if I didn't know this signal ahead of time)
 *decorating windows*  (one question-  We are at WL, so do people decorate their doors instead?)
  and last but definitely not least, if I don't write a trip report, DISers may leave steaming HOT piles of lime green do-do on my front porch!!

Do you have room for one more in the group<cough...cult...cough>???

BTW...I'm addicted to the smilies on this board!  LOL

Heather


----------



## pixiedust247

I totally agree with the previous poster...this is exactly what I was looking for!

I was just having a conversation with a co- worker that is going to Orlando on Thursday on their way to Tampa to catch a cruise ship.  Her husband has surprised her with tickets to La Nouba...she continued to say that she wasn't sure that they should go to the parks.  She then proceeded to say this is something that you won't understand.  I then told her that even though I am a disney "freak" I respect all kind! 

I have 8 days and 17 hours until I am heading to WDW...could someone share the sign again...just so I don't panic!

Thanks for helping to fill the disney void until I can get there!


----------



## dogodisney

macheath said:


> Well, thought I would sub' in, 'cause this appears to be the cult I've been looking for all my life!!     I have found my people!!
> 
> I'm learning amazing things while reading the thread.....
> *HD LGMH* (if I can drag my patootie away from the computer, then I'm going to HD)
> *signals* (gotta say I would've been freaked out! if I didn't know this signal ahead of time)
> *decorating windows*  (one question-  We are at WL, so do people decorate their doors instead?)
> and last but definitely not least, if I don't write a trip report, DISers may leave steaming HOT piles of lime green do-do on my front porch!!
> 
> Do you have room for one more in the group<cough...cult...cough>???
> 
> BTW...I'm addicted to the smilies on this board!  LOL
> 
> Heather




Welcome! The more the merrier.  


pixiedust247 said:


> I totally agree with the previous poster...this is exactly what I was looking for!
> I have 8 days and 17 hours until I am heading to WDW...*could someone share the sign again*...just so I don't panic!
> 
> Thanks for helping to fill the disney void until I can get there!



It is the "I'm watching you" sign from the movie "Meet the Fockers". You know where you take two fingers, point to your eyes, then pont them towards someone else.  


Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Promomx2

Earlier this morning I dragged myself to the grocery store, then cvs for their sale items and then home, put away groceries, grab a sandwich and then finally I get to sit at the computer and do my daily check on disboards and what!! no internet   Immediately went to call my husband and discovered no house phone (both are comcast),  so grabbed cell phone and phoned dh to call and get them to fix my internet!!. Didn't care about the house phone.  So finally after a "widespread outage and we're working on it" for 1 hr 15 minutes,   internet!  Went straight to disboards, do not check email, do not collect $200.  Hopefully no more panic today.


----------



## Glendamax

Promomx2 said:


> Earlier this morning I dragged myself to the grocery store, then cvs for their sale items and then home, put away groceries, grab a sandwich and then finally I get to sit at the computer and do my daily check on disboards and what!! no internet   Immediately went to call my husband and discovered no house phone (both are comcast),  so grabbed cell phone and phoned dh to call and get them to fix my internet!!. Didn't care about the house phone.  So finally after a "widespread outage and we're working on it" for 1 hr 15 minutes,   internet!  Went straight to disboards, do not check email, do not collect $200.  Hopefully no more panic today.



Oh gosh! I feel your pain. DISboards is soooooo addictive. I didnt realize that till one night the boards were down for maintenance. I thought I was going to DIE!!!!    That's when I knew:

My name is Glendamax, and I'm a DISboard addict.


----------



## MousekaMaddi

ditto gmax, its almost 3 am here in ny and here i sit......


----------



## GorshGoofy

Glendamax said:


> My name is Glendamax, and I'm a DISboard addict.




Hi Glendamax! Welcome to the meeting.  I'm Gorshgoofy and I'm a DISboard addict too!!


----------



## PrincessAlways

Glendamax said:


> I wasn't going to write a report, but I don't want DISers leaving piles of HOT, lime green poo on my front porch, I guess I will!!!


Now, who would do that?  


Glendamax said:


> My name is Glendamax, and I'm a DISboard addict.


 uh, yep....I hear ya!!


----------



## eversole

The first thing I do in the morning is grab my coffee and cruise the Disboards before the kids get up! I am hooked! My husband thinks I am Disney nuts! You know, I can't think of anything else I would want to be.


----------



## annie1995

Have a great trip!!!


----------



## tsmith76

nm


----------



## Grammie3

Add me to the addicted or afflicted. I have been a member of another board for a long time. Actually it was there that I learned of the Dis Boards, after booking our Land and Sea for next June.

We just came home from a Med Cruise and I really needed something to be planning again. I have been going to WDW annually, and this year due to the Med cruise havent been able. 

But, next June we are taking our two sons, their wives and their children. This will be the grandkids first time to Disney and they are all getting really excited already. 

I am the family vacation planner and travel agent, have done several various kinds of vacations. However, this one being the Land & Sea is a first. Done just land (never stayed at the resort though) and we have been on several cruises. Well, our oldest son and his family have never been on a cruise. Whew, there will be alot to get ready for all of us, 9 in total.

I was thinking after reading about the LimeGreen MH maybe going away at Home Depot, couldn't some of us more craft types make them? I thought I would maybe try and get one from Home Depot and then go looking at Michaels to see if I can find someway to make them. Just a thought I had.

Really glad I found this site! Now I have a new found place to be obsessed with. 

Grammie3


----------



## Donald is #1

Grammie3, welcome to the DISboards!!!


----------



## Glendamax

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Glendamax
> I wasn't going to write a report, but I don't want DISers leaving piles of HOT, lime green poo on my front porch, I guess I will!!!
> 
> *Now, who would do that?*


YOU WOULD!!!!!     HA!

Well DISers, check out my ticker!!!!!! 

Have fun chatting without me!!! See ya when I get back!!!!


----------



## Promomx2

> Glendamax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well DISers, check out my ticker!!!!!!
> 
> Have fun chatting without me!!! See ya when I get back!!!!
Click to expand...


Lucky


----------



## tink1957

It's so nice to know that I'm not the only crazy one out there 

While I 've always loved everything Disney, I have been a Disney addict since my first visit to WDW last year,  I guess its a good thing that I waited to visit till then or I would be bankrupt by now. & now I have found others as nuts as I am.  Thanks for being there


----------



## amandamousebeat

I love that I am not the only adult out there who loves to read and talk about Disney, this is the best cult  oh I mean family


----------



## PrincessAlways

amandamousebeat said:


> I love that I am not the only adult out there who loves to read and talk about Disney, this is the best cult  oh I mean family


I totally agree!!! Here we are understood!


----------



## onehotdisneymama

I am a "Disneyaholic"......It started in 1975, Grad night.  I was young.  Didn't know that when I turned 50 I would wake up in the morning shaking, asking my confused DH if it was time for another trip to Disney. Yeah, I'm a "Disneyaholic". Please help me stay this way.


----------



## onecutemoocow

Im also an addict.  I was not on here for a little over 2 weeks cause I was so busy with stuff and Now I feel like I have missed so much, lol


----------



## PrincessAlways

Glendamax.....are you back yet???  How was your trip??? Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## TinkerBrie

I am also addicted! I need to plan a trip. It has been 5 months since our last trip and I am starting to have terrible withdraw symptoms. I need to start planning...........


----------



## Glendamax

PrincessAlways said:


> Glendamax.....are you back yet???  How was your trip??? Can't wait to hear about it!



Hey I'm BAAAACK! We had a GREAT time! Now I'm just going through the pics so I can post about the trip!


----------



## dogodisney

Welcome Home! Looking forward to hearing about your trip.


----------



## mousehouselover

the Fidge said:


> Well if this is realy so then I must attend meetings right?? They would be held where?? WDW UHOH honey have to go to a meeting for my addiction!  That would mean then I need a sponsor right and that must be Goofy right??
> 
> Step 1 - Admitted I am powerless over DIS and my life has become unmanaglbe?? NONSENSE!!!!  I can manage a DIsney vacation better than anything else in my life!
> 
> Fiddle stix!



Fidge this is so funny!!!!!! I had to share it with DH..... He's slowly being converted. I think he's as bummed as I am that we most likely won't get to go in Sept.... Jan looks promising though...... complete with APs to go along with our brand new DVC!!!!!! 

I must attend meetings on a regular basis. Life is not right unless I get to my meetings. (This being said by the woman who used up 1500 banked rollover minutes planning our last trip.)


----------



## disneywifey

last night my DH said I was ruining the Disney for him constantly talking about the DISboards. I was crushed!  He said me talking about it constantly was ruining the anticipation for him.  I mean, I'm anticipating it more than he is and I can't shut up I'm anticipating it so much!! That really bummed me out so I said in a huff, "Fine I won't talk to YOU about it ANYMORE!" What my Dh (Disneyhubby) doesn't realize is that I'll be talking to YA'LL (I'm from the South) about it instead to get my "fix"! Thanks for being here to answer my questions and listen to my comments!  Yay this is such a great cult!


----------



## GorshGoofy

disneywifey said:


> last night my DH said I was ruining the Disney for him constantly talking about the DISboards. I was crushed!  He said me talking about it constantly was ruining the anticipation for him.  I mean, I'm anticipating it more than he is and I can't shut up I'm anticipating it so much!! That really bummed me out so I said in a huff, "Fine I won't talk to YOU about it ANYMORE!" What my Dh (Disneyhubby) doesn't realize is that I'll be talking to YA'LL (I'm from the South) about it instead to get my "fix"! Thanks for being here to answer my questions and listen to my comments!  Yay this is such a great cult!



Hey Ya'll!!  I understand, my DW says the same thing to me.  She can't understand why a "grown man" likes Disney so much.  I keep telling her that I'm a "big kid" when it comes to Disney.  Let's keep working on them!!  BTW, I'm in LA (Lower Alabama) near Mobile.


----------



## Promomx2

Count me in.  I just tried to watch the vacation dvd from Disney again with my ds13 and he's like "Mom,you already watched this.  Can't I watch something else."  So I huffed, are you going to be like this in disney?  and he says no.  But I'm not buying his ticket until we get down there and if he is like this, I'm calling the babysitter and he can stay in the room.  Why don't they other realize you'll extend the magic longer if you get excited NOW>


----------



## finallydvc08

Why don't they other realize you'll extend the magic longer if you get excited NOW>[/quote]


EXACTLY!


----------



## PrincessAlways

Glendamax said:


> Hey I'm BAAAACK! We had a GREAT time! Now I'm just going through the pics so I can post about the trip!



Glad you had a good time! But of course, I knew you would!!   Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Glendamax

PrincessAlways said:


> Glad you had a good time! But of course, I knew you would!!   Can't wait to see the pictures!



I signed on tonight to start my report, but photobucket - where my pics are - is down because someone hacked into their system, and they wont be up for 2 more days. So hopefully, I'll start my report on Monday  . . .

Here's the note from photobucket:

IMPORTANT! Photobucket.com problem read here: 
Last night Photobucket.com DNS at register.com was hacked by malicious people that are trying to compromise our business! 
We are in no way affiliated with such bad deeds and cooperate with photobucket in capturing these individuals. 
They have pointed the domain photobucket.com to an account hosted on our systems! 
We have blocked that and photobucked techs have restored the domain pointing to its original location! 
ALL account information and pictures on photobucket.com are OK, please have patience! 
Unfortunately the complete DNS replication usually takes 24-48 hours and during this time caches DNS records might still point to us! 
The normal operation of Photobucket is restored and as soon as the replication is complete there should be no further such issues! 
We would like to emphasize that we are in now way responsible for what happens with photobucket and all users bumping across our systems! 
We are a legitimate web hosting company operating since 2003 and in no way tolerate such hacking attempts!


----------



## disneywifey

GorshGoofy said:


> Hey Ya'll!!  I understand, my DW says the same thing to me.  She can't understand why a "grown man" likes Disney so much.  I keep telling her that I'm a "big kid" when it comes to Disney.  Let's keep working on them!!  BTW, I'm in LA (Lower Alabama) near Mobile.



I used to live in Daphne and I lived in huntsville (North AL) for 7 years!  I go over to mobile all the time to shop and such cause we're still Katrina stricken with nothing to do over here!  

That's why Disney is such a nice diversion!  I get to think about non-hurricane stuff!


----------



## GorshGoofy

disneywifey said:


> I used to live in Daphne and I lived in huntsville (North AL) for 7 years!  I go over to mobile all the time to shop and such cause we're still Katrina stricken with nothing to do over here!
> 
> That's why Disney is such a nice diversion!  I get to think about non-hurricane stuff!



You all who have endured some much due to Katrina remain in our thoughts and prayers.  I'd be curious to know if there are unmet needs still in that area.  PM me if you know of anything.


----------



## PrincessAlways

Hi friends! Just have to share my excitement! I just booked a trip this past Friday for 7/10-15 & will be meeting my brother & his family @ OKW!! To add to the joy, I got an AP rate & the airfare with SW for $64 each way! Even better, yesterday, I got ADRs for our party of 7 at Tutto Italia, Breakfast with Princesses at Akershus (3 nieces-gotta have princesses), Liberty Tree Tavern & Hollywood & Vine Fantasmic!! I thought that was great for such short notice!!


----------



## little1kry

I picked up the final items on my packing list for July - lime green Mickey heads.  
DBF looked at me kinda funny when I said I wanted to go to Home Depot, but he just doesn't get it.


----------



## Glendamax

PrincessAlways said:


> Hi friends! Just have to share my excitement! I just booked a trip this past Friday for 7/10-15 & will be meeting my brother & his family @ OKW!! To add to the joy, I got an AP rate & the airfare with SW for $64 each way! Even better, yesterday, I got ADRs for our party of 7 at Tutto Italia, Breakfast with Princesses at Akershus (3 nieces-gotta have princesses), Liberty Tree Tavern & Hollywood & Vine Fantasmic!! I thought that was great for such short notice!!


 Congrats!!!! I know ou have to be SUPER excited now!  



little1kry said:


> I picked up the final items on my packing list for July - lime green Mickey heads.
> DBF looked at me kinda funny when I said I wanted to go to Home Depot, but he just doesn't get it.


Well, the looks will only get worse - especially if you start buying glow in the dark stuff for your trips like I do . . .  

I've finally started my report! The link is in my siggie!


----------



## PrincessAlways

Glendamax said:


> Congrats!!!! I know ou have to be SUPER excited now!
> 
> I've finally started my report! The link is in my siggie!



Me? Excited????    No, not really!!    You bet!! 

You started your TR!!  Can't wait to get over there & join in! Gotta go to work now though.


----------



## little1kry

Glendamax said:


> Well, the looks will only get worse - especially if you start buying glow in the dark stuff for your trips like I do . . .
> 
> I've finally started my report! The link is in my siggie!




Do glow sticks from the dollar store count?   
Can't wait to read your trip report!


----------



## Louisianafive

WOW! I never thought I would get sucked into a cult!!!!!!!      
What is the reccomended therapy?


----------



## finallydvc08

Louisianafive said:


> WOW! I never thought I would get sucked into a cult!!!!!!!
> What is the reccomended therapy?


 
Regular and consistent trips to Disney - of course!


----------



## PrincessAlways

finallydvc08 said:


> Regular and consistent trips to Disney - of course!



   How true!! I like that therapy!


----------



## Glendamax

little1kry said:


> Do glow sticks from the dollar store count?
> Can't wait to read your trip report!



Of course glow sticks count! In addition to my glow necklaces and bracelets, I tie on a glow stick to my back pack at night!

Hope you enjoy my report!


----------



## Kaler131

I am looking for (cheap) glow sticks/bracelet for my kids for our upcoming trip.


----------



## Poohbear67

Kaler131 said:


> I am looking for (cheap) glow sticks/bracelet for my kids for our upcoming trip.



Big Lots, Dollar Tree or any type of store like that should have them or you can look them up online.


----------



## Kaler131

Great, thanks!! I will check those places out.


----------



## Poohbear67

Kaler131 said:


> Great, thanks!! I will check those places out.



No Problem anything for a fellow Disser!!


----------



## Glendamax

YEP! That's where I get mine too - The Dollar Tree!!!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Kaler131 said:


> I am looking for (cheap) glow sticks/bracelet for my kids for our upcoming trip.



I bought a bunch of the glow bracelets at our local Dollar Tree.  They come 10 to a package and they are in a round cardboard tube which is great for storing.   I bought the extras so my son could give them out to other kids waiting on the evening parades/fireworks.


----------



## Poohbear67

Kaler131 said:


> Great, thanks!! I will check those places out.



Try OrientalTrading.com they have them there too!!  How silly of me I forgot!!


----------



## Glendamax

Hey fellow CULT Members . . .  I just had someone ask me very gently as if she was talking to a mental patient: "Is there anyplace else you'd want to go insted of Disney World"? She meant well, so I answered her nicely. The answer is YES, there are tons of places, but right now, I just like going there. Hopefully next year I'll get back to the Caribbean or Hawaii!!!! 



Poohbear67 said:


> Try OrientalTrading.com they have them there too!!  How silly of me I forgot!!



Thanks! I'll check them out too!


----------



## MeMom

Glendamax said:


> Hey fellow CULT Members . . .  I just had someone ask me very gently as if she was talking to a mental patient: "Is there anyplace else you'd want to go insted of Disney World"? She meant well, so I answered her nicely. The answer is YES, there are tons of places, but right now, I just like going there. Hopefully next year I'll get back to the Caribbean or Hawaii!!!!



Was she talking slowly and loudly and deliberately with a compassionate smile?  

I think you gave the right answer, and yeah, the Caribbean or Hawaii either one would be beautiful and awesome!  I'm pretty sure I'll make it to *neither* in my lifetime, however.  Caribbean Beach Resort is a possibility, though.  

There are many places in Europe I'd love to see, but that'll most likely have to be fulfilled in Epcot.

I watch the Travel Channel a lot and dream!


----------



## djacques

First off, I'm new and boy can i say i want in on the cult thing too.  This is amazing.  We are going to WDW in 2 weeks and 4 days and I can't wait.  I can't stop talking about it.  I'm like alittle kid.  I've never been but i think (no, i know) this will not be the last.  
So, anyway.
I need some tips.  Things we need.  Got the ben-gay and going to home depot today to get the green card.  I just want to make sure that this is the most perfect trip.  We are staying at Saratoga.  I do have a question.  We are leaving on the 14 but our hotel isn't available until the 15, does anybody have any suggestions as to where we can stay for 1 night.  And suggestions on dining would be great too.
Any tips about WDW would be great.
Thanks


----------



## ToddyLu

Welcome Djacques.... get ready life will never be the same after your trip.  I found this site a few weeks back and study it every day.  Our first trip we drove down and stayed off property our first night it was some sort of Holiday Inn near SeaWorld and very close to a Pirate Dinner Show ( like Medeviel Times Sp?)   It was a fun way to spend the night before our life changing trip.  First trip was 2002, been every year since for 10 days.  Have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## Kaler131

Speaking of HD....I had my DD14 go in and get some more Mickey Heads (this time black & orange for "early" Halloween (MNSSHP)) to decorate our windows for our Sept. trip. The funny thing is that she never asked why I was sending her in....she already knew!    She's already following in my  *Mickey obsessed *footsteps! LOL


----------



## tlcoke

I'm there too, this site is addictive.  My co-workers think I'm nuts planning this far in advanced.  I got my LGMH's this week at HD.  Can't wait until my October Trip (73 days and counting).  I love the Disboard & DisPod Cast, lots of good info.  See all you fellow Dis'ers in October.


----------



## kimbo0569

Glendamax said:


> My family and friends think that I am crazy, and now I see why.
> 
> Today ALL of my chores were centered around things people on THE DIS told me to buy: Super-Duper Sized ziplock bags, drink and go water filters, moisture reducing socks (but not the no-show ones because you'll walk them down into you shoes, says THE DIS), lime green Mickeys for the room's window and backpack, lime green string to attach to the Mickeys, lime green shirts (got one and I'm not a fan of the color), stick ups for the room in case the previous guests decided to smoke in there anyway, etc . . . . I actually got upset when I thought I had the right shade of green "thingy" to hang from my backpack, only to realize it was too dark. So the DIS voices told me that I had to go to a party store (where I still couldn't find "lime green" anything), FINALLY I found lime green curly ribbon that you would put on a present. WHEW!!!! OH! and don't forget the clear tape to attach the Mickeys to your window (said the DIS Voices)!
> 
> To all you newbies, GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN!!!!! Your life will NEVER be the same.
> 
> - Gmax (see, I can't even remember my REAL NAME!!!!!!)



 My brother keeps telling me there's help for this "addiction" but do I really need it?


----------



## sixAMmom

My husbend also thinks I'm nuts  That's ok I am not so secretly turning my 4 kids into Disney nuts too My youngest refused to wear anything but Disney Princess stuff!! I ask is that so wrong????


----------



## djacques

So my DH came home last night and I started going on and on about how i had to buy this and we really needed this and he thought i was insane.  Then i started telling me how we can save here by doing this and he proceeded to tell me I had lost my mind.  He said i had gone WDW crazy.  Is there anything wrong with that?  And whats bad is my DS5 and DD7 do not even know we are going yet and when they find out they will be right along with me.  I love being crazy.


----------



## ToddyLu

My DH is over my shoulder ( somehow he always knows when I am on the Dis) telling me in a funny way " stay away from crack, you are ADDICTED".

Yes I admit it, Disney and the Dis are my crack of choice.  He is such a cool guy, we are going 12/5-12/14 and he is already talking about it too.  He knows I am an addict because he secretly is one too.   Takes one to know one.


----------



## ToddyLu

So Djacques when are you going and how will you be telling the kids??


----------



## Kaler131

I know all the people that I work with think I'm nuts (except one guy-he is a Disney "freak" like me)!!!! The all go to places like Uganda, Costa Rica, New Zealand, Kenya.....and I always go to WDW.


----------



## Walt Disney Worlders

Can someone link me to the post on the lime green stuff aka the secret lime club?  I tried to search for it but the search is not working.  I went through 16 pages of this thread, and still can't fin it -- my eyes hurt! 

Thanks in  Advance!


----------



## djacques

ToddyLu said:


> So Djacques when are you going and how will you be telling the kids??



So our plan is to take the DVD we get about WDW and put it in the DVD in the van when we leave and that night I am going to decorate the van with "Disney Bound" written on the windows.  I really can't wait cause they think we are going to the mountains. HAHAHA


----------



## mickeystoontown

This cult member is currently planning our 13th trip to WDW! We leave home on August 8th and will return on August 16th.   Even though we've been time and time again, I love the planning!   As a matter of fact, I am just itching for the 2009 rates to come out so I can start planning that trip!

The best thing about our upcoming trip is our 11 year old son has absolutely positively no idea that we are going.  We were supposed to go in May and spend 10 days but 1) our daughter was injured during a missionary trip and we had to get her back to the missionary college to receive medical attention; 2) I started a new job the day we were supposed to leave (would have turned it down but it's lot more pay which means more Disney money and lot less work); 3) my husband and I own a cabinet shop and we got a really big job at the last minute;.

So, my new boss is so pleased with my work and my husband made more off the cabinet job that we thought so we are going to  Walt Disney World.  Our son still thinks we aren't going until next year.  He is so bummed out.  We are just going to put him in the car and start driving. 

We've been telling him maybe we can take one last long weekend trip before school starts but we can't go too far and we can't spend too much money since we just got back from two long weekend trips.  We keep telling him that next year, Disney World will be soooo much better because we had to skip a year.  (We go every year)

We know he'll eventually figure it out but we are going to drag it out as long as we can.

We will be celebrating our 24th wedding anniversary during the trip and our son will be celebrating his 11th birthday on the trip.  (He'll miss it by just a few days and our anniversary is on our 2nd full day there.)

I've had the castmember make a notation on our reservation that we are celebrating in hopes that they will do something special for us.  But, if they don't, we won't be disappointed.  When I made our ADR at Rose and Crown the castmember actually asked me if we were celebrating anything special during our trip, I told her yes and she took down all the information.

So, this cult member is planning a surprise trip and I can't wait to see the look on our son's face when he realizes where we are going.


----------



## kilini

Hello, you bunch o' crazy Disney kids!! I wanna join your group!!! I am a newbie to DIS..but not to Disney itself...dh and i are Disney freaks!!! now ds (13) is as insane about the mouse as we are...I cant tell you how many times we have gone, but it started when we got married 14 years ago for honeymoon ..and now go every couple of years...gotta get the Mouse fix, ya know??
I love the warmth of this thread and hope to learn anything new  and make some super-cool friends along the way!! 
FYI our trip this time is oct 13th..& we are staying at Coronado...
 
kilini


----------



## Kaler131

kilini! Glad to have you in our "cult"! LOL


----------



## 4everluvDisney

I want to join in too!! We have been going through withdrawal.....we'll I have. My DH doesn't let it show but I think I have him addicted to Disney (finally got him to buy DVC). We haven't been since last New Year's and our next trip isn't until the end of September
(59 days). That's almost 9 months since we were there. Gee, I could of had a baby in that length of time or   ......only kidding honey ...we will just take the grandkids .....


----------



## kilini

hello, my new "family"!!!i just met a new neighbor who is also planning a trip to the happiest place on earth..she knows about the dis-boards..but i was able to fill her in on green paint chips from home depot..green duct tape and the signal (meet the fockers-style)
thanks family!! 
4everlovedisney..WELCOME TO YOU TOO!!


----------



## hkeller27

kilini said:


> hello, my new "family"!!!i just met a new neighbor who is also planning a trip to the happiest place on earth..she knows about the dis-boards..but i was able to fill her in on green paint chips from home depot..green duct tape and the signal (meet the fockers-style)
> thanks family!!
> 4everlovedisney..WELCOME TO YOU TOO!!


The signal?????  Please, please share the signal!  I need to be able to greet those that I have ditched my husband for     (no, not literally, just every single night we used to spend lounging together....now it's him, me, and the DIS!)


----------



## eileenrbl

I'm a newbie to this too - but not new to Disney.  I started with Disney on the West Coast and fell in love with WDW on the East Coast.  How do I join the cult?  I see from some of these posts that it's nice to know other grandmas enjoy Disney as much as me!


----------



## bucket o' butter

I just discovered DISboards a few months ago and I am so addicted. It has helped me so much with my Disney planning as well as other things. I have a newfound love for CVS now and have saved so much money since learning how to really shop. I am better about it now, but it is so easy to get lost in these boards. Ha! Ha! We just returned fromDisney a few days ago and I am already thinking about our trip next year!


----------



## 4everluvDisney

Hello Grandmas everywhere!!! I'm actually called Onja. I think my beautiful grandson couldn't pronounce my given name when he was small and it came out Onja. How exotic! I love it and now that is what his baby brother calls me too. Can't wait to take the older one to WDW the end of September.


----------



## gingermouse17

This may be a cult but it is a happy and fun cult


----------



## kilini

ok, the signal!!! what we need to do is do the "peace sign toward our eyes...then point same hand (only pointy) toward suspected fellow dis person...did this make sense? lets give it the old college try, shall we?? 
hey, can anyone help with the ticker?..i keep just getting the funny words and letters..... and i want to show the world my excitement!!
hey, guys...whhy dont we think of a name for this "cult"???anybody interested???
Hope everybody is having a "Disney day"


----------



## JMADgrad

OK...so it has been a few months since I posted here, but I must announce...I have my LGMHs!!!!  Actually they are alien green, but anyway, I have them and I have been busily affixing some of them on our backpack sacks so as to be easily identifiable in the parks   We depart Friday and I have enough to mickeyfy our car, hotel door (AKL  ), and the children   My husband - who refuses to join the cult - will be Mickeyheadless, alas, but no matter as we have everything else covered!  

Hope to see some of you down there!


----------



## onehotdisneymama

4everluvDisney said:


> Hello Grandmas everywhere!!! I'm actually called Onja. I think my beautiful grandson couldn't pronounce my given name when he was small and it came out Onja. How exotic! I love it and now that is what his baby brother calls me too. Can't wait to take the older one to WDW the end of September.



Hello Onja. MawMaw here. Just took the grandaughters to Disney last Saturday. The 3 year old has been several times with me and PawPaw, but it was the baby's first time.6 months. We were very tired by the end of the day, but we had a wonderful time. Gotta take the older one back before they get rid of Woody's Roundup. She loves dancing with Woody, Jessie, and Bullseye.  Enjoy your time with your little ones.


----------



## Glendamax

JMADgrad said:


> OK...so it has been a few months since I posted here, but I must announce...I have my LGMHs!!!!  Actually they are alien green, but anyway, I have them and I have been busily affixing some of them on our backpack sacks so as to be easily identifiable in the parks   We depart Friday and I have enough to mickeyfy our car, hotel door (AKL  ), and the children   My husband - who refuses to join the cult - will be Mickeyheadless, alas, but no matter as we have everything else covered!
> 
> Hope to see some of you down there!



Take a deep breath . . . Now that you have the LGMHs, there is NO turning back. Things will only get worse . . .


----------



## mrsturtle

DH not so happy about all of this dis time. can't help it. too much fun!!! can't get enough.... 

really a great place to learn and share lots of info!!!


----------



## dogodisney

Glendamax said:


> Take a deep breath . . . Now that you have the LGMHs, there is NO turning back. Things will only get worse . . .



 but true!


----------



## Tink3Bell

Every time I leave I find myself returning.


----------



## kilini

i spent ALL DAY at work looking for this thread..found some great threads....but i am superglad i already put you guys in my favs!the first day i came across you i knew you were special!! 
luckily this thread is now giving DH and i some great QUALITY CONVERSATION ...you know after awhile that can sometimes get tough..but not us if u talkin bout de Mouse!! 
 
hope all is well with everyone...btw..we FINALLY  made dinner reservations..we never used to do table service..just grab-n-go..so we had NO IDEA to make them early  but we goin to Artist point (been there everytime we go..dh fav)liiberty tree..teppan edo..sci-fi...maya...and ONE NIGHT LEFT any ideas???


----------



## Glendamax

kilini said:


> hope all is well with everyone...btw..we FINALLY  made dinner reservations..we never used to do table service..just grab-n-go..so we had NO IDEA to make them early  but we goin to Artist point (been there everytime we go..dh fav)liiberty tree..teppan edo..sci-fi...maya...and ONE NIGHT LEFT any ideas???



Here are some suggestions: BOMA!!!! , Hollywood and Vine, The Wave (just openned at the Contemporary Resort), LeCellier, Crystal Palace.


----------



## brack

From one Baltimoron to another ..... great thread!


----------



## kilini

how is everyone this morning?? i really want to start packing now..is this excessive?? 
i am soooo glad i found you guys..now i realize i am not crazy.. i wasjust not haning with cool enough people..till now that is 

ya'll have a wonderful day....one day closer to the mouse!!
li


----------



## Glendamax

brack said:


> From one Baltimoron to another ..... great thread!



HEY NEIGHBOR!!!!!  We just had a Maryland meet about 2 weeks ago! Keep an eye out on the Meets board for the next one. I THINK we're gonna try to meet up again in October!



kilini said:


> how is everyone this morning?? i really want to start packing now..is this excessive??
> i am soooo glad i found you guys..now i realize i am not crazy.. i wasjust not haning with cool enough people..till now that is
> 
> ya'll have a wonderful day....one day closer to the mouse!!
> li



Good Morning!!!!  So glad it's Friday, and I have the weekend off!

Isn't it a relief when you find people like YOU!!!!! I remember how relieved, surprised, and happy I was when I found this site!!! Hope you enjoy your stay at your new CULT!!!!

-Gmax


----------



## kilini

thank you, G!  I just went back and looked at your photos..LOVE the window design..just showed dh and he just smirked and nodded his head!! 
i now think this is such a great part of the trip that i have been missing..whoo boy am i glad i found you guys before i got all grown up & all... 
you have (again) made my day!

WHOOHOOO ..GOT OUR DISNEY STUFF IN MAIL TODAY!!


----------



## princessmickie

AllthingsPiglet said:


> Yep.. it's a cult. However, I used to be this nuts on my own.. now I am a nut with a possee!



   priceless.


----------



## kilini

Ok, posse! Help me out please..are the pins still so popular? dh and I went NUTS last time buying all kinds of pins....should we take them with us this time? and then, of course buy even more?? 
i dont even know how we started the collection? so I will wait for your help(again..hehe)


----------



## PrincessAlways

kilini said:


> Ok, posse! Help me out please..are the pins still so popular? dh and I went NUTS last time buying all kinds of pins....should we take them with us this time? and then, of course buy even more??
> i dont even know how we started the collection? so I will wait for your help(again..hehe)



Oh yes they are popular!!!! They are everywhere! I started on my last December trip & I love it!! Don't know why I started, but I did. And I did have fun trading with the CMs! My most recent trip, I didn't take my pins because my little nieces were going too. They DID NOT have pins & I didn't want to start something. Soooooooo I bought them starter sets!  Can't wait until December so we can all take & trade our pins!!  It's just fun! I try NOT to buy too many.


----------



## mickeystoontown

They are still definitely popular.  Over a three or four year period, my daughter has accumulated over 250 pins!  We usually buy some on ebay and take them to trade while in WDW.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

I just have to jump in and say that I booked a trip tonight! 

WE'RE GOING TO DISNEY WORLD AGAIN!!!   

08/30/09 - 09/05/09 at Port Orleans Riverside.

Anyone else planning to be there around that time?


----------



## TrulyMadlyDisney

I just have to say how greatful I am that so many of you take the time to stop and write your PTR's and TR's. I learn so much that I did not know and I have been to WDW at least 10 times. 
The DIS is wonderful!


----------



## Glendamax

lauren_elizabeth said:


> I just have to jump in and say that I booked a trip tonight!
> 
> WE'RE GOING TO DISNEY WORLD AGAIN!!!
> 
> 08/30/09 - 09/05/09 at Port Orleans Riverside.
> 
> Anyone else planning to be there around that time?



Ummmm . . . You need to call them back and change your dates. You are LEAVING the day BEFORE I arrive!!!! 
_
(I tell you, the NERVE of some people!)_


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Glendamax said:


> Ummmm . . . You need to call them back and change your dates. You are LEAVING the day BEFORE I arrive!!!!
> _
> (I tell you, the NERVE of some people!)_




WHAAAAAAAT?! I might just have to add on an extra day...


----------



## kilini

thanks for the info on pins! I cant believe as much as i shop on ebay that it never occured to check our Disney stuff!! 
Now i am back in business!!hehe

hey, just a bug to put in your ears...i came home last night and found DH checking rates for the last week of july of 09!!!(our 15 year anniversary)   he has always wanted to stay at contemporary (me @poly)but I say, ANYWAY I CAN GET TO go to DISNEY is ok by me!! hope everyone has a great day!!
li


----------



## wkeithr

Sounds like a happy cult to me.


----------



## Natalie_89

You have DIScovered that


----------



## Glendamax

lauren_elizabeth said:


> WHAAAAAAAT?! I might just have to add on an extra day...


Or, an extra week . . .


----------



## kilini

DH went to store and got our LGMH!!!! 
Man, i think he took enough for me to tag our bags and also extra that i can have some extra to give to our DIS friends if they need one!!  
WHOOOO HOOOOO


----------



## DizneyGurly

I have joined the Disney cult....er...I mean family. I received 3 different books about WDW in the mail this week that I had ordered.  I have my LGMH from the HD.  Caught myself buying everything in lime green when shopping for school supplies and I'm already planning on how to decorate my window for our first trip in December.  I also caught myself saying to my Mom "on our second trip" so I guess I am already planning the next trip before we go on this one.


----------



## Glendamax

Hey Angie! Welcome to the _"FAMILY"_. The madness has just begun!!!!


----------



## Dismom55

Hi, although I have been using Dis to plan my last trip, I had not joined in the discussions, but did recently as I am now planning a mother/daughter trip.  I have one question after reading some of this thread, what is it about the lime green?

Is it a secret, or am I allowed to know?


----------



## Judy

This may be a cult but if it is it is the best cult you will find anywhere.
We spend 3 weeks (at least) in Disney World every Christmas/New Year
and have done so for several years.  We have made at least 25+ trips there and we never tire of being there.  We have a motor home so we stay in the campground and just enjoy the people we see each year as well as the parks.  

We travel with our 4 medically fragile, handicapped children who are ALL in wheel chairs.  We are quite a site to see moving around the parks and a few of the rides but the cast members are wonderful with our special children,

3 of our children are considered legally blind but they seem to see "everything" at Disney.   The lights, music and people thrill them.  The oldest, our son, says immediately upon entering the gates "Popcorn, hamburger".   He remembers from year to year and is ready to eat.  All our children are adopted.

Since we are there during the holidays we decorate our camp site with at least 15 large 6 to 8 foot Disney Christmas blowups, lights, stockings, etc.
We spend the first 2 days decorating and then enjoy the rest of the trip.

I can't wait for this years trip.  It is a lot of work with all the children but the Magic of Disney makes it seems less work and more fun.  

Disney is the best!!!!!!!

Mama Judy and the Angels


----------



## piratemamaof3

That's a wonderful picture you painted Mama Judy.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SandrA9810

Do you stay in like the 300 loop, or one of the ones the wagon ride goes through?? I always like doing the ride during the holidays to see how well people decorate. Halloween is really cool too.


----------



## kimis

DizneyGurly said:


> I have joined the Disney cult....er...I mean family. I received 3 different books about WDW in the mail this week that I had ordered.  I have my LGMH from the HD.  Caught myself buying everything in lime green when shopping for school supplies and I'm already planning on how to decorate my window for our first trip in December.  I also caught myself saying to my Mom "on our second trip" so I guess I am already planning the next trip before we go on this one.




Yep it is official---you are one of us!  LOL   I should warn you that it will get worse over time and that is okay to.


----------



## DizneyGurly

Glendamax said:


> Hey Angie! Welcome to the _"FAMILY"_. The madness has just begun!!!!



Thanks for the welcome Glendamax!! 




kimis said:


> Yep it is official---you are one of us!  LOL   I should warn you that it will get worse over time and that is okay to.



Hi Kimis!  I'm really enjoying being a Dis'er!


----------



## ILuvTigger

Hello Everyone,
I am in the cult too! LOL Dh joined too! Sometimes I think he thinks about Disney more than I do.... We have our anniversary trip planned for this Oct 17 - 21 , this is our second trip through DVC (3rd trip all together). We can't get enough of Disney!!


----------



## Sandy Wyatt

Hi There!


----------



## mainegal

People at work think I am in a cult that listens to pop people on green ipod, also called a pea pod!  Waaaay to many Disney podcasts on my iPod!


----------



## Sandy Wyatt

I guess I am part of the cult also


----------



## Glendamax

Sandy Wyatt said:


> I guess I am part of the cult also



_Welcome my child. Kneel before me. I now name you, DISer Sandy. Rise, and walk in your new name . . . _


----------



## stinker_tinker06

is it ok for me to be in more then one cult cause i work as a cashier at wal mart and since you all said we are like a family. it is the same at wal mart i once had a manager say we might be a disfunctional family but we are still a family


----------



## onehotdisneymama

Just a quick note to say "HI" to my DIS FAMILY. Came thru Tropical Storm Fay okay, and now I need a Mickey fix. Going this weekend for a Mickey hug.


----------



## Glendamax

onehotdisneymama said:


> Just a quick note to say "HI" to my DIS FAMILY. Came thru Tropical Storm Fay okay, and now I need a Mickey fix. Going this weekend for a Mickey hug.


Hello! Hope you have a fun time this weekend! Let us know how it was!  



stinker_tinker06 said:


> is it ok for me to be in more then one cult cause i work as a cashier at wal mart and since you all said we are like a family. it is the same at wal mart i once had a manager say we might be a disfunctional family but we are still a family


HA! Welcome to yet another dysfuntional family!


----------



## PrincessAlways

My, my Glenda....look at your ticker!!! Down to DAYS!!!! Hope you & your Mom have a great time!!


----------



## Wayfarer

Uh.
Okay...


----------



## Joshua_me

Judy said:


> This may be a cult but if it is it is the best cult you will find anywhere.
> We spend 3 weeks (at least) in Disney World every Christmas/New Year
> and have done so for several years.  We have made at least 25+ trips there and we never tire of being there.  We have a motor home so we stay in the campground and just enjoy the people we see each year as well as the parks.
> 
> We travel with our 4 medically fragile, handicapped children who are ALL in wheel chairs.  We are quite a site to see moving around the parks and a few of the rides but the cast members are wonderful with our special children,
> 
> 3 of our children are considered legally blind but they seem to see "everything" at Disney.   The lights, music and people thrill them.  The oldest, our son, says immediately upon entering the gates "Popcorn, hamburger".   He remembers from year to year and is ready to eat.  All our children are adopted.
> 
> Since we are there during the holidays we decorate our camp site with at least 15 large 6 to 8 foot Disney Christmas blowups, lights, stockings, etc.
> We spend the first 2 days decorating and then enjoy the rest of the trip.
> 
> I can't wait for this years trip.  It is a lot of work with all the children but the Magic of Disney makes it seems less work and more fun.
> 
> Disney is the best!!!!!!!
> 
> Mama Judy and the Angels


Wow !

It's not often I read a post written by one of the angels on this earth.   

I'm tempted to say, "God bless you".  But, I suspect he already has...

Thank you for being you.


----------



## old lady

I guess once you are in, you are hooked for live and eternally.


----------



## onehotdisneymama

Judy, I wish I could reach out and hug  you. It is amazing people in the world like you that makes people think,"Yeah it is worth it."My family will be at Ft. Wilderness Cabins Dec. 10-16, I certainly hope that you are there at that time I would love to see you and your amazing family.


----------



## Eeyoresfriend

DIS Freak!!! I've been a member since 2000. I lurk a lot, and post a little. Glad to know I'm in the midst of such great caring people. 

GMax....you are too funny. I haven't bought any lime green stuff yet, am I in trouble?? LOL  

Everyone on these boards are awesome!!


----------



## piratemamaof3

guess I am one also I am a member at a freebie board that I used to go to all the time but have been spending more time here instead. I don't get to go nearly as much as a lot of people here (ok so only been a few times in my life time) BUT now that we are going it's all I can think about. got my note book started looking at lime green stuff when I am at the store. Making Mickey stuff w/ my cricut instead of what I should be doing (my Christmas cards). Thanks to this board I will be fully prepared at least.


----------



## np4gp

What's with the lime green thing??  I just started hanging around on the boards a few days ago in hopes of renting some DVC points but I found myself strangely drawn to all the other boards too.  Now I linger for hours, refreshing here and there to see what is new...Fill me in??


----------



## Mickey1Fan

I do not know how the lime green thing started and I am sure someone will enlighten us.

The lime green Mickey heads are in reference to the Disney paint samples you can get at Home Depot. Alien green is our official colour and we put them on all kinds of things when visiting a Disney park. I have met a couple of Disers this way.

I do not do any of the other lime green stuff, but did decorate my stateroom door on my cruise with a LMGH (Lime Green Mickey Head).


----------



## np4gp

That is kinda fun actually.  I won't consider myself a DISer yet.  I am quite new, but I have been enjoying lurking the boards...especially the wedding photo board.  OMG if I could go back and do it all over again.  But not in lime green...lol


----------



## mamaof2

Is great...I don't know much about it, however, I was able to meet a couple of great DISers that way...We were on a Disney Cruise, and were able to know who we were because of the lime green items. ***And let me add that it does not come easy to me to wear anything with actual color in it. For the sake if Disney, by God I wore a lime green shirt


----------



## 3smithboys

This lime green thing is pretty cool.  I didn't quite get it, so I'm glad someone asked.  I'll have to get something lime green to put on our backpack!


----------



## np4gp

We are headed back to the parks in a couple weeks for about our 2dozenth trip since January this year.  Maybe I will consider myself a DISer by then and get something funky and lime green to put on my son's stroller or our backpack...why not??  I am blonde and tan, so I think I can pull off lime green.  I will certainly try at least


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Mickey1Fan said:


> I do not know how the lime green thing started and I am sure someone will enlighten us.
> 
> The lime green Mickey heads are in reference to the Disney paint samples you can get at Home Depot. Alien green is our official colour and we put them on all kinds of things when visiting a Disney park. I have met a couple of Disers this way.
> 
> I do not do any of the other lime green stuff, but did decorate my stateroom door on my cruise with a LMGH (Lime Green Mickey Head).



From what I have heard, a DIS'er picked it so because it was an uncommon color and so that DIS'er could find each other...  

I wonder if Home Depot knows why they go through so very many lgmh's?


----------



## smidgy

Glendamax said:


> _Welcome my child. Kneel before me. I now name you, DISer Sandy. Rise, and walk in your new name . . . _



 years ago I joined the "lionesses"  (the women's branch of the Lion's club, NOT NAla and her gang!)  wiht all their "rituals"  they said something just like this! 


jenn&nelsonrego said:


> From what I have heard, a DIS'er picked it so because it was an uncommon color and so that DIS'er could find each other...
> 
> I wonder if Home Depot knows why they go through so very many lgmh's?



we knew a guy who worked for the company that makes the paint sample sheets (in Chgo).  he brought a whole big box of lime green mickeys to me at the bar I used to work.!  there must have been a thousand lime green mickeys!  we were debating whether to use them for coasters.
 I put them on my window, but no one comes by and knocks or anything.  only once, did another disser see one on my fanny pack.   but the bus pulled up and I never got a chance to tell her to read Nebo's TR!

 we had a weird situation last year.  we went in May for the flower and garden festival, and had a free dining booked in sept. (with 3 days at dolphin, cause we got it for $125 a night!   well, there were conflicts with another bartender who was also an owner, so I postponed our ressies till the last day (sept. 20) of free dining.  Nebo siad "diane, do NOT cancel the dolphin"  "but we can't go"  "just don't cancel it"
  (I HATE it when he's right)  the bar sold.  the place he worked for 27 years went under, and we were free!.  (both jobless, but free. ) we were talking about going in early dec for the decorations, cause we knew both would happen sooner or later, (with the jobs) but it was sooner.  so, we WENT! right then, in sept! even though we still had the other sept. trip booked!  It was nutz! we packed up , drove down, stayed at pop, ate cheaply from our cooler and the food court, checked out a possible job for him in Lakeland, and got to stay at Dolphin for $125. and finally got to meet up with tiggerbell and rhonda.  drove over to POFQ where they were staying for a few drinks.(this was like the 3rd time we were supposed to go at the same time as them, and something always happened with us, so we had cancelled the meet, then called her and said "guess what? we can meet you after all!)drove home and 3 days later was our flight for free dining! at POR with Lexmelinda and Disneydad and a disser meet at poly beach with them and tons of other dissers! (utahmama,tiggerwannabe, disney freak, MR. silly's wife, sheridac, more)  what fun!
 he said, "youknow , the dec possible trip is out. "   " I know"
  guess what he was saying as we were having a last drink our last day at Muddy Rivers bar, waiting for our ME bus?   yup.   MAYBEEEE> we could still do dec.
  we did! got to see the xmas dicor.  met longneckthree, and Jluvsdisney and her hubby and her friend as ASMU.  we were just suppoesed to have a quick pool meet with them, but got along so well, we hung around together the whole time!!!! except when we got to meet backstage gal and tiggerwannabe and her son for lunch.  and do keys to the kingdom with her and her son and dinner and illum, with them at rose and crown!
  we can't talk any of our friends into going to disney with us so... we met new friends!!!!
   I LOVE DISNEY!!! and I LOVE Dissers!!!!!! 
 (ah, but the saga didn't end there.)


----------



## Glendamax

PrincessAlways said:


> My, my Glenda....look at your ticker!!! Down to DAYS!!!! Hope you & your Mom have a great time!!


 THANK YOU!!! I finally reserved a rental car today!!! Now I need to start packing!



Eeyoresfriend said:


> GMax....you are too funny. I haven't bought any lime green stuff yet, am I in trouble?? LOL



Yes, but dont worry, soon every lime green thing you see in the stores will start calling to you . . .  HA!



np4gp said:


> What's with the lime green thing??  I just started hanging around on the boards a few days ago in hopes of renting some DVC points but I found myself strangely drawn to all the other boards too.  Now I linger for hours, refreshing here and there to see what is new...Fill me in??



I THINK I posted this before. Here's the backpack I use at Disney. It helps other DISers notice you sometimes.








smidgy said:


> we can't talk any of our friends into going to disney with us so... we met new friends!!!!
> I LOVE DISNEY!!! and I LOVE Dissers!!!!!!
> (ah, but the saga didn't end there.)


LOVED your post! This is why I love this site sooooo much! I've made some good friends here, and have had some wonderful SOLO trips, thanks to DISboards!


----------



## smidgy

Iv'e read your post before.  so surpised we never "met".


----------



## Dismom55

Thanks for telling how the lime green got started.  I just could not make any connection with the color, now that I know, I understand.


----------



## Glendamax

Well DISers, it's almost time for my trip! Now I have to endure, "So, you're going again"? "So, you're eating and meeting up with people you met ONLINE"?

Oh well, I guess they'll never understand! HA!


----------



## dogodisney

Glendamax said:


> Well DISers, it's almost time for my trip! Now I have to endure, "So, you're going again"? "So, you're eating and meeting up with people you met ONLINE"?
> 
> Oh well, I guess they'll never understand! HA!



Have a great trip! I'll keep an eye out for you.  

I'll be there tomorrow night.


----------



## Donald is #1

Glendamax said:


> Well DISers, it's almost time for my trip! Now I have to endure, "So, you're going again"?



I get this all the time!  Of course the funny part is that they forget about my trip to Yellowstone last September.  They only seem to remember the Disney vacations.





Glendamax said:


> "So, you're eating and meeting up with people you met ONLINE"?



I haven't gotten this one yet.  Of course I'm not doing my first DISmeet until December.  So I'll probably start getting this one next year.  



Glendamax said:


> Oh well, I guess they'll never understand! HA!



It's tough to be as enlightened as all of us!


----------



## mkymsehi

I bleed lime green, LOL.  I run with the WISH racing team.


----------



## PrincessAlways

Glendamax said:


> Well DISers, it's almost time for my trip! Now I have to endure, "So, you're going again"? "So, you're eating and meeting up with people you met ONLINE"?
> 
> Oh well, I guess they'll never understand! HA!



 Oh I know!!! I just laugh & say "yep, I'm going AGAIN!!". 
 Yes, I've gotten that one too about meeting up with people!
 NO.....they will never understand!

Have a "magical" time!!!


----------



## mamaof2

mkymsehi said:


> I bleed lime green, LOL.  I run with the WISH racing team.




  How nice!!!!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

mkymsehi said:


> I bleed lime green, LOL.  I run with the WISH racing team.


OmG i so want that on my car, and want that mailbox, and want red picket fence with mickey head cut outs. I so do. (I'm not kidding!)


----------



## darlak

Glendamax said:


> Well DISers, it's almost time for my trip! Now I have to endure, "So, you're going again"? "So, you're eating and meeting up with people you met ONLINE"?
> 
> Oh well, I guess they'll never understand! HA!



Glendamax, I've read your posts often, and just wanted to wish you a wonderful trip.  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## smidgy

PrincessAlways said:


> Oh I know!!! I just laugh & say "yep, I'm going AGAIN!!".
> Yes, I've gotten that one too about meeting up with people!
> NO.....they will never understand!
> 
> Have a "magical" time!!!



I get it ALL the time!  WHY do you go to the SAME place??? (even though these same people go to the same cabin in wisconsin every year! )

meeting new people? hey,if you can't talk your friends into going to Disney... meet new friends!!! and we've met a BUNCH!!!


----------



## 4everluvDisney

Glendamax said:


> Well DISers, it's almost time for my trip! Now I have to endure, "So, you're going again"? "So, you're eating and meeting up with people you met ONLINE"?
> 
> Oh well, I guess they'll never understand! HA!



We're going AGAIN!!  in 21 days. Would love to meet some Diser's when we are there  . We will be in WDW from Sept 26-Oct 8. If you would be interested in meeting up while we are there please PM me. We will be there with our grandson who will be 5 and his Mom.


----------



## betsywdw

A cult..how did I miss this Glenda?   

I am so in!  My 2nd trip of the year is almost here 

Hope you are having an awesome trip!!!


----------



## deedee3

Ive finally joined this "cult" after lurking for months!!!


----------



## jnetzer17

smidgy said:


> I get it ALL the time!  WHY do you go to the SAME place??? (even though these same people go to the same cabin in wisconsin every year! )
> 
> meeting new people? hey,if you can't talk your friends into going to Disney... meet new friends!!! and we've met a BUNCH!!!




OMG  I must know you...I too have the SAME people who think nothing of going to the SAME cabin in Wisconsin of all places...which I do love, BTW, but not as much as WDW!!!   

Why the heck do they care if I wanna go to Disney??? I don't see it as a problem at all...


----------



## PrincessAlways

deedee3 said:


> Ive finally joined this "cult" after lurking for months!!!



Well, you'll be glad you decided to join in the fun!!


----------



## Pikester

Can't. Stop. DISing!


----------



## MY3GUYSINNE

This is hilarious.  I only came on here to check out info on resorts and now finally 3 hours later I am caught.....hook,line and sinker!!
Oh well, there could be worse things that I am addicted to right.  

Have  to do but that does not sound like any fun 
Husband now thinks I am  but that it nothing new 
I say he is just trying to be  and pretend he is not excited but I know the truth!!!


----------



## Eeyore's My Favorite

Pikester said:


> Can't. Stop. DISing!




I just found this thread tonight.  Can't believe I missed this thread.

Just back from an absolutely fantastic WDW vacation stay at AKL and I'm still hooked on DIS even though I don't have another trip planned for eons.


----------

